# عيسى من هو؟؟



## azizcool (27 فبراير 2006)

*عيسى من هو؟؟*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى...
نرحب بكل من شرف موضوعي مسيحيا كان أو مسلما...
لدي فقط سؤال بسيط أتمنى من الاخوة الاجابة عليه...
و هو عيسى بالنسبة لكم هو الله أم ابن الله؟؟
و شكرا على التفاعل....


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

اهلا بيك عزيز
انا كاتب موضوع انت ما اخدش بالك يظهر

*** المسيح عيسى هو الحق ***

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3255


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

عزيزي, لما تسأل سؤال للمسيحيين, كن على معرفة بما يؤمنون, فنحن لا نعرف عيسى الا من القرأن, اذ الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر اسم عيسى

اما اذا تقصد المسيح, فهو يسوع المسيح بحسب الكتاب المقدس

وهو بالنسبة لنا الله, و ابن الله هنا جاءت لا لتعبر عن زواج الله بمريم كما يذكره القرأن بدهالة, اذ و لا مسيحي يؤمن بهذا الشئ, انما كلمة هو تعبير عن كلمة الله و ممكن نتوسع في هذا الامر لو حبيت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## azizcool (27 فبراير 2006)

شكرا على الردود...
سيد مينو أنا فعلا لم أرى موضوعك و شكرا على المرور...
السيد المشرف العام المحترم:
أحب كثيرا أن نتوسع و نتحدث أكثر رغم أن هذا سيحرجك كثيرا لكن أتمنى أن تبقى على اتصال بموضوعي و ترد على سؤالي لأن ردك لم أفهم منه شيء للأسف فردك كان المسيح هو الله و ابن الله آسف لكني كشخص بسيط أريد معرفة الحقيقة لا أفهم القصد اشرح لي ان سمحت...
و لدي سؤال آخر ان تكرمت...
ما اسم الانجيل الذي تتبعه سيادتك؟؟ مرقص؟ يوحنا؟ متا؟ 
و شكرا لسعة الصدر...


----------



## azizcool (27 فبراير 2006)

سؤال آخر و آسف على كثرة الأسئلة...
انجيل القديس برنابي يعتر من أقدم المخطوطات و كتبت 300 سنة بعد موت المسيح عيسى عليه السلام لم يتم ذكر الأب و لا ابن الله في أي موقع نهائيا لماذا في نظر الاخوة المسيحيين؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> أحب كثيرا أن نتوسع و نتحدث أكثر رغم أن هذا سيحرجك كثيرا
> 
> ...


 

يحرجني؟ يحرجني ليه بس؟  :t9: 




> لكن أتمنى أن تبقى على اتصال بموضوعي و ترد على سؤالي لأن ردك لم أفهم منه شيء للأسف فردك كان المسيح هو الله و ابن الله آسف لكني كشخص بسيط أريد معرفة الحقيقة لا أفهم القصد اشرح لي ان سمحت...


 
اعطيك نصيحة, اذا تقرأ رد و لاتفهمه, اعد قرائته مرة ثانية

اما انك لا تفهم الله و ابن الله, فهذا شرح بسيط لمعنى الاب و الابن و الروح القدس


إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة كما يتوهم البعض، ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو *أن الله الواحد*: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:
**فالله موجود بذاتـه:* أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
*والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].  
** والله أيضا حي بروحه:* إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة  *(الروح القدس)*
     ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس 




> ما اسم الانجيل الذي تتبعه سيادتك؟؟ مرقص؟ يوحنا؟ متا؟


 
مش عيب عليك يا راجل, بتحاججني بالاناجيل و لا تعرف كتابتهم؟ فهم انجيل متى, مرقس, لوقا و يوحنا

المهم الاجابة هنا

http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=377


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> سؤال آخر و آسف على كثرة الأسئلة...
> انجيل القديس برنابي يعتر من أقدم المخطوطات و كتبت 300 سنة بعد موت المسيح عيسى عليه السلام لم يتم ذكر الأب و لا ابن الله في أي موقع نهائيا لماذا في نظر الاخوة المسيحيين؟؟


 

طيبنجيك حبية حبية لانجيل برنابا و اثبتلك من كتبك الاسلامية عدم ثحته و كتابته في القرون المتأخرة, اذ اول نسخة ظهرت في ال 1700 بعد الميلاد... لكن لنرى ما هو دليلك على ان النسخة كتبت في ال 300 و كيف انها اقدم النسخ؟

انتبه, اني لا اريد الجدال, و انما اريد تعلميمك التكلم بالدليل و البرهان في منتدانا

سلام و نعمة


----------



## azizcool (27 فبراير 2006)

عملت بنصيحة السيد المحترم  ماي روك و قرأت الرد عدة مرات و لم أفهم شيئا مع ذلك...
على العموم أرد نقطة نقطة اذا سمحت :
أولا لما قلت أني سأحرجك فهذا نابع عن تجربة شخصية فأنا عشت في أوروبا و سأعود للعيش في أوروبا و حضرتك سيد العارفين أن أوروبا مسيحية...فكل معارفي المسيحيين أحرجو من كلامي و منهم و الله الحمد و المنة من أسلم و منهم زوجتي الصاحلة أطال الله في عمرها و أبقاها لي امرأة مسلمة صالحة عادت الى فطرتها و اعتنقت الاسلام عن طيب خاطر...
عن الأناجيل :
معرفتي بالأناجيل معرفة مفرنسة أي باللغة الفرنسية و لم أقرأ الأناجيل بالعربية بل بالفرنسية لذلك أسماؤها العربية لا أعرفها كثيرا بالمقابل أعرف بالفرنسية : La Bible de saint jean, la bible de luque , le bible de barnabe....الخ
و ان كنت تريدنا أن نتناقش بالدليل و البرهان أجبني على سؤالي اجابة واحدة و واضحة دون الرجوع الى الرابط الذي اعطيتني اياه...سألتك ما اسم كتبك المقدس أجبني صراحة و أعطني الاسم ببساطة...
و أخيرا عن انجيل برنابا :
أنا اتيك بالدليل و البرهان أن هذا الانجيل كتب سنة 325م و هو يعتبر من أقدم النسخ و أقربها للنسخة الأصلية المحرفة الآن...
و ان كنت لا تريد الجدال فهذا تهرب و أنا أعدك أني لن أتهرب من أي سؤال و وعد الحر دين عليه...
لنرى في الأخير من على حق اتفقنا سيدي؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> عملت بنصيحة السيد المحترم ماي روك و قرأت الرد عدة مرات و لم أفهم شيئا مع ذلك...


 
هل قرأت هذه الفقرة؟

*والله *ناطق بكلمته**:* أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة *(الابن)* [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود].


هل قرأتها و لم تفهما؟ اذا نعم, فالصراحة لا اعلم كم عمرك لتفهم كلمات بسيط كهذه...





> على العموم أرد نقطة نقطة اذا سمحت :
> أولا لما قلت أني سأحرجك فهذا نابع عن تجربة شخصية فأنا عشت في أوروبا و سأعود للعيش في أوروبا و حضرتك سيد العارفين أن أوروبا مسيحية


 

اولا كيف يحق لك تعميم محاورتك مع الاخرين معي؟ و من هم الاخرين و ما حصيلتهم من التعليم المسيحي لتعممهم على اشخاص اخرين؟

ثانيا, اتعجب كيف انك عايش في اوربا كل هذه الفترة و لا تعلم ان اوربا علمانية و ليست مسيحية









> عن الأناجيل :
> معرفتي بالأناجيل معرفة مفرنسة أي باللغة الفرنسية و لم أقرأ الأناجيل بالعربية بل بالفرنسية لذلك أسماؤها العربية لا أعرفها كثيرا بالمقابل أعرف بالفرنسية : La Bible de saint jean, la bible de luque , le bible de barnabe....الخ


 

و لا يهمك عزيزي, بس مش عارف كيف حتكمل معنا اذا لا تعرف الانجيل بالعربي...





> و ان كنت تريدنا أن نتناقش بالدليل و البرهان أجبني على سؤالي اجابة واحدة و واضحة دون الرجوع الى الرابط الذي اعطيتني اياه...سألتك ما اسم كتبك المقدس أجبني صراحة و أعطني الاسم ببساطة...


 
ما أسم كتاب المقدس؟

اسمه الكتاب المقدس المقسم الى العهد القديم و العهد الجديد





> و أخيرا عن انجيل برنابا :
> أنا اتيك بالدليل و البرهان أن هذا الانجيل كتب سنة 325م و هو يعتبر من أقدم النسخ و أقربها للنسخة الأصلية المحرفة الآن...


 

و انا بأنتظار الدليل... و يا ريت لو تبطل العبط داه في منتدانا, اذ لا تقال كلمة دون دليل, فأدعائك الباطل بالتحريف هو مجرد كلام انشائي لم ترد دليل عليه, فياريت المرة القادمة عندما تتكلم عن تحريف الكتاب المقدس, تأتيلي بوقت التحريف؟ مكان التحريف؟ ما هي النصوص الصحيحة؟ من حرفه؟ من كان له الفائدة بتحريفه؟ كيف تم تحريف كل النسخ الموجودة في العالم تحريف واحد متماثل؟ و كيف سمح الله بالتحريف لكلمته؟





> و ان كنت لا تريد الجدال فهذا تهرب و أنا أعدك أني لن أتهرب من أي سؤال و وعد الحر دين عليه...


 
يا عزيزي, الجدال هو صفة سيئة بالحوار العقيم الذي لا يصل في المحاورون لنتيجة, لذلك قلت لك اني لن اتبع هذا الاسلوب الرخيص معك, فكن سعيدا لهذا الشئ فهو شئ ايجابي و ليس له اي صلة بالتهرب!



> لنرى في الأخير من على حق اتفقنا سيدي؟؟


 
وهو كذلك, كلنا بنبحث عن الحقيقة...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## azizcool (28 فبراير 2006)

نقطة نقطة كما العادة...
عمري 21 سنة و سأكمل 22 بعد 5 أيام ( لو تذكرته و هنأتني فهذا سيسعدني )...و الكلمات التي قلتها بغض النظر عن السن و عن المستوى التعليمي فهي معقدة بعض الشيء عكس ما ورد في القرآن الكريم من وضوح...
أما عن التعليم المسيحي فاسلام عدد من القساوسة و حتى بعض الباباوات في القرون الوسطى دليل على أن المسيحي الملم بالمسيحية سهل الحوار عن الآخرين لأنه يعرف تماما مواقع الهراء و التحريف...و المناظرات كثيرة كدليل و أهمها مناظرات الشيخ ديدات رحمه الله و جعل مثواه الجنة مع سواغارت و مع الآخر السويدي آسف نسيت اسمة و غيرها من المناظرات...و من أهمها أيضا المناظرة بالسودان و التي انتهت باسلام أكثر من 11 قس مسيحي...لذا فالتعليم المسيحي ليس مهما في هته الحالات...أما عن أوروبا فلم أقصد ديانة الدولة الموثقة في الدساتير...أوروبا مسيحية لأن أغلب سكانها من المسيحيين أم أنا غلطان؟؟
الأناجيل ليست مشكلة فأنا ملم باللغة الفرنسية بشكل جيد جدا و بامكاني استيعاب و فهم كل صغيرة و كبيرة و أيضا هنا نسخ باللغة العربية فلا أرى مشكلا...و قبل غلق هذا الموضوع لدي ملاحظة صغيرة : قلت أن اسم عيسى متواجد فقط في القرآن...و في النسخ الفرنسية هناك كلمة issa في مواقع كثيرة بدل jesus اذن هناك حالتان : الترجمة خاطئة أو أن الانجيل الذي تعتمدون عليه ليس مثل الانجيل بالفرنسية و في كلا الحالتين هي طامة كبرى...
أعرف أن الكتاب المقدس مقسم لكذا و كذا و لكن أي نسخة من كاتبه يوحنا أم مرقص أم من بالضبط؟؟
ثم أنت اتهمتني بالعبط و أنا متوقع شتائم ستنهال علي لكن ليس بهذه السرعة آخذ كامل وقتي لتوضيح الأخطاء الفادحة في دينكم و لكن دائما السب يكون عندما يكون المسيحي المقابل لي فقد كل وسائل الدفاع و أنا ألاحظ أنك مازال لديك ما تقوله...
الحجج و البراهين و الدلائل في مشاركة تالية...
و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> نقطة نقطة كما العادة...
> عمري 21 سنة و سأكمل 22 بعد 5 أيام ( لو تذكرته و هنأتني فهذا سيسعدني )...


 
لو تذكرك هأهنك بالخاص و عقبال ميتين سنة




> و الكلمات التي قلتها بغض النظر عن السن و عن المستوى التعليمي فهي معقدة بعض الشيء عكس ما ورد في القرآن الكريم من وضوح...


 
لاحظ انك تقولني كلام لم اقله, فانا لم اسألك عن تحصيلك العلمي, بل سألتك عن عمرك, فقط تكون ابن عشر سنين و لا تفهم جملة بنات الافكار, التي تعبر عن تجسيد فكر الكاتب بالشعر






> أما عن التعليم المسيحي فاسلام عدد من القساوسة و حتى بعض الباباوات في القرون الوسطى


 
ستوب ستوب, لا يذكر شئ في المنتدى دون دليل او برهان, افلا جلبت الدليل لو سمحت؟





> دليل على أن المسيحي الملم بالمسيحية سهل الحوار عن الآخرين لأنه يعرف تماما مواقع الهراء و التحريف...


 
بدأنا بالغلط؟ شوف عزيزي, ما في اسهل من اني انزل قرأنك و امسح فيه الارض و اقولك انه ليس محرف بل مزيف اي ليس منزل الاهيا بل بدعة بشرية

فاذا تريد الكلام المجرح, ف ولا يهمها فانا استاذ فيه, اما اذا اردت الكلام العقلاني, فالتزم بأدب الحوار, والا وعد مني اني امرمط بكرامة رسولك الارض, فكن محترما ولا تتكلم الا بدليل





> و المناظرات كثيرة كدليل و أهمها مناظرات الشيخ ديدات


 
اه الشيخ ديدان... كل موضوع من مواضيعه تمت الاجابة فيه, و انت لو محاور بجد, لك الحق بأقتباس مواضيعه و انا ارد عليها و نكمل الحوار لاثبت بطلانية ادعائه



> سواغارت و مع الآخر السويدي آسف نسيت اسمة


 

اه مهي احسن حجة للتهرب, التحجج بالنسيان... و عجبي عن شخص مجهول اسلم و لم تقم الدنيا و تقعد على اسلامه... كلام تافه و بدون ادلة




> و غيرها من المناظرات


 

كلام بغير ادلة...





> ...و من أهمها أيضا المناظرة بالسودان و التي انتهت باسلام أكثر من 11 قس مسيحي


 
بالسودان ولا في الشياين؟ ولا في جهنم الحمران؟ ايه الكلام الفاضي داه الذي هو انشائي فقط, اين الادلة؟




> أما عن أوروبا فلم أقصد ديانة الدولة الموثقة في الدساتير...أوروبا مسيحية لأن أغلب سكانها من المسيحيين أم أنا غلطان؟؟


 
نعم غلطان و ستين غلطان, اوربا علمانية و سكانها علمانيون لا يؤمنون بالله اصلا, اما كلمة مسيحيين, فهي اسم متوارث ابا عن جد





> و في النسخ الفرنسية هناك كلمة issa في مواقع كثيرة بدل jesus اذن هناك حالتان : الترجمة خاطئة


 

لما نعتمد نصوص الكتاب المقدس, نعتمد على اصلها, فلا نعتمد على تراجم, فانا مستعد ان اتي لك باربع تراجم للقران, لا تشبه احداها الاخر

فمتى اصبحت التراجم حجة على اهل الكتاب؟

اما ادعائك الباطل بأن المسيح يسمع issa بالفرنسي فهذا كذب و افتراء

و الدليل من اول عدد من اول اصحاح في الكتاب المقدس

Livre de la généalogie de *Jésus Christ*, fils de David, fils d'Abraham
بحسب نسخة *French Darby Bible*


*اما نسخة French Louis Segond Bible*​*Mat 1:1​*​​ Généalogie de *Jésus Christ*, fils de David, fils d'Abraham.

و كلا النسختين لا تحتويان على كلمة Issa

فلا اعرف اي نسخة تقرأ, هل هي نسخة ابو زغلول المعمولة اسلاميا؟

و يا ريت لو تجيبلي الشاهد و مكانه لاستخرجه من التراجم​
 


> أعرف أن الكتاب المقدس مقسم لكذا و كذا و لكن أي نسخة من كاتبه يوحنا أم مرقص أم من بالضبط؟؟


 
مهو لو قريت الموضوع الي وضعته لك, كان فهمت, لكنك عاندت و ابيت قرأت مواضيع اخرى, و هذا راجع ليك

كلمة الانجيل تعني البشارة فلايوجد في المسيحية سوي انجيل واحد الذي هو بشارة المسيحية الوحيدة وهي خلاص العالم – حيث كلمة انجيل  في اليونانية لا تعني كتاب كما يظن البعض بل تعني البشارة المفرحةوقد دون هذا الانجيل الواحد بواسطة اربعة من تلايذ المسيح كل كتب البشارة نفسها لكن لفئة معينة من البشر كان يخاطبهم فمتي كتب البشارة لليهود معلنا لهم خلاص المسيح ومرقس كتبها للرومان ولوقا كتبها لليونان ويوحنا كتبها لسائر الشعوب




> ثم أنت اتهمتني بالعبط و أنا متوقع شتائم ستنهال علي لكن ليس بهذه السرعة آخذ كامل وقتي لتوضيح الأخطاء الفادحة في دينكم و لكن دائما السب يكون عندما يكون المسيحي المقابل لي فقد كل وسائل الدفاع و أنا ألاحظ أنك مازال لديك ما تقوله...


 
انا لم اتهمك بالعبط, بل ما قمت به هو العبط ذاته, اذ بدأت تتكلم بكلام انشائي لا دليل على صحته, فانا اكون عبيط ايضا لو قمت بنفس الشئ


و يا ريت لو كفاية مقدمات و ندخل في لب الموضوع...



سلام و نعمة


----------



## azizcool (28 فبراير 2006)

(قال له يسوع أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى) (يوحنا: 6:14)
المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد الى الرب حسب هذا المقطع من انجيل يوحنا...
(ففتح بطرس فاهُ وقال بالحق أنا أجد أن الله لا يقبل الوجوه. بل فى كل أمّة الذى يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده) أى عند الله.
الله لا يقبل الوجوه و كل عمل صالح مقبول عند الله من دون المسيح عيسى و لا غيره حسب بطرس...
من نصدق؟؟


----------



## azizcool (28 فبراير 2006)

مرقس 6 : 9 - 15 : (فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ. 10لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 11خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ. 12وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا. 13وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ. 14فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ. 15وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَلَّاتِهِمْ لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلَّاتِكُمْ)...
الله أو الأب كما تدعون هو من يغفر الذنوب و الخطايا و هذا كلام مرقس..
ليعود بعد ذلك و ينفي ما قاله يبدو أنه أثناء كتابته لهذا الكلام خانه التركيز قليلا و كتب متناقضين خطيرين...
مرقس 2 : 10 ( وَلَكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لاِبْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا)...
فمن يغفر الأب أم الابن أم أحد آخر غيرهما أم هما معا يقيمان جلسة للتفاوض حول لمن سيغفرون؟


----------



## azizcool (28 فبراير 2006)

نظل في مرقس لأنه لوحده يلزمه ألوف المجلدات :
مرقس (50:14) : (فتركه الجميع و هربوا)...
و هو يتكلم هنا عن تلاميذ المسيح...
ان كانوا هربوا فمن اذن شاهد ما حدث و رأى صلب المسيح؟؟
و ان لم يشاهد أحد فكيف يحكون عن هذا في أناجيلهم؟؟


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

مهلا يا عزيزي, طرحت بما فيه الكفاية للنقاش, فأنتظر الرد اولا و من ثم نكمل في مواضيع اخرى


----------



## azizcool (28 فبراير 2006)

سأل بيلاطس يسوع: (أنت ملك اليهود. أجابه يسوع.. مملكتى ليست من هذا العالم. ولو كانت مملكتى من هذا العالم لكان خُدّامى يجاهدون لكيلا أسلم إلى اليهود. ولكن الآن ليست مملكتى من هنا) (يوحنا 18: 33-36). 
أي أن المسيح تكلم و رد على بيلاطس...
يقول سفر أشعياء: (ولم يفتح فاه كشاه تُساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازريها فلم يفتح فاه) (أشعياء 7:53). 
لم يفتح فاه...
من نصدق هل تكلم المسيح أم لم يتكلم؟؟
أم تكلم و لم يفتح فاهه بنفس الوقت؟؟
أم أن أحدا تكلم مكانه و بيلاطيس ما خدش بالو...


----------



## azizcool (28 فبراير 2006)

أوكي آسف... تفضل و أنا في الانتظار...


----------



## My Rock (1 مارس 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> (قال له يسوع أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. ليس أحد يأتى إلى الآب إلا بى) (يوحنا: 6:14)
> المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد الى الرب حسب هذا المقطع من انجيل يوحنا...


 
اي تفسير لاي نص مرفوض, يجب الرجوع الى تفاسير الكتاب المقدس, اذ لا يحق لك تفسير و تأويل اي نص, فالرجاء الانتباه

جال فكر توما هنا وهناك لعله يدرك إلى أين يذهب يسوع، كما جال فكر مرثا إلى اليوم الأخير عندما أخبرها السيد أن أخاها يقوم. وفي الحالتين، كما في أغلب المواقف إن لم يكن جميعها يسحب السيد المسيح أنظار السامعين إلى شخصه، قائلاً: "*أنا هو*". فهو الطريق والحق والحياة والقيامة والراعي والباب والخبز النازل من السماء، فيه كل كفايتنا. فالطريق ليس خارجًا عنه، والحق ليس له وجود بدونه، والحياة ليست إلاَّ فيه.
هو الطريق الذي إذ ندخله ندخل إلى الآب دون أن نخرج من الابن، لأن الابن في الآب، هكذا باتحادنا مع الابن ننعم بالاتحاد مع الآب. 
إذ يقدم نفسه الطريق والحق والحياة لا يفصل بينهم، لأنه هو الكل لنا. هو الطريق، نؤمن به فنثبت فيه وهو فينا لينطلق بنا إلى حضن الآب، وهو الحق بروحه ينير أعماقنا فنكتشف الأسرار الإلهية الفائقة المعرفة، وهو الحياة إذ نقبل حياته حياة ممنوحة لنا. بهذا نتمتع بالدخول إلى الآب والتعرف عليه والتمتع به.
صحح السيد المسيح مفهوم توما، فأعلن له أنه هو الطريق الذي يقودهم إلى الآب وإلى معرفته. إنه الطريق بتعاليمه (يو ٦: ٨٦)، وبمثاله (١ بط ٢: ٢١)، وبذبيحته (عب ٩: ٨-٩)، وبروحه (يو ١٦: ١٣). إنه الطريق الذي فيه تتحقق كل الوعود الإلهية (٢ كو ١: ٢٠). لا يستطيع أحد أن يأتي إلى الآب إلاَّ به، ولا إلى معرفته ما لم يخبره الابن عنه.
إنه *الطريق* الذي تحدث عنه إشعياء النبي قائلاً: "وتكون هناك سكة وطريق يُقال لها الطريق المقدسة، لا يعبر فيها نجس بل هي لهم. من سلك في الطريق حتى الجهال لا يضل. لا يكون هناك أسد، وحش مفترس لا يصعد إليها، لا يوجد هناك، بل يسلك المفديون" (إش ٣٥: ٨-٩).
إنه *الطريق* الذي قدم فيه دمه ليعبر بنا إلى المقدس (عب ٩: ١٢)، فيه نتمتع بالصليب شجرة الحياة.
إنه *الحق*، الذي فيه كملت الظلال والرموز الواردة في العهد القديم. فهو المن الحقيقي النازل من السماء (يو ٦: ٣٢)، وخيمة الاجتماع (عب ٨: ٣). 
إنه *الحق* الذي يبدد كل ما هو باطل وما هو خطأ.
إنه *الحق* الذي يحطم كل خداع؛ ففيه نجد الثقة الحقيقية والحقيقة (٢ كو ١: ٢٠).
هو *الحياة* والقيامة: "احسبوا أنفسكم أمواتًا عن الخطية، ولكن أحياء لله بالمسيح يسوع ربنا" (رو٦: ١١). 
إنه *الطريق والحق والحياة*، وكأنه هو البداية والنهاية وما بينهما. به نبدأ الحياة، ونسلك الطريق، ونبلغ إلى النهاية.
v إذن الطريق هو قوة اللَّه الفائقة، لأن المسيح هو طريقنا، الطريق الصالح، أيضًا هو الطريق الذي يفتح ملكوت السماوات للمؤمنين... المسيح هو بدء فضيلتنا، هو بدء الطهارة.​*القديس أمبروسيوس​*v "*أنا هو الطريق*"؛ هذا هو البرهان علي أنه "ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي". 
أنا هو الحق والحياة، بهذا فإن هذه الأمور ستتحقق حتمًا. فإنه لا يوجد معي باطل، إذ أنا هو الحق. 
إن كنت أنا هو الحياة أيضًا، فإنه لا يقدر حتى الموت أن يعوقكم عن المجيء إلي. 
بجانب هذا فإني إن كنت أنا هو الطريق، فلا تحتاجون إلى من يمسك بأيديكم ويقودكم. وإن كنت أنا هو الحق فكلماتي ليست كذبًا، وإن كنت أنا هو الحياة فإنكم وإن متم تنالون ما أخبرتكم به... 
لقد نالوا تعزية عظيمة بكونه هو الطريق. كأنه يقول: "إن كان لي السلطة المنفردة أن أحضر إلى الآب، فإنكم حتمًا ستأتون إليه، إذ لا يمكن لكم أن تأتوا إليه بطريق آخر. ولكن بقوله قبلاً: "لا يستطيع أحد أن يأتي إليّ ما لم يجتذبه الآب" وأيضًا: "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلي الجميع" (12: 32)، وأيضًا "لا يأتي أحد إلي الآب إلا بي" (14: 6)، يظهر بهذا أنه معادل لمن ولده.​*القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم​*v يقول المخلص نفسه: "*أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة*" (٦). ويقول الرسول: "متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا، فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضًا معه في المجد" (١ كو ٣: ٤). مرة أخرى جاء في المزامير: "رحمتك أفضل من الحياة lives" (مز ٦٢: ٤). الحياة بصيغة الجمع مضاعفة، لأن المسيح هو الحياة في كل أحد. 
v هذا الطريق صالح يقود الإنسان الصالح إلى الآب الصالح، الإنسان الذي يجلب خيرات من كنزه الصالح، العبد الصالح والأمين (مت ٧: ١٤؛ لو ٦: ٤٥؛ مت ٢٥: ٢١). لكن هذا الطريق ضيق، لا يستطيع الغالبية، الذين هم بالأكثر جسديون أن يسافروا فيه. لكن الطريق ضيق أيضًا بالذين يجاهدون ليعبروا فيه إذ لم يُقل "إنه محصور" بل ضيق.​*العلامة أوريجينوس​*v الآن الطريق غير قابل للخطأ، أعني يسوع المسيح؛ إذ يقول: "*أنا هو الطريق* *والحياة*". هذا الطريق يقود إلى الآب، إذ يقول "ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي" (يو 6:14).​*القديس أغناطيوس الأنطاكي​*v الآب الأسمى والمكرم هو أب الحق نفسه، أي أب الابن الوحيد الجنس. والروح القدس له روح الحق... لذلك فمن يعبدون الآب بالروح والحق، ويتمسكون بهذه الوسيلة للإيمان يتقبلون أيضًا طاقات خلالها. يقول الرسول: "لأن الروح واحد الذي به نقدم تكريمًا، وبه نصلى". (راجع يو 4: 23، 24). الابن الوحيد الجنس يقول: "*لا يأتي أحد إلى الآب إلا بي*"، لذلك فإن الذين يكرمون الآب باسمي بالروح والحق هم عابدون حقيقيون.
*الأب غريغوريوس بالاماس*​*
*v كل إنسان يرغب في الحق والحياة، لكن ليس كل أحدٍ يجد الطريق.
v سرْ به كإنسان (بتجسده صار طريقًا لخلاصنا)، فتأتي إلى الله. *به تذهب وإليه تذهب*. 
لا تنظر خارجًا عنه إلى إي طريق به تذهب إليه. فإنه إن لم يهبنا أن يكون الطريق نضل على الدوام. لقد صار الطريق الذي به تذهبون إليه. 
لست أقول لكم: ابحثوا عن الطريق. فالطريق ذاته يأتي إليكم، قوموا واسلكوا فيه. اسلكوا بالحياة لا بالأقدام. فإن كثيرين يسيرون حسنًا بأقدامهم، وأما بحياتهم فيسيرون بطريقة شريرة. 
أحيانًا حتى الذين يسيرون حسنًا يجرون خارج الطريق. هكذا ستجدون أناسًا يعيشون حسنًا لكنهم ليسوا مسيحيين. إنهم يجرون حسنًا، لكنهم لا يجرون في الطريق. بقدر ما يجرون يضلون، لأنهم خارج الطريق. لكن إن جاء مثل هؤلاء إلى الطريق، وتمسكوا به كم يكون إيمانهم عظيمًا، إذ يسيرون حسنًا ولا يضلون! لكن إن لم يتمسكوا بالطريق، يا لشقاؤهم هم سلكوا حسنًا! كم يلزمهم أن ينوحوا. *كان الأفضل لهم أن يتوقفوا في الطريق عن أن يسيروا بثبات خارج الطريق*.
v يقول الرب إنهم يعرفون الأمرين (أين هو ذاهب، وما هو الطريق)، أما (توما) فيعلن أنه لم يعرفهما، أي لم يعرف الموضع الذي يذهب إليه (السيد) والطريق للبلوغ إليه. لم يعرف (توما) أنه ينطق بكلمات باطلة، إذ هم يعلمون ذلك، لكنهم لا يعرفون أنهم يعلمون. *فالسيد يقنعهم بأنهم بالفعل عرفوا ما يظنون أنهم يجهلونه*، إذ يقول: "*أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة*" (٦)... إذ عرفوا الذي هو الحق، فإنهم يعرفون الحق. إذ عرفوا ذاك الذي هو الحياة، فقد عرفوا الحياة. انظروا، لقد اقتنعوا أنهم عرفوا ما لم يعرفوا أنهم عرفوه.
v لقد كان بنفسه ذاهبًا إلى نفسه. إلى أين نحن نذهب إلاَّ إليه؟ وبأي طريق نذهب إلا به نفسه*، فبه نذهب إليه*. بنفس الطريق هو ونحن نذهب هكذا إلى الآب.
v نال الرسول توما بأن تكون أمامه (أيها الرب يسوع) لكي يسألك أسئلة، ومع ذلك *لم يستطع أن يدركك حتى اقتناك فيه*. 
إنني أسألك لأني أعرف أنك أعلى مني.
إنني اسأل وأبحث قدر ما أستطيع لكي ما أجعل نفسي تنتشر في ذلك الموضع الذي أعلى مني، حيث أصغي إليك يا من لا تستخدم صوتًا خارجيًا لكي تقنع بتعليمك. 
أسألك اخبرني، كيف تذهب إليك؟ 
هل تركت نفسك لتأتي إلينا حيث أنك أتيت ليس من ذاتك بل من الآب الذي أرسلك؟
بالحقيقة أعلم أنك أخليت ذاتك، إذ أخذت شكل العبد. إنك لم تنزع عنك شكل الله لكي تعود إليه، ولا فقدته كأمر تسترده... *إنك بهذا* *أتيت، لكنك كنت ولا تزال قاطنًا حيث كنت توجد، وتعود دون أن تترك الموضع الذي أتيت إليه*. 
إن كنت بهذه الوسيلة أتيت وعدت فبذلك أنت هو ليس فقط الطريق الذي به نذهب إليك، بل أنت الطريق لنفسك أن تذهب وترجع.
v كما لو أنه قال: بأي طريق تذهبون؟ "*أنا هو الطريق*". 
إلى أين تذهبون؟ "*أنا هو الحق*".
أين ستقطنون؟ "*أنا هو الحياة*". 
لنسير إذن في الطريق بكل يقين، لكننا نخشى الشباك المنصوبة على جانب الطريق. 
لا يجرؤ العدو أن ينصب شباكه في الطريق، لأن المسيح هو الطريق، لكن بالتأكيد لن يكف عن أن يفعل هذا في الطريق الجانبي. 
لهذا أيضًا قيل في المزمور: "وضعوا لي عثرات في الطريق الجانبي" (مز ١٣٩: ٦ _LXX_). وجاء في سفر آخر: "تذكر أنك تسير في وسط الفخاخ" (ابن سيراخ ٩: ١٣ Ecclus). *هذه الفخاخ التي نسير في وسطها ليست في الطريق، وإنما في الطريق الجانبي*.
ماذا يخيفك؟ سرْ في الطريق! 
لتخف إذن إن كنت قد تركت الطريق. 
فإنه لهذا سُمح للعدو أن يضع الفخاخ في الطريق الجانبي، لئلا خلال أمان الكبرياء تنسى الطريق وتسقط في الفخاخ.
v المسيح المتواضع هو الطريق، المسيح هو الحق والحياة، المسيح هو الله العلي الممجد.​*إن سلكت في المتواضع تبلغ المجد​*. 
إن كنت ضعيفًا كما أنت الآن لا تستخف بالمتواضع، فإنك تثبت بقوة عظيمة في المجد.
v إنه الطريق "الكلمة صار جسدًا" (١: ١٤). 
لديه الطريق: "أخلى ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد" (في ٢: ٧). 
إنه البيت الذي إليه نذهب، إنه الطريق الذي به نذهب. 
ليتنا نذهب به إليه فلا نضل.​*القديس أغسطينوس​*v ذاك الذي يُسيِّج حولي ويغلق طرقي الشريرة (هو 6:2) أجده هو الطريق الحقيقي القائل في الإنجيل: "*أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة*" (6).​*القديس جيروم​*v المسيح ليس فقط هو اللَّه، بل بالحقيقة اللَّه الحق، إله حق من إله حق، إذ هو نفسه الحق.​*القديس أمبروسيوس​*v لا يمكن أن يوجد أي رجاء في الخلاص دون معرفة هذين الاثنين (الآب والابن) في نفس الوقت.​*الشهيد كبريانوس​*v انظر إلى نفسك داخل نفسك. "لماذا تنظر القذى في عين أخيك، ولا تدرك الخشبة التي في عينك؟" (مت ٧: ٣)​*النفس التي تخرج من ذاتها مدعوة للدخول إلى نفسها، فبخروجها من ذاتها خرجت من ربها...​*
لقد انسحبت منه، ولم تقطن في ذاتها، ومن ذاتها تقاوم، وطردت من ذاتها وسقطت في أمور لا تخصها...​*لقد نسيت النفس ذاتها خلال محبتها للعالم. 
الآن فلتنسَ ذاتها لكن خلال محبة خالق العالم!
القديس أغسطينوس​*v توجد طرق كثيرة للذين يؤمنون بالمسيح ويكونون تحت قيادته يلزمهم أن يسلكوها قبل الدخول إلى الأرض المقدسة، فإنهم بعد أن يخرجوا من مصر، ويعبروا كل هذه المراحل الواردة في الكتاب المقدس، يستريحون. "هذه رحلات بني إسرائيل... حسب قول الرب" (عد 1:33، 2). 
من الذي نظَّم السبل التي يجب أن يسلكها بنو إسرائيل في هذه المراحل؟ من إلاَّ الله؟ لقد نظمها بعمود النار والسحابة المضيئة...
الآن، تأمل فإن نفس الشيء يحدث روحيًا في مسيرتك، إذا خرجت من مصر، وكنت قادرًا أن تتبع المخلص يسوع (يشوع) الذي يدخل بك إلى الأرض.
يبدو أن موسى (الناموس) هو القائد، لكن كان يشوع متواجدًا بجانبه دون أن يقود علانية. 
انتظر لكي يقود موسى إلى اللحظة التي فيها يكمل زمانه، عندئذ يأتي ملء الزمان (غل 4:4) ويقود يسوع... يتسلم يسوع تعليم الشعب ويقدم وصاياه علنًا.
فلنسلك إذن فيها ونصلي قائلين*: "ضع لي يا رب ناموسًا، في طريق حقوقك، فاتبعه كل حين"* (مز 119: 33). 
إنني أسعى (اتبعه) مادام يوجد "*طريق الحقوق*". 
إنه ليس بالطريق السهل، ولا يحتاج إلى يومين أو ثلاثة أيام أو حتى عشرة أيام، إنما في الواقع إلى كل أيام الحياة لعلي أجد طريق حقوقه. 
وبنفس الكيفية احتاج أن أجد "*طريق الشهادة*": "فرحت بطريق شهاداتك مثل كل غنى" (مز 119: 14)؛ كما يوجد "*طريق الوصايا*": "في طريق وصاياك سعيت عندما وسعت قلبي" (مز 119: 32). 
كل هذه الطرق هي في أصلها طريق واحد، وهو ذاك الذي يقول: "*أنا هو* *الطريق*" (يو 6:14). لنسلك إذن في كل هذه الطرق حتى نبلغ غايتها وهو "المسيح".​*العلامة أوريجينوس​*v لا يتلوث الإنسان مرة أخرى بالتراب من الأرض بعدما غسل قدميه: تقول العروس: "قد غسلت رجلي فكيف أوسخهما" (نش 3:5). خلع موسى نعليه من رجليه (وهو مصنوع من جلد حيوان ميت)، لأنه كان يسير على أرض مقدسة (خر 5:3). 
يقول الكتاب أن موسى لم يلبس نعليه مرة أخرى، بل حسب أوامر اللّه له على الجبل صنع ثياب الكهنة التي استخدم في حياكتها خيوطًا ذهبية وزرقاء وبنفسجية وحمراء والكتان الفاخر حتى يشع جمالها حولهم (خر 5:28، 8). ولم يعمل موسى أية زينة على قدميه، لأن أقدام الكهنة تبقى عارية دون غطاء. لأن الكاهن يسير على الأرض المقدسة، فيلزم ألا يستعمل حذاء من جلد حيوان ميت. لذلك منع السيد المسيح تلاميذه من لبس أحذية، لأنه أمرهم أن يسيروا في طريق القداسة (مت 5:10، 6). 
أنتم تعرفون هذا الطريق المقدس الذي أمر السيد المسيح تلاميذه أن يسيروا فيه قائلاً: "*أنا هو الطريق*" (يو 6:14). *لا نتمكن أن نسير في هذا الطريق إلا إذا خلعنا رداء الإنسان العتيق الميت*.​ 



> (ففتح بطرس فاهُ وقال بالحق أنا أجد أن الله لا يقبل الوجوه. بل فى كل أمّة الذى يتقيه ويصنع البر مقبول عنده) أى عند الله.
> الله لا يقبل الوجوه و كل عمل صالح مقبول عند الله من دون المسيح عيسى و لا غيره حسب بطرس...


 
اولا لم تضع شاهد النص!

ثانيا, لم تكم النص, بل اقتطفته ةو دعني اضع الاصحاح كاملا لنرى المقصود

وكانَ في قيصَرِيَّةَ رَجُلٌ اَسمُهُ كُورنيليوسُ، ضابِطِ مِنَ الفِرقَةِ الإيطالِـيَّةِ في الجَيشِ. 2كانَ تَقِـيُا يَخافُ الله هوَ وجميعُ أهلِ بَيتِهِ، ويُحسِنُ إلى الشَّعبِ بِسَخاءٍ، ويُداوِمُ على الصَّلاةِ لله. 3فرأَى نحوَ السّاعَةِ الثالِثَةِ مِنَ النَّهارِ في رُؤيا واضِحَةٍ مَلاكَ الله يدخُلُ علَيهِ ويُناديهِ: «يا كُورنيليوسُ! « 4فنظَرَ إلَيهِ في خَوفٍ وقالَ: «ما الخبَرُ، يا سيِّدي؟« فقالَ لَه المَلاكُ: «صَعِدَت صَلَواتُكَ وأعمالُكَ الخَيريَّةُ إلى الله، فتَذَكَّركَ. 5فأرسِلِ الآنَ رِجالاً إلى يافا وَجِئْ بسِمعانَ الذي يُقالُ لَه بُطرُسُ. 6فهوَ نازِلٌ عِندَ دبّاغِ اَسمُهُ سِمعانُ وبَيتُهُ على شاطئِ البحرِ«. 7فلمَّا اَنصَرَفَ المَلاكُ الذي كانَ يُكَلِّمُهُ، دَعا اَثنَينِ مِنْ خَدَمِهِ وجُنديُا تَقيُا مِنْ أخِصّائِهِ، 8وأخبرَهُم بِكُلِّ ما جَرى، وأرسَلَهُم إلى يافا.
9فساروا في الغَدِ. وبَينَما هُم يَقتَرِبونَ مِنْ يافا، صَعِدَ بُطرُسُ إلى السَّطحِ نحوَ الظُّهرِ ليُصلِّيَ، 10فجاعَ وأرادَ أنْ يأكُلَ. ولمّا أخَذوا يُهيِّئونَ لَه الطَّعامَ وقَعَ في غَيبوبةٍ، 11فرأى السَّماءَ مَفتوحَةً، وشيئًا يُشبِهُ قِطعةَ قماشٍ كبـيرةً مَعقودَةً بأطرافِها الأربعةِ تَتَدلَّى إلى الأرضِ. 12وكانَ علَيها مِنْ جميعِ دَوابِّ الأرضِ وزحّافاتِها وطُيورِ السَّماءِ. 13وجاءَهُ صَوتٌ يقولُ لَه: «يا بُطرُسُ، قُمِ اَذبَحْ وكُلْ«. 14فقالَ بُطرُسُ: «لا يا ربُّ! ما أكَلتُ في حياتي نَجِسًا أو دَنِسًا«. 15فقالَ لَه الصوتُ ثانيَةً: «ما طَهَّرهُ الله لا تَعتَبِرْهُ أنتَ نَجِسًا! « 16وحدَثَ هذا ثلاثَ مَرّاتٍ، ثُمَ اَرتفَعَ الشيءُ في الحالِ إلى السَّماءِ.
17وبَينَما بُطرُسُ في حَيرَةٍ يُسائِلُ نَفسَهُ ما مَعنى هذِهِ الرُؤيا التي رآها، كانَ الرِّجالُ الذينَ أرْسَلَهُم كُورنيليوسُ سألوا عَنْ بَيتِ سِمعانَ ووَقَفوا بالبابِ 18ونادُوا مُستَخبِرينَ: «هَلْ سِمعانُ الذي يُقالُ لَه بُطرُسُ نازِلٌ هُنا؟« 19كانَ بُطرُسُ لا يَزالُ يُفَكِّرُ في الرُؤيا، فقالَ لَه الرُّوحُ: «هُنا ثلاثةُ رِجالٍ يَطلُبونَكَ، 20فقُمْ واَنزِلْ إلَيهِم واَذهَبْ مَعَهُم ولا تَخَفْ، لأنِّي أنا أرسَلْتُهُم«. 21فنَزَلَ بُطرُسُ وقالَ لهُم: «أنا هوَ الذي تَطلُبونَهُ. لِماذا جِئتُم؟« 22أجابوا: «أرسَلَنا الضابِطُ كُورنيليوسُ، وهوَ رَجُلٌ صالِحٌ يَخافُ الله ويَشهَدُ على فَضلِهِ جميعُ اليَهودِ، لأنَّ مَلاكًا طاهِرًا أبلَغَهُ أنْ يَجيءَ بِكَ إلى بَيتِهِ ليَسمَعَ ما عِندَك مِنْ كلامِ«. 23فدعاهُمْ بُطرُسُ وأنزَلَهُم عِندَهُ.​وفي الغدِ، قامَ وذهَبَ مَعهُم يُرافِقُهُ بَعضُ الإخوةِ مِنْ يافا، 24فوصَلَ إلى قَيصَريَّةَ في اليومِ التالي. وكانَ كُورنيليوسُ يَنتَظِرُهُم معَ الذينَ دَعاهُم مِنْ أنسِبائِهِ وأخَصِّ أصدقائِهِ. 25فلمَّا دخَلَ بُطرُسُ، اَستَقْبَلَهُ كُورنيليوسُ واَرتَمى ساجِدًا لَه. 26فأنهَضَهُ بُطرُسُ وقالَ لَه: «قُمْ، ما أنا إلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِثلُكَ! « 
27ودخَلَ وهوَ يُحادِثُهُ، فوَجَدَ جَمعًا كَبـيرًا مِنَ النـاسِ، 28فقالَ لهُم: «تَعرِفونَ أنَّ اليَهودِيَ لا يَحِلُّ لَه أنْ يُخالِطَ أجنَبِيُا، أو يَدخُلَ بَيتَهُ. لكِنَ الله أراني أنْ لا أحسُبَ أحدًا مِنَ الناسِ نَجِسًا أو دَنِسًا. 29فلمَّا دَعَوتُموني جِئْتُ مِنْ غَيرِ اَعتِراضٍ. فأسألُكُم: لِماذا دَعَوتُموني؟«
30فقالَ كُورنيليوسُ: «كُنتُ مِنْ أربعةِ أيّامِ أُصَلـي في بَيتي عِندَ السّاعَةِ الثالِثَةِ بَعدَ الظُّهرِ، فرَأيتُ رَجُلاً علَيهِ ثِيابٌ بَرّاقةِ يَقِفُ أمامي 31ويَقولُ لي: «يا كُورنيليوسُ! سَمِعَ الله صَلواتِكَ وذكَرَ أعمالَكَ الخَيريَّةَ، 32فأرسِلْ إلى يافا، واَستَدْعِ سِمعانَ الذي يُقالُ لَه بُطرُسُ، فهوَ نازِلٌ في بَيتِ سِمعانَ الدَّبّاغِ على شاطئِ البحرِ«. 33فأرسَلتُ إلَيكَ في الحالِ، وأنتَ أحسَنْتَ في مَجيئِكَ. ونَحنُ الآنَ جَميعًا في حَضرَةِ الله لنَسمَعَ كُلَ ما أمَرَكَ بِه الرَّبُّ«.​*عظة بطرس*​
34فقالَ بُطرُسُ: «أرى أنَّ الله في الحَقيقةِ لا يُفَضِّلُ أحدًا على أحدٍ، 35فمَنْ خافَهُ مِنْ أيَّةِ أُمَّةٍ كانَت وعَمِلَ الخيرَ كانَ مَقبولاً عِندَهُ. 36أرسَلَ كَلِمَتَهُ إلى بَني إِسرائيلَ يُعلِنُ بِشارَةَ السلامِ بِيَسوعَ المَسيحِ الذي هوَ رَبُّ العالَمينَ. 37وأنتُم تَعرِفونَ ما جرى في اليَهوديَّةِ كُلِّها، اَبتداءً مِنَ الجَليلِ بَعدَ المَعموديَّةِ التي دعا إلَيها يوحنَّا، 38وكيفَ مسَحَ الله يَسوعَ الناصِريَ بالرُّوحِ القُدُسِ والقُدرَةِ، فسارَ في كُلِّ مكانٍ يَعمَلُ الخَيرَ ويَشفي جميعَ الذينَ اَستولى علَيهِم إبليسُ، لأنَّ الله كانَ معَهُ. 39ونَحنُ شُهودٌ على كُلِّ ما عَمِلَ مِنَ الخَيرِ في بِلادِ اليَهودِ وفي أُورُشليمَ. وهوَ الذي صَلَبوهُ وقَتَلوهُ. 40ولكِنَ الله أقامَهُ في اليومِ الثالِثِ وأعطاهُ أنْ يَظهَرَ، 41لا لِلشَعبِ كُلِّهِ، بل لِلشُهودِ الذينَ اَختارَهُمُ الله مِنْ قَبلُ، أي لنا نَحنُ الذينَ أكلوا وشَرِبوا معَهُ بَعدَ قيامَتِهِ مِنْ بَينِ الأمواتِ. 42وأوصانا أنْ نُبَشِّرَ الشَّعبَ ونَشْهَدَ أنَّ الله جَعَلَهُ ديَّانًا لِلأحياءِ والأموات. 43ولَه يَشهَدُ جميعُ الأنبِياءِ بِأَنَّ كُلَ مَنْ آمنَ بِه يَنالُ باَسمِهِ غُفرانَ الخَطايا«.​ 

فهمت الان؟

بطرس بلسان الوحي يقول انه لا فرق بين الناسو فالذي يؤمن بيسوع المسيح يخلص...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2006)

*لا ارى اي رد للاخ عزيز كول, هل يعني ذلك هروبك من الموضوع؟*

*عجبي... و اراك تنادي و تهتف بانك ستسبب لي الاحراج, و انا لسة ما رديت غير على موضوع واحد بس...*


----------



## azizcool (5 مارس 2006)

يكفيني الرد على تحريف كتابكم و حذفته...
و عندما تبيت سبب حذف ما قلت أرد عليك...
و كما أحرجتك في تحريف الكتاب المقدس أحرجك في كل المواضيع لكن بين لماذا حذفت مواقع و دلائل التحريف في موضوع هي يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟؟ يا من هو ليس محرج...


----------



## maarttina (5 مارس 2006)

امرك غريب ايها الكائن العجيب المدعو عزيز افهم من كده انك لن تكمل المناظرة وانها انتهت ؟؟؟
بما انك بتدخل وترد في المواضيع الاخري يبقي مالكش مزاج ترد في المناظرة


----------



## azizcool (5 مارس 2006)

أنا لن أرد في أي مكان حتى أعرف لماذا حذفت ردودي في موضوع هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟؟
هذا اجراء تعسفي و من حقي الاحتجاج...
و لاحظي أني لن أرد على التفاهة التي قلتها فأنا أسمي عزيز ناديني به أو أصمتي...
لا أعرف ان كان الكذب محرما عندكم أم لا لكن في كلا الحالتين أنا لا أقبله و لا أحبه و المرة المقبلة لا تكذبي و لاحظي أني رديت فقط في هذه المشاركة و كان احتجاجا فهمتي؟؟


----------



## My Rock (5 مارس 2006)

azizcool قال:
			
		

> أنا لن أرد في أي مكان حتى أعرف لماذا حذفت ردودي في موضوع هل يمكن تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟؟
> هذا اجراء تعسفي و من حقي الاحتجاج...
> و لاحظي أني لن أرد على التفاهة التي قلتها فأنا أسمي عزيز ناديني به أو أصمتي...
> لا أعرف ان كان الكذب محرما عندكم أم لا لكن في كلا الحالتين أنا لا أقبله و لا أحبه و المرة المقبلة لا تكذبي و لاحظي أني رديت فقط في هذه المشاركة و كان احتجاجا فهمتي؟؟


 
اولا ردودك الركيكة في ذلك الموضوع نقلت كل على حدا في موضوع مستقل

*سؤال عن لوقا* 

سؤال عن ترتيب المسيح ودخوله للهيكل 

سؤال عن مرقس و متى 


اما عدم تكملتك المحاورة ديه, دليل على ضعفك و عجزك و حرجك, فأنت الذي ناديت بأحراجي, اراك محرجا الان... ربنا يهديك يا الي بتحاور القسسة و بتسكتهم... دا انا مجيش اد صباع لاي قس حقيقي مؤمن...

و عجبـــــــــــــــــي


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2006)

*لا أرى اي رد للاخ عزيزي, هل هرب كغيره؟*


----------



## My Rock (16 مارس 2006)

*فينك اخ عزيز؟*

*مش انت الي مدوخ القسسة  و حارجهم بمناقشاتك؟*
*فينك يا اخي؟*


----------



## ma7aba (17 مارس 2006)

> أما عن التعليم المسيحي فاسلام عدد من القساوسة و حتى بعض الباباوات في القرون الوسطى دليل على أن المسيحي الملم بالمسيحية سهل الحوار عن الآخرين لأنه يعرف تماما مواقع الهراء و التحريف


تقصد التوهم بأنهم اسلموا وتريد دليل هذا هو الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=34259#post34259#post34259
ألا تكفي قصتين لتكتشف الحقيقة وإن لم تكفي أجلب ماتريد وانا جاهز لتفنيدها بشكل كامل 
لا والأحلى من هيك بابوات كمان دقيقة شوي لأنو خواصري طقوا من الضحك ألا تعلم ان الكنيسة الفاتيكانية لها تاريخ كامل وموثق أعطني دليلك ياشاطر وخلينا نضحك عيب هل الحكي من شخص أظنه متعلم


> المناظرات كثيرة كدليل و أهمها مناظرات الشيخ ديدات رحمه الله


أنظر ماذا حدث لأهم مناظرة للشيخ القادني هذا أستغرب تصدقون شخص أنتم تقولون عنه كافر واتحداك ان تجعل زوجتك التي تدعي انها مسيحية  هذه الردود لأنها ستضحك عليك كثيراً وعلى طريقة تفكيركم حبيب لا تتوهم حرام عليك مسيحي عادي يرد على اكاذيب ديدات فما بالك بقساوسة وانا مستعد أن تجلب اي مناظرة لتفنيدها لك غير المناظرة التي ساقدمها لك وترى كم هو كاذب هذا الشخص 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4169
بأنتظار ردك


----------



## holy cross (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

بسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس إله واحد آمين 
سلام و نعمه عليكم يا أخوتي و ليباركنا ربنا يسوع المسيح
يا أخوتي أرسل لنا الله المخلص و إن اسمه يسوع المسيح و ليس عيسى 
و إنني أندهش عندما أرى أسماء القديسين في القرآن محرفه
فمثلا
النبي يونان أسموه يونس 
و يوحنا المعمدان أسموه يحيا
و اسحاق سموه اسماعيل 
و مار جوارجيوس أسموه الخضر
_______________________________-
أرجو الرد


----------



## ايهاب المتعب (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

اتمنى من الله عز و جل ان يهديكم اجمعين والله العظيم الاسلام هو الدين الحقيقى 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (إن الدين عند الله الاسلام) 
اما الانسان الغير محترم الذي هدد بسب رسول الله لايمكننا ان نبادله الاهانه لنبي الله عيسىلان الله امرنا
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم(أمن الرسول بما انزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل أمن بالله وملأئكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين احدا من رسله قالوا سمعنا و اطعنا غفرانك ربنا و إليك المصير) صدق الله العظيم
نعم انا مسلم مؤمن بوحدانية الله ملتزم باوامره ومنتهى بنواهيه
مؤمن بلأنجيل الحق الذى انزله الله وهو ابعد ما يكون كل البعد عن اناجيلكم
بيننا وبينكم يوم لن يخلفه الله هو يوم القيامه الاخوه المسيحيين تصفحوا القرأن واستشعروا كلماته انه الحق من الله تعالى


----------



## املا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



> مار جوارجيوس أسموه الخضر


سلام المسيح ياخوي هاذ الخضير شخص اخر كان مع النبي موسى ما بعرف شو قصته بس اكيد مو مار جريس 

ماي روك الرب يحميك و يزيدك علم امين
فلتكن مباركا


----------



## fredyyy (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*ايهاب المتعب *
*اتمنى من الله عز و جل ان يهديكم اجمعين ...... هو الدين الحقيقى *

*ما هي مواصفات الدين الحقيقي ؟*

*وهل يصح أن نترك صاحب القبر الفارغ والحي الى الأبد الذي لم يكن له وزر *

*وأن نتبع من مات بالمرض وكان له أوزار وكسر وصية الله (بتعدد الزوجات)*


----------



## phantom (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

ياريت الجواب يكون مححد يا ماى روك عشان نفهم قصدك


----------



## phantom (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

واذا كان عيسى ابن الله والذى حملت به امة السيدر مريم 
فسر لى هذه الجزئية 
(يوحنا3:13) ( انه الشخص الوحيد الذى جاء مباشرة من عند الله مباشرة )

وان كان انشق من ابيه  الذى تقولون انه هو الله كما ينشق النور من النور فلما كان الحمل من السيدة مريم
وان كان الحمل من السيدة مريم لما جائت لفظ المباشرة فى الجزئية السابقة 

وهل المسح هو الله ام ابن الله؟
 وإن كان ابن الله كيف يكون الله ؟
وإن كان هو الله كيف يكون ابن الله ؟
ولا تقول لى انهما الاثنين واحد
فقول لى كيف نقول عنه الابن والاب فى نفس الوقت
فإن كان انشق من الله كما ينشق النور من النور كما تقول انت
فهل تعرف ما هو معنى انشق التى هى مصدرها انشقاق 
( ام تقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون )
وياريت لو تعرف رد عرفنى وعرف الناس الى محتارة معاك واتحداك لو انت رديت رد يرضى نفسك


----------



## phantom (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

وياريت محدش يحذف مشركاتى لانى انا تعبت معاكم من كتر الحذف للردود الى ملهاش ردود

مش عارف ترد قول مش عارف او اسكت اكرملك لكن متحذفش


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

_* يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى يَدَيْهِ وَأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَرَجَ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ يَمْضِي ( يو 13 : 3) 
هى دى الاية اللى حضرتك بتتكلم عنها...
أو صحح الشاهد اللى انت حاطه ده 
والاية مش بتقول زى ماحضرتك بتقول 
وانت لو قصدك انه من عند الاب خرج أكيد طبعا لازم يكون خرج من عند الاب 
لانه هو ابنه الوحيد المبذول من اجلنا ومعنى انه من عند الاب لا يعنى ان العذراء لم تحمل به 
من شروط التجسد ان يكون الفادى انسان..
ترى انت لو جاء المسيح من السماء مباشرة.. ترى انه مر بالمرحلة الانسانية 
والمرحلة الانسانية تبدأ من الطفوله ؟
وكمان مين هيصدق واحد جه كده ميعرفوش منين ؟ *_​


> وهل المسح هو الله ام ابن الله؟
> وإن كان ابن الله كيف يكون الله ؟
> وإن كان هو الله كيف يكون ابن الله ؟
> ولا تقول لى انهما الاثنين واحد
> فقول لى كيف نقول عنه الابن والاب فى نفس الوقت​



_*نعم وبالطبع المسيح هو الله فقد نسب الية الكتاب المقدس كل الاسماء والقابه وصفاته واعماله , ودعى اسمه بسوع (مت 1 : 21 ) (لو 1 : 31 ) واصله العبرى " يهوشاع " ومعناه الله المخلص او الله يخلص (يهوه يخلص ) كما دعى "عمانوئيل" فى سفر اشعياء ةانجيل متى وتفسيره "الله معنا" (اش 7 : 14 ) (مت 1 : 23 ) كما دعاه الكتاب " الله" او " الاله"
فقد اكدت نبوات انبياء العهد القديم الوهيته وانه الاله القدير والازلى الابدى الذى لا بدايه له ولا نهايه . واكد العهد الجديد انه الاله الابدى الازلى الاول والاخر الذى لا بدايه ولا نهايه 
فرب المجد يقول عن نفسه:
"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه يقول الرب الاله الكائن والذى كان والذى ياتى القادر على كل شى " (رؤ 1 : 8 )
"انا هو الالف والياء الاول والاخر " (رؤ 1 : 11 )
"انا الالف والياء البدايه والنهايه الاول والاخر "(رؤ 22 : 13 )
"قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا اكون (كائن) " (يو 58 : 8 ) اى انا اكون دائما ,انا الكائن دائما ,فى كل زمان ,بلا بدايه ولا نهايه
"يسوع المسيح هوهو امسا واليوم والى الابد " (عب 13 :7 )

تشبيهاااااااااااااااااات مبسطة للثالوث 

1-الاصبع
هذا التشبيه خاطى طبعااااااااا ولكن مبسط لعقل اى حد فالاصبع الواحد فيه ثلاث عقلات
2- الشمس
هو (نور ونار وحراره ) = شمس واحدة
النار هى الاصل.......
والنور مولود من النار بلا انفصال ولا فارق زمنى.................
والحرارة منبثقه من النار بلا فارق زمنى ولا انفصال.................
كما ان الحرارة تاتينا مع النور ولكنهما اساسه منبثقة من النار 
كذلك الروح القدس منبثق من الاب ( يو 15 : 26 )منذ الازل وارسله لنا الابن (يو 14 : 16 ) فى يوم الخمسين
3 - طبيعة الانسان
فالانسان = ذات = عقل = حياة..............
الذات بدون عقل او حياه لا وجود لها
والعقل بدون ذات ولا حياه لا وجود له
والحياة بدون ذات وعقل لا وجود لها.........فالثلاثه وااااااااااااااااااااااااحد 
4- الينبوع والنهر
هو تشبيه جميل اورده القديس اثانسيوس الرسولى حين قاااااااااال "الاب يدعى ينبوعا ونورا لانه يقول "تركونى انا ينبوع المياه الحية "(ار 2 : 13 )
اما الابن فمن جهة علاقته بالينبوع يدعى نهرااااااااااااااااااااااا"........"نهر الله ملان مااااااااااء
ومن جهة علاقتة بالنور يدعى شعاعا
الينبوع = الله الاب
النهر = الله الابن
ماء الحياة فينا = الله الروح القدس"جميعنا سقينا روحا واحدا " (1 كو 10 : 4 )
والروح القدس هو روح المسيح "روح المسيح "(1 بط 1 : 11 )
"روح ابنه " (غل 4 : 6 ),,,,,,,,,,,,"روح الحق " (يو 14 : 17 ,,,,,,,,15 : 26 ,,, ,,,,,1 يو 4 : 6 )
5 - المثل الرياااااااااضى
من حيث جوهر الله فهو واحد ( 1*1*1 = 1 )
لهذا قال السيد المسيح "انا فى الاب والاب فى " (يو 14 : 10 )
"انا والاب واحد " (يو 10 : 30 )
ولكن من حيث الاقانيم "اى الصفات" الله مثلث الاقانيم ( 1+1+1=3) 
فالاب غير الابن غير الروح القدس ......
وان كان الثلاثة جوهر الهى وااااااااااااااحد 
اتمنى تكون تشبيهات بسيطه للفهم والادراك*_


> وإن كان ابن الله كيف يكون الله ؟
> وإن كان هو الله كيف يكون ابن الله ؟​



_*مبدائيا نقول ان الله فوق الحس او الجنس فالله بطبيعته وجوهره غير مولود او والد . لم يلد ولم يولد فالله نور "الله نور وليس فيه ظلمه البته" (1 يو 1 : 5 )
والله روح "يو 4 : 24 " والله واحد كائن فى الكون وحده ليس معه او مثله او شبيه به اح ولا اله اخر معه ولا غيره ولا قبله او بعده هو الاول والاخر وليس اله غيره "الرب هو الاله ليس اخر سواه"(تث 4 : 35 )
"انا الاول وانا الاخر ولا اله غيرى" (اش 44 : 6 )
"انى انا هو قبلى لم يصور اله وبعدى لا يكون " (اش 43 : 10 )
فالله ازلى ابدى لا بدايه له ولا نهايه ولم يوجد اصلا بالتوالد انما هو موجود بذاته الموجود بذاته دون ان يوجده احد لانه هو واجب الوجود وموجد كل الخليقه , خالقها ومدبرها.
هو موجود بذاته عاقل بعقله حى بروحه
خاصيه الوجود الذاتى فى الذات الالهيه هى ما يسمى الله بالاب
خاصيه العقل فى ذات الله يسميها بالكلمه 
كلمه الله والذى هو ايضا صوره الله
فالله ناطق بكلمته ويسميها ايضا بالابن "ابن الله"
وخاصيه الحياه فى الذات الالهيه يسميها بالروح الروح القدس او روح الله , روح الله القدوس
افالله موجود بذاته "الاب " ناطق بكلمته وعاقل بعقله وكلمته ابنه , موجود فى ذاته فى حضنه "الابن الوحيد الذى هو فى حضن الاب هو خبر"(يو 1 : 18 )
وهو حى بروحه وروحه القدوس من ذاته وفى ذاته منبثق منه خارج عنه "الروح القدس الذى من عند الاب ينبثق " (يو 15 : 26 )
كلمه الله خارج من ذات الله وفى ذاته ومن ثم يسمى الابن , خارج من ذاته اى مولود من ذاته وفى ذاته ولاده ابديه مثل ولاده النور من النور 
وهذه الولاده فوق الحس والجنس مولود من الاب وغير منفصل عنه فهذه صفات الاله الواحد الكامل فى ذاته ولكن هذاااااااا غير ولادته من العذراء اى تجسده فى مل الزمان*_​


----------



## Tabitha (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*مشكورة عزيزتي مرمر على مشاركتك الــ  34*



ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



phantom قال:


> وان كان انشق من ابيه  الذى تقولون انه هو الله كما ينشق النور من النور فلما كان الحمل من السيدة مريم
> وان كان الحمل من السيدة مريم لما جائت لفظ المباشرة فى الجزئية السابقة
> 
> ...
> ...



*
من اين اتيت ان المسيحية تقول بان المسيح انشق من الله؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## phantom (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

سؤال ومحيرنى وتعبنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لو كان الاب هو الابن هو الروح القدس

ليه سمى الاب وسمى الابن وسمى الروح القدس

ممكن ان تجتمع الروح القدس ببعضهما البعض 
لكن انا عايز اسال سؤال محدد ؟؟؟
ازاى يبقى اب واب فى نفس الوقت 

دا عمره ما يتمثل بالشمس ولا بالمعادلة الرياضية ولا بمثل الحديد اذا دخل النار بيحتفظ بصفات والنار بصافتها وكل ده ليه صفاتة 

انت جيبت مثل حلو وينفع 

بس الممثل بيه مابنفعش

انت جاى تقولى الثلج والنار واحد 
انت جاى تقولى الظلمات والنور واحد
انت جاى تقولى الظل والحارور واحد 
عايزين تسبتوا ان الزيت ممكن يختلط بالماء

كيف يكون والدة وابنه فى نفس الوقت
فمن الافضل كنتم احتفظمت بانه الله ناسوت وملكوت واحد لكن الناسوت الابن والاهوت الابن وبعدين تقولو ان الاثنين واحد 
طب 
وإن كان على مثال الماء 
فالماء مها ذهب واحد الصفات و المكونات والخصائص ان كان فى ينبوع وان كان فى نهر وان كان فى اجسادنا فالماء هو الماء
يجرى فى الانهار ويجرى فى الينبوع ويجرى فى اجسادنا 
فهو محتفظ بكل خصائصة
سؤال هل الله محتفظ بكل خصائة فى جميع هيئاته ان كانت الاب  او الابن او الروح القدس

الاجابة لا ...... استناد باقوالكم الاهوت بكل صفاته والناسوت بكل صفاته الناسوتية 

اما المعادلة الحسابية 
1*1*1*= 1
طب انا عايز اسألك سؤال ليه انتى مش حسباها 
3*1 = 3 
3+1=3 
وان كان على طبيعة الانسان فالمسيح لم يكن موجودا من قديم الازل 

فكيف كان حال الله من دونه لا حياة له ام ماذا 

ومثال الشمس :- إن كان المسيح لم يكن موجود من قديم الازل فكيف كان حال الله كالشمس بدون نور ام حرارة ام نار

اما الاصبع فلن ارد عليه لانه صعب قوى وانا مش هعرف ارد عليه
كل ديه امثلة واهية ياريت تقتنعوا بالى انتو بتقولوه عشان نقدر نصدقة
وشكرا

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



> ممكن ان تجتمع الروح القدس ببعضهما البعض
> لكن انا عايز اسال سؤال محدد ؟؟؟
> ازاى يبقى اب واب فى نفس الوقت​



_*ارحمنى يارب
يااااااابنى أفهم اب وابن دى هنا على الارض ده مجرد تشبيه 
لكن مفيش حاجة اسمها ان الله كان اب وبان فى نفس الوقت 
ده تفكيرى بشرى 
وأعتقد انا وضحتلك بأمثلة كتير بس انت اللى مصر انك متفهمش ودى طبيعتكم على فكرة 
مش حاجة جديدة يعنى*_​


> كيف يكون والدة وابنه فى نفس الوقت
> فمن الافضل كنتم احتفظمت بانه الله ناسوت وملكوت واحد لكن الناسوت الابن والاهوت الابن وبعدين تقولو ان الاثنين واحد​



_*اولا يجب ان نوضح الفرق بين الاهوت والناسوت 
الناسوت يقصد بة الانسان الكامل أى جسد بشرى ونفس انسانية
أما اللاهوت هو روح الله أقنوم الكلمة وليس مثل اى روح بشرية اخرى 
وهنا يجب عدم الخلط بين االروح والنفس الانسانية فألروح شىء والنفس الانسانية شىء اخر

ثانيا يجب ان نوضح الفرق بين التجسد والتأس
فألتجسد هو ظهور الله الغير منظور فى أشكال حسية ملموسة مثل النار او صوت او شكل ملاك او حمام او انسان
اما التأنس فهو ان هذا الشكل الحسى يتحد بالاهوت(روح الله)بصفة نهائية ودائما ولكن دون اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغير.
ويجب ان نوضح ان الاتحاد بين الناسوت والاهوت حدث فى بطن العذراء منذ قبولها البشارة وحلول الروح القدس عليها ,لهذا قالت لها اليصابات "أم ربى" ولم يكن المسيح قد ولد بعد.

فأ صبح الرب هو الاله المتأنس أى الاهوت متحد بالناسوت الذى اخذه من العذراء واستمر متحدا به الى الابد
وهو ايضا الاله المتجسد اى الله الظاهر فى شكل انسان بعد ان اتحد الاهوت بالناسوت 
ولكن لايجب ان يغيب عن اذهاننا أبدا ان المسيح بعد تجسدة هو دائما انسان واله معا

فالمسيح كاله متحد مع ابيه فى جوهرواحد لم يفترقا لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين
ولكن الميسح ايضا كأنسان يمثالنا أمام الاب لة جسد حقيقى قابل للجوع والعطش والتعب والألم والموت ,فنراه على الصليب وقد شوهتة خطايانا التى حملها *_​


> سؤال هل الله محتفظ بكل خصائة فى جميع هيئاته ان كانت الاب او الابن او الروح القدس​



_*بذمتك فى واحد يكون بيعرف ربنا يسأل السؤال ده ؟
هو الله متغير ؟!!!!!!!
يابنى ارجوك حاول تفهم بص ببساطة كده
الله غير محدود واكيد انت عارف كده كويس 
جزء من الله نزل على الارض وظهر فى شكل المسيح 
الجزء ده كلمة الله وهو الابن 
فحين دخل هذا الجزء فى الجسد لا يعنى ان الله اصبح محدود حاشا
بل ظل موجودا فى السماء وهذا هو الاب*_ 



> الاجابة لا ...... استناد باقوالكم الاهوت بكل صفاته والناسوت بكل صفاته الناسوتية​



_*شخص المسيح اللى انا شرحته لك بطريقة مبسطة جدا 
لما دخل فى الجسد أصبح لاهوت متحد بالناسوت 
الناسوت يقصد بة الانسان الكامل أى جسد بشرى ونفس انسانية
أما اللاهوت هو روح الله أقنوم الكلمة وليس مثل اى روح بشرية اخرى 
وهنا يجب عدم الخلط بين االروح والنفس الانسانية فألروح شىء والنفس الانسانية شىء اخر*_​


> طب انا عايز اسألك سؤال ليه انتى مش حسباها
> 3*1 = 3
> 3+1=​



_*لسبب بسيط جدا لو حضرتك بتعرف رياضة كويس هتعرف ان علامة الجمع دى 
لجمع الاشياء وممكن تكون مش من نوع واحد يعنى برتقالة + تفاحة هتساوى نفس الناتح 
 لكن الضرب لازم يكون نوع واحد وبذكر نفس المثل السابق مش هينفع اقول الناتج واحد 
وبالتالى مش ينفع نجمع الاب واالابن والروح القدس فهما واحد
لآن الثلاثة واحد 1 فى 1 فى 1 هيساوى وااااااااحد *_​


> وان كان على طبيعة الانسان فالمسيح لم يكن موجودا من قديم الازل​



_*انت دلوقتى بتتكلم عن المسيح اللاهوت والناسوت 
فقبل اتحاده بالناسوت كان لاهوت والدليل على انه ازلى من الكتاب المقدس

1- فى العهد القديم 

فى نبوة ميخا النبى عن ميلاده يقول " وانت يابيت لحم افراته منك يخرج لى الذى يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل ومخارجها منذ ايام الازل ... وهنا يصفه بالازلية ... اى انه ولد من الاب منذ الازل بأعتباره الاقنوم الثانى فى الثالوث القدوس ... انه عقل الاله الناطق ... وهو ايضا حكمة الله " 1 كو 1 : 24 "وحكمة الرب كائنة فيه منذ الازل .. 

2- فى العهد الجديد 

انجيل يوحنا هو الاكثر الاناجيل ايضاحا لحقيقة ازلية المسيح ... وفى ذلك يقول القديس يوحنا الانجيلى " كل شئ به كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان .. فى العالم كان والعالم به كون " يو 1 : 3 , 10 " ... ومدام العالم به كون ... اذا فهو كائن قبل كون العالم , وقبل كل شئ ... 

ويقول الرب عن نفسه مؤكدا حقيقة ازليته فيقول " قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن " " يو 8 : 58 " ... ومعنى هذا ان له وجود قبل مولده بالجسد بالاف السنين ... 

وفى مناجته للآب قال " مجدنى ايها الاب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذى كان لى عندك قبل كون العالم لانك احببتنى قبل انشاء العالم " يو 17 : 5 ... 

اذن فهو موجود قبل انشاء العالم .. ومادامت الازلية صفة من صفات الله وحده ... فهذا دليل على لاهوت المسيح .. لانه ازلى فوق الزمان ... 

وله ايضا صفة الابدية ... ويتضح ذلك من قوله " هاانا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر " مت 28 : 20 ...وايضا من قول بولس الرسول " يسوع المسيح هو امس واليوم والى الابد " عب 13 : 8 .. *_​
_*أنا عارفة ان دى مجرد أمثلة بس دى للتبسيط وليس للمقارنة 
دى للفهم مش أكتر 
اتمنى انك تلاقى اجابة أسألتك وياريت متتكررش نفس السؤال مليون مرة ​*_


----------



## My Rock (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



phantom قال:


> وهل المسح هو الله ام ابن الله؟
> وإن كان ابن الله كيف يكون الله ؟
> وإن كان هو الله كيف يكون ابن الله ؟
> ولا تقول لى انهما الاثنين واحد
> ...


 
نحن لا نقول ان معنى ابن الله كمعنى انك ابن ابوك, ابدا, هذا فكر خارج عن القيدة المسيحية
نقول ابن الله كما تقول لشخص انه ابن النيل, او ابن الرافدين او ابن دجلة او الفرات
فمعنى الكلمة هنا المصدر, و اقنوم الأبنب معناه يدل على الجوهر الواحد مع الذات الألهية الواحدة لكل الأقانيم
فكل اقنوم له نفس الذات الألهية بدون تجزيئ او انفصال, و بذلك كل الأب و الأبن و الروح القدس اله واحد, كما للأنسان جسد و روح و عقل, فتبقى انت انسان واحد لا تجزئك طبيعتك الناسوتية

فهمت ولا نعيد؟

يا ريت كنت طارح سؤال جديد...


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



> و أخيرا عن انجيل برنابا :
> أنا اتيك بالدليل و البرهان أن هذا الانجيل كتب سنة 325م و هو يعتبر من أقدم النسخ و أقربها للنسخة الأصلية المحرفة الآن...
> و ان كنت لا تريد الجدال فهذا تهرب و أنا أعدك أني لن أتهرب من أي سؤال و وعد الحر دين عليه...
> لنرى في الأخير من على حق اتفقنا سيدي؟؟


 

*لحظة عزيزي فانت الان مطالب بدليل ان انجيل برنابا صحيح وانه يعود لسنة325م وانه اقدم النسخ؟؟*
*(المحرفة الان) للدرجة هذه تقول محرف بكل سهولة بدون اي دليل؟؟*
*ظهر الكتاب الخرافي المزيَّف المسمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا للوجود للمرَّة الأولي عندما عثر عليه سنة 1709م في مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة الإيطالية *
*تخيل متى ظهر وعرف لاول مرة سنة1709م يعني قبل هذا لم يكون معروف وهذا امر مستحيل ان الله يترك الناس في ضلال طول هذا الوقت..هذا غير الاخطاء الجغرافية والافكار الخرافية...وتفضل هذا الموقع للرد على انجيل برنابا*
*الرد على انجيل برنابا*






> أما عن التعليم المسيحي فاسلام عدد من القساوسة و حتى بعض الباباوات في القرون الوسطى دليل على أن المسيحي الملم بالمسيحية سهل الحوار عن الآخرين لأنه يعرف تماما مواقع الهراء و التحريف...و المناظرات كثيرة كدليل و أهمها مناظرات الشيخ ديدات رحمه الله و جعل مثواه الجنة مع سواغارت و مع الآخر السويدي آسف نسيت اسمة و غيرها من المناظرات...و من أهمها أيضا المناظرة بالسودان و التي انتهت باسلام أكثر من 11 قس مسيحي...لذا فالتعليم المسيحي ليس مهما في هته الحالات


 

*عزيزي اذا اسلم عدد من القساوسة فهذا ليس دليل ان العقيدة المسيحية غلط فهذه طريقة تفكير خاطئ لانه في اعداد ايضا من يتنصر فهل معنى هذا ان الاسلام غلط؟؟*






> أعرف أن الكتاب المقدس مقسم لكذا و كذا و لكن أي نسخة من كاتبه يوحنا أم مرقص أم من بالضبط؟؟


 
*مقسم الى عهدين قديم(توراة) وجديد(الانجيل)*
*نسخة مرقس ويوحنا!!!!!  غلط*
*هو كتاب واحد مش نسخ*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



> واذا كان عيسى ابن الله والذى حملت به امة السيدر مريم
> فسر لى هذه الجزئية
> (يوحنا3:13) ( انه الشخص الوحيد الذى جاء مباشرة من عند الله مباشرة )
> 
> ...


 

*لإيضاح ذلك نورد بعض مدلولات كلمة (ابن).*

*1- كلمة (ابن) تفيد ذات الطبيعة والجوهر:*
*فمثلا (ابن الإنسان) هو إنسان له طبيعة الإنسان البشرية، أي أن له لحم ودم مماثل لأبيه، فهو من طبيعة الإنسان ومن جوهره. فلكي يوضح لنا الله أن كلمته المتجسد في المسيح له نفس طبيعة وجوهر (الله) الذي لم يره أحد قط، عبر عن ذلك بالقول (ابن الله).*

*ولذلك نقول في قانون الأيمان (بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد: الله الآب … نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد … نور من نور (أي من ذات طبيعة وجوهر الله). *



*2- وأيضا كلمة (ابن) تفيد تأكيد المعنى: *

*فإذا قلنا (فلان عربي ابن عربي) فإننا نريد أن نؤكد أصالة العروبة في هذا الشخص أي أنه عربي حقاً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) هو تأكيد أن المسيح من جهة طبيعته اللاهوتية هو من طبيعة الله حقاً. لذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (.. .. إله حق من إله حق).*



*3- كما أن كلمة "ابن" تفيد المساواة:*
*فإذا قلنا (فلان ابن عشر سنوات) نقصد أن عمره مساو لعشر سنوات. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله. ولذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (مساو للأب في الجوهر). *



*4- كذلك كلمة "ابن" تفيد ذات الشيء معلناً (ظاهراً):*
*فقولنا (بنات الفكر) نقصد الفكر ذاته معلنا أو ظاهراً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) يفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان ولهذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح (هو صورة الله غير المنظور) (كو 1 : 15)*

*ويقول أيضاً "هو بهاء مجده (أي مجد الله) ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 : 3)*



*5- بالإضافة إلى ذلك فأن كلمة "ابن" تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال:*
*ففي سـورة البقرة "… وآتي المال على حبة ذوي القربى (أي الأقرباء) واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل". ويفسر الإمام النسفى كلمة (ابن السبيل) فيقول ابن السبيل أي المسافر، ودعي ابن السبيل لملازمته للطريق) أي أنه ملازم السبيل (الطريق) طول حياته لكثرة أسفاره. *
*وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) نقصد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد. ولذلك نقول في القداس الإلهي (بالحقيقة نؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين). *


----------



## fredyyy (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*جيد أخي ... phantom  أن تسأل عن الله وصفاتة وكيف أظهر نفسه للإنسان

وما فوائد هذا الظهور وهل الله يتجسد ولماذا 

وهل المسيح له الحق في المصالحة وغفران الخطايا ومنح الحياة الأبدية والسلام الأبدي 

وهل الله له الحق في أن يسكن بروحة داخل قلوب المؤمنين به وأن يرشدهم 

وكيف ُنميز بين الأقانيم الثلاث وما هي أعمال كل أقنوم وهل هناك خلط 

أخي العزيز 

هذة أرضية مقدسة إذ نحن نتكلم عن الله القدوس (وأنت تشاركني ذلك)

فيجب أن ننتقي الألفاظ ونحن نتكلم لألا ُنخطئ الى الله (وأنت توافقني على ذلك)

ونحن هنا لنعبر عن الله الذي كنا بعيداً عنه ولم نعرفه إلا عندما أهلنا المسيح لذلك

فبقوة معرفة روح الله الساكن فينا نستطيع أن نتكلم عنه وعن صفاته بثبات

وكل من ليس له روح الله لن ولن ولن يفهم الله ... لأنه لازال بعيداً عنه

فالمزرعة الخضراء لا تستطيع أن ُتميز تفاصيلها على بعد كيلو مترات 

لكن أن إقتربت اليها تعرف الكثير وأن دخلتها تعرف أكثر وأن عشت فيها تعرفها تماماً

فقبل أن تسأل عن المسيح إسأل المسيح ولا تهاجمه*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



> (يوحنا3:13) ( انه الشخص الوحيد الذى جاء مباشرة من عند الله مباشرة )


 
*ممكن تقولي لي فين هذا النص؟؟*
*يسوع وهو عالم ان الآب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي(يوحنا3:13)*
من اين تنقل؟؟


----------



## phantom (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

هذا هو النص
أثناء دراستنا للتاريخ البشري - وعلى وجه الخصوص التاريخ الديني- هل نجد أية أمثلة توضح كيف لمس الله "ورقة عالمنا" ؟ بالتأكيد ،فإصبع الله قد لمس عالمنا في شخص هو يسوع المسيح ، تأمل ملياً في ذلك ؛ فقد أشار يسوع أنه هو الله (يوحنا 8: 58)، (يوحنا 17: 3) وقال أيضاً أن من رآه فقد رأى الله (يوحنا 12: 45) ،(يوحنا 14: 9) و قال أنه الشخص الوحيد الذي جاء مباشرة من عند الله لعالمنا (يوحنا 13: 3) وغفر للناس آثامهم وهذا شيء لا يستطيعه إلا الله وحده (مرقس 2: 5)، وهناك العديد من النصوص في العهد الجديد تؤكد على الوهية المسيح منها يوحنا 1: 3، 4، 18) (عبرانيين 1:1 – 13) (كولوسي 1: 15 – 20) (فيلبي 2: 6) (كولوسي 2: 9).
الذى نقلت منه

وهذا هو الرابط ارجع له ان كنت قد اخطائت فهذا لانى لست عالما ولكنى طالب علم وإن كنت قد اخطات فقد اخطات فى رقم الجزئيات لم احرف

واليك هذا الرابط
http://www.everyarabstudent.com/existence/where.htm
phantom is online now إبلاغ عن مشاركة مخالفة   	الرد مع إقتباس


----------



## phantom (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

والى الاستاذ المحاور فريدى اسلوبك حلو فى الحوار بس ايه الافادة الى انا استفادتها === 00000000

انتم تقولون المسيح كلمه الله وهو ( الابن ) مثل الكلمه يقال عنها ( بنت الشفاه ) اى الناطق عنه 
وتقولون ان الله هو ( الاب )  
وانه الروح القدس اى ليعلم  الجميع  ان الله له روح وسميت بالروح القدس

كله كلام جميل بس فيه طلب قبل الرد :-
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

انا فى مناقشاتى متخطيتش ادآب الحوار واحترام الاديان
يبقى محدش ليه الحق فى حذفها وإن حذفت مناقشاتى مرة اخرى او ردوى ساعتبرها هزيمة او عدم قدرة على الرد 
وسينشر ذلك على جميع المنتديات  مسلمه كانت او مسيحية لانى اسجل مشاركاتى كلها 
فعندى رجاء ان لم تستطيعوا الرد فلا تحذفوا لان هذا ليس من آداب الحوار وإن كان فى مشاركاتى اساءة فاخبرونى 
وطلب من الادارة متى سوف اخذ التصريح بكتابه المواضيع


----------



## phantom (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

لو كما تقولون ان المسيح كلمة الله اى انه الناطق باسمه كما مثلتم ( ببنت الشفاه )
اى ان الكلمه هى بنت الشفاه 
دعونا نرجع الى معنى المثال 
الكلمه هى بنت الشفاه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهل الشفاه يطلق عليها ام الكلمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وان كان الله اراد باحد يتحدث باسمه فمن خلال انبيائة لم يكن مضطرا الى نزول ابنه (كلمتة )  الى الارض وان كان الله يريد ان يجعل ابنه فداء للناس لكى يصفح عنهم فإن كان المسيح كما تقولون هو كلمه الله اذا يكون هو الله يعنى يفدى الله بنفسه لكى ينقذكم اى فدى بجزءة الناسوتى لكى ينقذ الناس ........( اى انه خلق الناسوت لكى يصلبة ويفدى الناس )
طب ما هو متصلبش بمزاجه او بإرادته بل اليهود هما الى صلبوة 
طب ايه المتعلق بين صلب اليهود للمسيح وتكفير الذنوب او خطية قايين بصلب اليهود ليه 
طب انا هسالكم سؤال هل اى شخص ولده كان على اى دين مثلا غير المسيحية وهو دخل المسيحية هل يعذب بذنب ابيه
ام انه ليس له شأن بذنب ابيه ........ الرد  
ليس له ذنب بشأن ابيه 
قال تعالى --( ولا تزو وازرة وزر أخرى )-- اى لا يحمل الذنب الا صاحبة وهذا هو العرف 
والرد :- قول ( السيئة تعم والحسنة تخص ) 
الرد على هذا القول :-
حاله السئة تعم والحسنة تخص فى حالات :-
1) ان كان فى فى جيش فمن الممكن خطأ فرد يؤثر على الجميع 
2) او مثلا فعل قبيح من رجل من رجال الدين فيؤثر على سمعه دينة ومع ان دينة منه براء 
وكثيرا من الامثله:-
ولكن حينما يحاسب الله 
فى المثال الاول (1) هل يحاسب الجيش كله ام يحاسب الجندى المخطئ على خطئة وعدم طاعته لاوامر
فى المثال الثانى (2) هل يحاسب الله اهل هذا الدين كله على الخطأ الذى اقترفة رجل الدين هذا ام يحاسب هذا الرجل 

فمن الواضح ان الاجابة ظهرت وانه لايوجد مبدئ للفداء 
وان الله اذا اراد ان يعفو عن عبادة لعفو دون ان يفعل كل هذا ..... 

*والله ان منكم الكثير اصحاب القلوب النقية والسجايا القوية وإن منكم المتفتحين العاقلين الراشدين المتدبرين فإن كان فى كلامى خطأ فقومونى وإن كان كىمى صحيح اعيدو النظر فيما تقولون 

ان الهدف من حوار الاديان ليس الغلبة عى الدين الاخر ولكن محبة منا لكم نريد ان تتجهو الى الصواب ومحبته منكم ترديون ان نتجه الى ما تروه الصواب وهدا دليل على ان كلانا لا يحمل ضغينه فى قلبه تجاه الاخر بل انما يحمل كل الحب وطلب الرحة للطرف الاخر فحينما ندعوكم الى الله نخاف عليكم من النار وانتم حينما تدعونا الى الثالوث تخافون علينا من النار فهذا يدل على حب كل مننا الى الاخر لاننا عرب او مصريين او غيره وإن لى الكثير من الاصدقاء المسحيين ولا احمل لهم ضغينة فلا تجعلوا من فى قلوبهم مرض ان يفرقوا بيننا لاننا من اصل واحد ليس كل المسلمين من شبه الجزيرة العربية بل كان لنا اجداد اقباط ولكن هداهم الله الى الاسلام .............. فطلب منى ابحثوا بل انتم قارنوا بانفسكم لا تنظروا للمقارنات...... الكتب الاسلامية معروف مكانها والكتب المسيحية معروف مكانها وكونوا على الحيادية فهذا ما فعلته وهذا ما ادانى الى هذا الطريق ....
فقد قلت ان كان دينى خطأ أاذهب خلفه لان ابائى يعتقدون انه صحيح 
فرجعت الى القران ورأيت قوله تعالى  {أو لو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون} البقرة 170

اذا فالانظر فرايت ورايت المناظرات فنظرت لها من جهه المسيحية ونظرت لها من جهة الاسلام فلن اقول ماذا وجدت بل انتم قولوا ماذا وجدتم اسال الله ان يهديكم الى الصراط المستقيم*​

*(  تعاليت يار بى علو كبيرا تعاليت يا ربى تعاليا كثيرا يا رفيع الدرجات يا مجيب الدعوات يا غافر الذنب يا قابل التوب يا شديد العقاب ذى الطول يا من إن كان امرك لشئ كن فيكون فسبحان الله عما يصفون )*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*لإيضاح ذلك نورد بعض مدلولات كلمة (ابن).*

*1- كلمة (ابن) تفيد ذات الطبيعة والجوهر:*
*فمثلا (ابن الإنسان) هو إنسان له طبيعة الإنسان البشرية، أي أن له لحم ودم مماثل لأبيه، فهو من طبيعة الإنسان ومن جوهره. فلكي يوضح لنا الله أن كلمته المتجسد في المسيح له نفس طبيعة وجوهر (الله) الذي لم يره أحد قط، عبر عن ذلك بالقول (ابن الله).*

*ولذلك نقول في قانون الأيمان (بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد: الله الآب … نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد … نور من نور (أي من ذات طبيعة وجوهر الله). *



*2- وأيضا كلمة (ابن) تفيد تأكيد المعنى: *

*فإذا قلنا (فلان عربي ابن عربي) فإننا نريد أن نؤكد أصالة العروبة في هذا الشخص أي أنه عربي حقاً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) هو تأكيد أن المسيح من جهة طبيعته اللاهوتية هو من طبيعة الله حقاً. لذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (.. .. إله حق من إله حق).*



*3- كما أن كلمة "ابن" تفيد المساواة:*
*فإذا قلنا (فلان ابن عشر سنوات) نقصد أن عمره مساو لعشر سنوات. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) تفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو مساو لله. ولذلك نقول في قانون الإيمان عن المسيح (مساو للأب في الجوهر). *



*4- كذلك كلمة "ابن" تفيد ذات الشيء معلناً (ظاهراً):*
*فقولنا (بنات الفكر) نقصد الفكر ذاته معلنا أو ظاهراً. وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) يفيد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته هو ذات الله معلناً أو ظاهراً في صورة إنسان ولهذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن المسيح (هو صورة الله غير المنظور) (كو 1 : 15)*

*ويقول أيضاً "هو بهاء مجده (أي مجد الله) ورسم جوهره" (عب 1 : 3)*



*5- بالإضافة إلى ذلك فأن كلمة "ابن" تفيد الملازمة وعدم الانفصال:*
*ففي سـورة البقرة "… وآتي المال على حبة ذوي القربى (أي الأقرباء) واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل". ويفسر الإمام النسفى كلمة (ابن السبيل) فيقول ابن السبيل أي المسافر، ودعي ابن السبيل لملازمته للطريق) أي أنه ملازم السبيل (الطريق) طول حياته لكثرة أسفاره. *
*وعلى هذا القياس فقولنا (المسيح ابن الله) نقصد أن المسيح من جهة لاهوته ملازم لله ولم ينفصل عنه رغم أنه كان في الجسد. ولذلك نقول في القداس الإلهي (بالحقيقة نؤمن أن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين).*


----------



## just member (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

مساء الخير انا حابب بس اقول حاجة صغيرة وبيكفى اوى ردود اخواتى فى المسيح بجد كلها فهم واقتناع بس حابب اوضح نقطة صغيرة اوىعلشان بس اللى مش عارف يعرف
احنا كا مسيحين بنقول ان السيد المسيح ابن الله
السؤال هو لو واحد داخل الانتاخابات بناء عن دايرة معينة ... الناس بتشجعة وبتهتف بأسم انة ابن الدايرة دة معناة انة ابن المنطقة اللى هيشرفهم فى الانتخابات لكن مش معنى كدة ان المنطقة كلها هى اللى ولداة ومخلفاة 
دة مجرد تعليق صغير على كلمة ابن الله 
يعنى بلاش المعنى الحرفى وسيب قلبك لربنا وصدقينى هتلاقى كل خير وحب واهتمام 
بس اقبلة فى قلبك الاول وهو مش هيسيبك 
انا عارف ان تعليقى ممكن يكون على قدة اوى بس بجد الفهم المحدود بيضايقنى اوى 
اتمنى من ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح الخير والبركة على الدوام للجميع


----------



## Twin (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ phantom*

*طبعاً بعد أذن أساتذتي أحب أن أشارك وأتواصل معك*
*بعيداص عن ما قلت حضرتك في تعريف حوار الأديان فأنا لا أحبذه *
*ولكني من منطلق بنوتي لسيدي يسوع المسيح له كل المجد أحاول أن أكون أمين مع الكل وأجيب بما يمليه علي روحه القدوس لمجد أسمه*

*وبالتأكيد أحب أن أنوه علي هذه النقطة*​​


phantom قال:


> وإن حذفت مناقشاتى مرة اخرى او ردوى ساعتبرها هزيمة او عدم قدرة على الرد
> وسينشر ذلك على جميع المنتديات مسلمه كانت او مسيحية لانى اسجل مشاركاتى كلها


*هل نعتبر هذا تهديد أم ماذا ؟؟؟*​ 
*عامة متروكة لك الأجابة بينك وبين نفسك لتحكم أنت*​ 
*نأتي للموضوع*
*وطبعاً أنا هستثني كل التشبيهات والتفسيرات التي وضعتها لأنك لا ترتقي للرد ..... -مع أحترامي لشخصك- فأنت لا تعرف ما هو وراء الكلمات المقدسة التي بداخلنا ولا تعرف معني الروح القدس الذي يسكننا*

*عامة نبدأ*​


phantom قال:


> لو كما تقولون ان المسيح كلمة الله اى انه الناطق باسمه كما مثلتم ( ببنت الشفاه )​


 
*طبعاً هذا التشبية لمجرد التوضيح وليس أكثر لتقريب الموضوع لعقل الأخرين*
*وأحب أن أقول لك أننا لا نقول أنه كلمة الله بل هذه الحقيقة*​

[q-bible]فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. [/q-bible]
[q-bible]

هَذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ. 

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ​

[/q-bible]

*وأعتقد أن المعني واضح*​




phantom قال:


> وان كان الله اراد باحد يتحدث باسمه فمن خلال انبيائة لم يكن مضطرا الى نزول ابنه (كلمتة ) الى الارض وان كان الله يريد ان يجعل ابنه فداء للناس لكى يصفح عنهم ​





[q-bible] اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، [/q-bible]​

[q-bible]

كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ - الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. 

الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، ​


[/q-bible]


*فيا أخي* *كل من كان قبل المسيح من رسل وأنبياء*

*لم يستطيعوا أن يحملوا اي شئ من ما كان علي الإنسان*
*فالفداء لم يتم الا علي عود الصليب*
*والله عندما كان يرسلهم كان يرسلهم برسائل معينه يرسلوها للشعب المختار شعب اليهود*
*ومن بعد كانوا يحملون أيضاً النبوات المختلفة *
*وكل من كان قبل المسيح كان تمهيداً له ولمجيئه*​




phantom قال:


> فإن كان المسيح كما تقولون هو كلمه الله اذا يكون هو الله يعنى يفدى الله بنفسه لكى ينقذكم اى فدى بجزءة الناسوتى لكى ينقذ الناس ........( اى انه خلق الناسوت لكى يصلبة ويفدى الناس )​





*طبعاً دة كلام متلخبط غير مفهوم*
*ولكني اعذرك لأنك تتكلم من خليفية مظلمة*
*الله عندما أراد أن يفدي الإنسان الذي عصاه وتعدي وصياه*
*وفسدت طبيعته وصار منفصلاً عن الله وعن محضره*
*لأن أجرة الخطية الموت*
*والموت هنا لا الجسدي فقط بل والروحي والأهم كان الموت الأبدي*
*فعندما أخطأ أبونا أدم كانت الخطية موجهة ضد الله أذ أراد أن يكون مثله*
*فالخطية بما أنها كانت ضد الله فأجرتها الموت وبالفعل مات أدم موتاً روحياً وأبدياً*
*وطرد من الفردوس وأنقطعت الصلة*
*ولكن الله بمحبته ورحمته أراد أن يفديه من أجر الخطية*
*فهئ لنفسه جدساً -لم يخلق- وتجسد فيه وصار إنسان كامل ليفي العدل الإلهي في جسده*
*وهذا كان علي الصليب*
*وكما يقول الكتاب*​





phantom قال:


> طب ما هو متصلبش بمزاجه او بإرادته بل اليهود هما الى صلبوة ​




*من قال هذا *
*وهو من قال ........*
[q-bible]لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً.[/q-bible]
وقال ...
وأنا إن أرتفعت عن الأرض سأجذب ألي الجميع
فهو كان يعلم بأي موته سيموت وكيفيتها ووقتها
فنراه في وقت القبض عليه يقول لهم
هذا هو وقتكم وقت أن يسود الشر
ويقول الكتاب كثيراً انه كان ذاهب أورشليم وهو يعرف ما ​

[q-bible]

سيحدث لهفَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» ​
أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضاً وَاقِفاً مَعَهُمْ. 
فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 
فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضاً: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». 
أَجَابَ: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هَؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ». 
لِيَتِمَّ الْقَوْلُ الَّذِي قَالَهُ: «إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُهْلِكْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَداً». ​​​[/q-bible]

وقد قال لبيلاطس البنطي
[q-bible] أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ». [/q-bible]​





phantom قال:


> طب ايه المتعلق بين صلب اليهود للمسيح وتكفير الذنوب او خطية قايين بصلب اليهود ليه ​




*قايين مين ؟؟؟*
*ممكن توضح*​




phantom قال:


> فمن الواضح ان الاجابة ظهرت وانه لايوجد مبدئ للفداء ​




*طبعاً شغل التفسير الخالي من الصحة دة مينفعش*
*أنت لست بشئ كي تفسر ما لا تعرفه*
*وشغل الأمثال والكلمات دة مينفعش *
*دة مش اسلوب واحد محاور*​



phantom قال:


> وان الله اذا اراد ان يعفو عن عبادة لعفو دون ان يفعل كل هذا .....





*اااااااه *
*وهل تتعدي الرحمة علي العدل*
*الله قال لأدم يوم أن تأكل منها ستموت *
*وأدم أكل وأخطأ *
*هل الله يعفو عنه لمجرد أنه أراد أن يعفو عنه ..... أين العدل هنا*
*أين عدل الله *
*أيقول شئ ويوصي وصية وتكسر وبعد ذلك يقول لاشئ حدث*​


*الله كامل يا أخي*
*والكمال المطلق له ومن المستحيل أن تتعدي صفة علي أخري لأن هذا ضد الكمال وبهذا سنقول أن الله متغير وبالتالي غير كامل .... وهذا حاشا *​


*وليكون بركة*​


*سلام ونعمة*​
​


----------



## phantom (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرد منى ليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
اولاً :- ان فى كلامى متبع مذهب العقل وهنكلم بالعقل ودعوة مفتوحة للفكر السليم دون التعصب الى الاديان وكل واحد يتعصب لدينة وبإذن الله هرد على كل كلمة اتقالت ..........

اولا :- كلامكم جميل جداً ومعاكم خطوه خطوة لنصل الى النقطة الصحيحة
هعقب على كل رد انشا الله وهعقب على المجمل الى انت قولتوه انشا الله .




> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ana 100 100
> 
> 1لإيضاح ذلك نورد بعض مدلولات كلمة (ابن).
> 
> ...



انتم تقولون ان هذه الامثال للتعبير فقط ليس على سبيل الحقيقة

انى معك :- فلماذا تعطونا الامثال ونعلق عليها وتقولون هذه على سبيل المثال لا هنا يجب على التعليق 

فى الامثاله المذكورة سابقاً 

معنى الابن =(التاكيد - الملازمة - كذات الشئ معلناً او ظاهراً  -  المساوة )

ولكن هو واحد الله واحد ولكن ابن كتشبية شكرا لتوضيح بصيرتى لانى كنت انظر بمنظور الظلام او الجهل كما قال الاستاذ twin شكرا للتوضيح مرة اخرى .........

بس انا عايز استفسر استفسار صغير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل حينما يكون معنى ابن بالمعانى السابقة 

1- التاكيد :- هل لما اكون انا مصرى ابن مصرى او راجل ابن راجل يبقى احنا واحد اه انا راجل زية بس مش واحديعنى انا ووالدى اثنين انا فاهم وجهه نظركم ده على سبيل المثال..........  سورررررى ..... 

2- الملازمة :- مثال ابن السبيل تفسير النسفى صحيح وما معنى الملازمة اى انى شئ والطريق شئ اخر ولكننا على نفس النهج ملازمين لبعض اه سورى .... مش انا فاهم وجهه نظركم على سبيل المثال انا اسف لعدم فهمى لوجهه نظركم ..الرد  ...لا ...الناسوت والاهوت مش واحد الاهوت بكل صفاته والناسوت بكل صفاته يعنى كل واحد على حدى يعنى اتنين ولا واحد يعنى يمتكل خاصيتين خاصيه الابن وخاصية الاب فى وقت واحد والاب له ملكوته والابن على الارض ولا الله كان على الارض معنى الناسوت الخاص به ام ماذا  .... احترتم وحيرتم الناس معكم 

3- الشئ ذاته معلناً او ظاهراً  :-
وهل بنات الافكار غير الافكار لا بل هى الافكار بل حينما تأتى فكرة الى انسان فيقول هذه بنات افكارى وا بعض الافكار لدى على حد علمى اذا لم يكن لها تفسير اخر عندكم ....... وعلى العموم سيبكم منها دع على سبيل المثال 

4 - المساوة :- 

وهل الناسوت مساوى للاهوت  ام ماذا .... اااااااه يعنى الناسوت امتزج بيه الاهوت وصارو  واحداً فاصبح الاهوت له كل صفاته والناسوت كل صفاته 

بس الخطأ الى وقع فيه الاغلبية ان الله ارسل ناسوته الى الارض ليحقق العدل للناس بمدئ الفداء وصار بلاهوته فى علاه ليحكم الكون وينظمه لان كما تعلمون ان الكون ليس بشر ولا جن فقط بل له مجرات وكواكب وفضاء وما وراء الفضاء الله اعلم فليس الله قاصر على تنظيم حياة البشر فقط بل ينظم كونه فيجب ان يكون فى علاه ام كان على الارض ينظم كل شئ وحينما صلب صعد نظم من علاه وان كان كل هذا هل الجسد الذى اطلق عليه الناسوت مساوى لقدرات الله الاهوتيه او الصفات الناسوتية مساوية للصفات الاهوتية اكيد لا يمكن انا مش فاهم فالى فاهم يفهمنى وبلاش امثله تانى لانى تعبت من الرد على امثله واهية تسندو  وتشبهوا بها وحينما لا تجدى نفعا تقولون على سبيل المثال


----------



## phantom (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

ومثال ابن الدائرة ان مثال جميل وما تستهونش بالمثال حتى لو كان بسيط ممكن يكون ذو اهمية بس انا هوضح حاجة مع انى مش قولت مش هرد على امثله تانى بس احترام منى رائيك هقولك.....  انا ابن مصر ومصر امى هل انا لما امشى فى الشارع يبقى انا مصر 

وحكاية انو على سبيل المثال يبقى لما نمثل بمثال منطبق بكل جوانبة يا منمثلش بحاجة احنا مش عارفنها لان الى بنمثل عليه ده ربنا والهنا يبقى منمثلش الله احنا بحاجة احنا مش عارفنها
 ومع احترامى لمحواتكم الطيبة للدفاع عن دينكم بس الغرض من المنتدى ده النقاش والحيادية 
ان كنا خطا قومونا وان كنا صواب اتبعونا .....لا للتعنت فى الرأى والتقليل من شأن الاخرين دون علم


----------



## Twin (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد منى ليكم*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ phantom*

*طبعاً بعيداً عن الأمثلة والتفسيرات والتطبيقات أتواصل معك سريعاً*


phantom قال:


> بس الخطأ الى وقع فيه الاغلبية ان الله ارسل ناسوته الى الارض


*لنا هنا وقفة !!!!!!!!!*
*من قال أن الله أرسل ناسوته ؟؟؟*
*أذكرها لنا*

*يا أخي هذا خطأ كبير ونحن لم ولن نقول أن الله أرسل ناسوته *
*فالناسوت وجد في ملئ الزمان متأنساً من عذراء*
[Q-BIBLE]وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، [/Q-BIBLE]​


phantom قال:


> ليحقق العدل للناس بمدئ الفداء​


​
*نقطة أخري خاطئة فهو أعطي الغلبة وفتح الطريق للعالم كله *
*فالسيد المسيح له كل المجد قد أوفي عدل الله فيه*​


phantom قال:


> وصار بلاهوته فى علاه ليحكم الكون وينظمه لان كما تعلمون ان الكون ليس بشر ولا جن فقط بل له مجرات وكواكب وفضاء وما وراء الفضاء الله اعلم فليس الله قاصر على تنظيم حياة البشر فقط بل ينظم كونه  فيجب ان يكون فى علاه ام كان على الارض ينظم كل شئ وحينما صلب صعد نظم من علاه


 
*وأين المشكلة يا أخي ؟*
*السيد المسيح له كل المجد قال ...*
[Q-BIBLE]وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]​


phantom قال:


> وان كان كل هذا هل الجسد الذى اطلق عليه الناسوت مساوى لقدرات الله الاهوتيه او الصفات الناسوتية مساوية للصفات الاهوتية اكيد لا



*بالتأكيد لا *
*فمن الا معقول أن تتساوي القدرات الإنسانية مع القدرات الإلهية*
*نحن نعلم هذا *
*ولكن هناك نقطة غاية في الأهمية وهي ....*
*أننا عندما نتحدث عن السيد المسيح له كل المجد لا نتحدث عنه كناسوت فقط أو كلاهوت فقط نحن نتحدث عن الله الظاهر في الجسد*
*فهمني*
*نتحدث عن الله الذي ظهر في الجسد متحداً بناسوت كامل كإنسان كامل*
*فظل الناسوت ذو صفاته الثبوتيه وظل الله بنفس الصفات الإلهية*
*وهذا لم يتغو علي ذاك *
*فالسيد المسيح كان *
*إنسان كامل ولاهوت كامل*
*أتحدا في رحم السيدة العذراء ولم ينفصلاً لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين*
*فالناسوت ظل ناسوت والاهوت ظل لاهوت ولكنهما متحدين*
*كأتحاد النار بالحديد*​


phantom قال:


> وبلاش امثله تانى لانى تعبت من الرد على امثله واهية تسندو وتشبهوا بها وحينما لا تجدى نفعا تقولون على سبيل المثال



*أخي بلاش كلمات ذو رنين*
*نحن عندما نشبة فهناك هدف وهو تقريب الصورة لعقلك*
*لأنك لا تؤمن بما نؤمن به ولا تملك ما نملك *

*عامة بلاش امثلة أنا معاك من غير أمثلة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## phantom (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

والاستاذ twin ده حكايته حكاية انا هرد على كلامك اما 




> طبعاً دة كلام متلخبط غير مفهوم
> 
> ولكني اعذرك لأنك تتكلم من خليفية مظلمة
> الله عندما أراد أن يفدي الإنسان الذي عصاه وتعدي وصياه
> ...



*سؤال يا استاذى العزيز؟؟؟؟؟ عقاب الخطية الموت وحينما اراد الله ان يكفر عن ادام ونسله  فصلب نفسه كما تقول   ليحقق العدل الالهى.............. هل مات الله  ؟؟وهل حينما الله اراد ان يعفو عن ادام فصلب نفسه ..(مع انه لم يكن هو الصلب لنفسه) ..ليفدى ادام فهذا ظلم لجميع الخلائق من بشر و  جن وغيرها حينما يخطئون يحاسبهم الله وعفا هو عن آدم فهذا لا يكون عدلا بل هو الظلم بعينه إلا اذا استغفر فغفر لهم ...ولم يصلب لاجلهم *
*وعلى هذا فإن مبدئ الفداء يكون ظلماً مبياً من الله لجميع خلقه(لانه اذا اخطا كل عبد لان يصلب ليكفر له خطيئتة ) وان كان الشيطان  كفر هل الله جاء على صورة جن ليكفر عن جميع الجن ويكون الله اربعه ( ناسوت- لاهوت - جنوت - الروح المقدسة )   وحشا لله عن ذلك وهذا يتنفى مع كمال الله 
ولكن حينما يستغفر العبد ربة ويتوب ويتوسل و يتضرع اليه فقد اعطى الله حقة وتقديرة (لان ما من احد منا بلا خطيئة)
فإن رأى الله ان هذا العبد تاب توبة نصوحة غفر له وإن راى انه لم يتب لم يغفر له والله اعلم (وان اراد غفر وان لم يرد لم يغفر) ولكن لن يظلم احد لانه الله   وهذا هو العدل وليس الفداء هو العدل *


----------



## phantom (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



> بالتأكيد لا
> فمن الا معقول أن تتساوي القدرات الإنسانية مع القدرات الإلهية
> نحن نعلم هذا
> ولكن هناك نقطة غاية في الأهمية وهي ....
> ...



*والله انت كل شوية تقولو حاجة واحد يقول حاجة والتانى يقول حاجة والثالث يقول حاجة وكلكم بتغلطوا بعض 
الاخ مارى روك قال ان يسوع انشق من الله كما ينشق النور من النور 
وقال (يوحنا 14: 9) و قال أنه الشخص الوحيد الذي جاء مباشرة من عند الله لعالمنا (يوحنا 13: 3)
يبقى الله مش اتحد معاه دا شخص جاى من عند الله يبقى لما نقول كلام يكون واحد عشان ما نفقدش مصداقيتنا 
اسال الله الهدايه لنا ولكم ​*


----------



## fredyyy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual *


*وأرجو أن لا تثير مداخلتي أي شكوك من أي طرف فأنا مسيحي ومسلم بحكم ظروفي أؤمن بالرسالات جميعها .....*


*ما معنى هذا الكلام نرجو التوضيح*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual*
*فيش شي اسمه بكل الرسالات السماوية او الكتب السماوية هذا فكر خطاء*
*اله واحد له رسالة واحدة وكتاب واحد ودين واحد وطريق واحد *
*اما ايمانك بكل ما ورد بالانجيل والقران بينهما تناقضات كثير كيف تفوق بين الايمان بينهم !!*


----------



## My Rock (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



phantom قال:


> *والله انت كل شوية تقولو حاجة واحد يقول حاجة والتانى يقول حاجة والثالث يقول حاجة وكلكم بتغلطوا بعض ​*
> *الاخ مارى روك قال ان يسوع انشق من الله كما ينشق النور من النور *
> *وقال (يوحنا 14: 9) و قال أنه الشخص الوحيد الذي جاء مباشرة من عند الله لعالمنا (يوحنا 13: 3)*
> *يبقى الله مش اتحد معاه دا شخص جاى من عند الله يبقى لما نقول كلام يكون واحد عشان ما نفقدش مصداقيتنا *
> ...


 
عيب عليك انك تنزل الى هذا المستوى و تكذب
انا لم اقل انه انسق, بل انبثق
هل تعرف الفرق بين المسطلحين؟ لا اعتقد
اما كلامك عن الأتحاد فهذه النقطة يجيبها الكتاب المقدس

كولوسي الأصحاح 2 العدد 9 

[Q-BIBLE] 
فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

تبقى فلسفتك المحمدية تحتفظ بها لنفسك او تروح تصرفها في اي موقع اسلامي

هل يوجد عندك دليل للنقاش ام هو كلام و بس؟


----------



## usher2906 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*يا اخي ماي روك اعطي العضو حرية الكلام لا تحرمه حق الكلام 
اما المسيح عيسى بن مرلايم رسول الله لكن اخي قال عيسى عليه السلام يأتي من بعدي اسمه احمد لكن كتابكم محرف واليهود هم السبب علموا ان محمد كما قالوا لهم سيأتي ارادوا ان يقتلوه لكن هيهات يا اخي من حرر العبيد الاسلام الاسلام دين حق لكن يا اخي لا اكراه في الدين *


----------



## fredyyy (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*usher2906*
*... واليهود هم السبب علموا ...*

*لو اليهود هم الذين حرَّفوا الكتاب المقدس لكانوا حذفوا آيات صلب المسيح التي ُتدينهم *

*لا توجد نبوة تقول أن أحد سيأتي بعد المسيح لأن المسيح قال قد ُأكمل *

*أي العمل قد تم وكلام الله وصل كاملاً الى كل إنسان *

*ولا حاجة لعمل أو كلام بعد ما أعلنه المسيح لنا*

*المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للوصول الى الله*


----------



## phantom (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

شكرا الى كل اخواتى فى الاسلام الذين شاركوا برايهم لكن هناك تعقيب هم لا يؤمنون بما نؤمن به فكلموهم من منطقهم


----------



## Spiritual (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

:fun_oops: يبدو أخوتي أن هناك خطأ ما فلقد شاركت في هذا الصدد ثلاثة مرات واختفت مشاركاتي كلها ، هل كان هذا بتدخل إشارفي وإن كان كذلك هي يمكن ذكر الاسباب وأنا لم أسئ أدب الحوار في أي مرة ،، فأرجو التكرم بالافادة وشكراَ


----------



## My Rock (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



usher2906 قال:


> *يا اخي ماي روك اعطي العضو حرية الكلام لا تحرمه حق الكلام *
> *اما المسيح عيسى بن مرلايم رسول الله لكن اخي قال عيسى عليه السلام يأتي من بعدي اسمه احمد لكن كتابكم محرف واليهود هم السبب علموا ان محمد كما قالوا لهم سيأتي ارادوا ان يقتلوه لكن هيهات يا اخي من حرر العبيد الاسلام الاسلام دين حق لكن يا اخي لا اكراه في الدين *


 
كفاك غيبوبة يا عزيزي
انت تردد كلام رضعته منذ طفولتك
لكن هل يوجد دليل؟ هل يوجد دليل واحد على تحريف كتابنا؟
اليس الأجدر بك ان تبحث عن ادلة بدل ان تكرر كلام في الهواء فقط؟

عيب عليك..

ننتظر منك دليل واحد في موضوع منفصل لنبين لك ان الله قوي و قادر ان يحفظ كلمته بعكس ما تزعمون من ضعف و عدم مبالاة لكلمته الحية..

منتظريك..


----------



## Spiritual (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

يا شباب في شي غلط شاركت ست مرات وكل مشاركاتي طارت ما بعرفش ليش !! مع إني ماكتبتش كلمة واحدة مسيئة لأي من الأطراف ،، الله يسامحكم:ranting:


----------



## رانا (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

الله واحد ومن يقول غير ذلك فليس الحق فيه لتعرف كيف ان المسيح هو ابن الله تعالى معى نتدرج بالفهم لو ارت معرفة حقيقة 

الانسان كائن واحد فهو جسد وروح وعقل 
كذلك الله فهو ذات مالى الكون وعقل غير محدود وروح غير محدود (يملاء الكون)طبيعه الله الغير محدود
فالانسان عندما نقول انه ذاهب الى مكان هل معنى ذلك ان قدمه هى التى تذهب فقط ام باقى الاعضاء تشارك العمل
وعندما نقول حافظ ابراهيم ابن النيل هل يعنىذلك ان النيل تزوج وانجب حافظ ولا تعن 
ان يحمل كل صفات ابن النيل مصر 
هكذا المسيح هو ابن الله اى الذى يحمل كل صفات الله لانه هو عقل الله الناطق 
فليس من المعقول ان نقول ان الله عقله لم يكن موجودفى فترة فالله حى بروحة ناطق بعقلة وكمان مش ممكن ان اللة يكون موجودبدون عقله 
كما ان الشمس بترسل شعاعها للارض بدون ان ينفصل هكذا المسيح ارسل للارض بدون انفصال عن الله


----------



## الحوت (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: الرد منى ليكم*



> بس الخطأ الى وقع فيه الاغلبية ان الله ارسل ناسوته الى الارض ليحقق العدل للناس بمدئ الفداء وصار بلاهوته فى علاه ليحكم الكون وينظمه لان كما تعلمون ان الكون ليس بشر ولا جن فقط بل له مجرات وكواكب وفضاء وما وراء الفضاء الله اعلم فليس الله قاصر على تنظيم حياة البشر فقط بل ينظم كونه فيجب ان يكون فى علاه ام كان على الارض ينظم كل شئ وحينما صلب صعد نظم من علاه وان كان كل هذا هل الجسد الذى اطلق عليه الناسوت مساوى لقدرات الله الاهوتيه او الصفات الناسوتية مساوية للصفات الاهوتية اكيد لا يمكن انا مش فاهم فالى فاهم يفهمنى وبلاش امثله تانى لانى تعبت من الرد على امثله واهية تسندو  وتشبهوا بها وحينما لا تجدى نفعا تقولون على سبيل المثال


*
يا حضرة الزميل باختصار شديد الله اتخد ناسوت خلال تجسده من السيده العذراء ..

النقطة الثانيه الله لا يحده مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان سواء قبل التجسد او اثناء التجسد او بعد التجسد ..

الله موجود على الارض بهيئة انسان وايضا موجود في كل مكان ولا يخلو منه مكان ..

ما بك يا زميل الا تعرف ان الله غير محدود ولا يحده مكان ..

في الموت فهو لم يمت فالله لا يموت وانما الجسد الذي اخذه من السيدة العذراء هو الذي مات والمسيح حي لا يموت لانه غير قابل للموت ...

وحينما كان ينام الجسد الذي كان ينام بينما هو لا ينام ...

وحينما اكل وحينما شرب ... الخ

انشاء الله الصورة قربت توصل وفهمت :smile02*


----------



## Twin (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ phantom*


phantom قال:


> والاستاذ twin ده حكايته حكاية انا هرد على كلامك اما


*بلاش الكلام دة حكياته حكاية والحجات دية*
*عارف ترد رد*
*وفين ردك دة أصلاً*
*أنت سبت المشاركة كلها وجبت حته صغيرة علشان تسأل عليها*
*دة مش أسلوب*
*سبت كل ال أنا أتكلمت معاك فيه وأكنه مفيش*
*أسلوب أطفال *
*فين الردود فيييييين ؟؟؟؟*
*مافيش طبعاً*

*بس نقول أيه أسلوب واحد للكل *
*نكمل*​


phantom قال:


> *سؤال يا استاذى العزيز؟؟؟؟؟ عقاب الخطية الموت وحينما اراد الله ان يكفر عن ادام ونسله فصلب نفسه كما تقول ليحقق العدل الالهى..............*


*كلام أهبل*
*ملهوش معني *
*أنت شكلك مش فاهم بتقول أيه*​


phantom قال:


> *هل مات الله ؟؟*



*وهل الله يموت يا مسلم ؟*​


phantom قال:


> *وهل حينما الله اراد ان يعفو عن ادام فصلب نفسه ..*



*تاني !!!!*​


phantom قال:


> *(مع انه لم يكن هو الصلب لنفسه)*



*بتقول أيه ؟؟؟*
*ممكن توضح أنت عايز تقول أيه من الجملة الغريبة دية*​


phantom قال:


> * ..ليفدى ادام فهذا ظلم لجميع الخلائق من بشر و جن وغيرها *



*لا إله الا المسيح*
*أيه ال أنت بتقوله دة ؟*​


phantom قال:


> *حينما يخطئون يحاسبهم الله وعفا هو عن آدم فهذا لا يكون عدلا بل هو الظلم بعينه إلا اذا استغفر فغفر لهم ...ولم يصلب لاجلهم *



*يا رب أرحم*​


phantom قال:


> *وعلى هذا فإن مبدئ الفداء يكون ظلماً مبياً من الله لجميع خلقه(لانه اذا اخطا كل عبد لان يصلب ليكفر له خطيئتة ) وان كان الشيطان كفر هل الله جاء على صورة جن ليكفر عن جميع الجن ويكون الله اربعه ( ناسوت- لاهوت - جنوت - الروح المقدسة ) وحشا لله عن ذلك وهذا يتنفى مع كمال الله *



*أنت بتستهبل؟*
*أيه ال بتقوله دة *
*جنوت وجان وجنات وعمرو دياب*
*هههههههههههه*​


phantom قال:


> *ولكن حينما يستغفر العبد ربة ويتوب ويتوسل و يتضرع اليه فقد اعطى الله حقة وتقديرة (لان ما من احد منا بلا خطيئة)*
> *فإن رأى الله ان هذا العبد تاب توبة نصوحة غفر له وإن راى انه لم يتب لم يغفر له والله اعلم (وان اراد غفر وان لم يرد لم يغفر) ولكن لن يظلم احد لانه الله وهذا هو العدل وليس الفداء هو العدل *


 
*والله ما عارف أقول أيه *
*أصلي ما فهمتش لو حد فهم يقولي*
* شكلي أنا ال سكران*

*بس يا حبيبي ياريت تركز وتسأل سؤال واضح أصلي مش هستنتج ال أنت نفسك تقوله ومش عارف وقاعد تلخبط كدة وتقول لغرتمات*​ 

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخ **phantom*


phantom قال:


> *
> والله انت كل شوية تقولو حاجة واحد يقول حاجة والتانى يقول حاجة والثالث يقول حاجة وكلكم بتغلطوا بعض ​*
> *الاخ مارى روك قال ان يسوع انشق من الله كما ينشق النور من النور *
> *وقال (يوحنا 14: 9) و قال أنه الشخص الوحيد الذي جاء مباشرة من عند الله لعالمنا (يوحنا 13: 3)*
> ...


*الله الله *
*كمان ما طلعت بتركز في ال بيتقال !!!!*
*لا ركز يا حبيبي *

*بس بقولك عارف لو أنا شايف واحد بيحاول يفهم بس بيحاول*
*كنت هفهمك وهرد علي الكلمات الغريبة ال أنت بتقولها دية*
*بس أنا مش شايف كدة ممكن نظري يكون ضعيف*
*هههههههههههه*

*أنت عارف لو كنت بتحاول وقارنت بين المشاركات ال جيبها دية هتلقيهم بيتكلموا في سياق واحد ومش مختلفين*
*علشان أحنا إيماننا واحد وعقيدتنا راسخة *
*بس هنقول أيه أنت مش عايز تفهم ولا حتي بتحاول تفهم *
*أنت بتصتاد في المية العكرة علي أساس تبقي قدام نفسك أه بجاوب وبشارك بس يخسارة قدام نفسك بس أما قدام ال بيقرا هيكتشف جهلك بكل ما في المسيحية*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fredyyy (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة phantom *
*وعلى هذا فإن مبدئ الفداء يكون ظلماً مبياً من الله لجميع خلقه*

*معك حق فالذي لا يقف في صف الله هو ضد الله*

*وإذا كان مبدأ الفداء ظلماً مبيناً ... ذلك تعبير منك على رفضك للفداء *

*إذا كنت تريد حمل خطاياك على رأسك أمام عدالة الله فتقدم وإفعل ذلك *

**** (ولن يمنعك أحد) ****​
*لكن لا تنسى ما تقرأه الآن إن فرصة الفداء كانت أمامك وأنت رفضتها *


*فالدينونة من حقك *

*والهروب من العذاب الأبدي (لا يُجبر عليه أحد)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*(لانه اذا اخطا كل عبد لان يصلب ليكفر له خطيئتة) *

*الإيمان بفداء المسيح يغفر الخطايا مهما كانت عظيمة. ولا عذر للانسان لعدم إيمانه*

*الخلاص متاح للجميع والغفران مضمون وبالمجَّان*

*مرقس 16 :16 *
*مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ.* 

*وفي نفس الوقت ليس فرصة للتسيُّب *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وان كان الشيطان كفر هل الله جاء على صورة جن ليكفر عن جميع الجن ويكون الله اربعه ( ناسوت- لاهوت - جنوت - الروح المقدسة ) *

*لا تتهرب وتدخل في موضوعات أكبر من حجمك *

*ولا تدافع عن الشيطان إلا إذا كنت صديقه لأنه دِينَ في الصليب *

*فالفرصة لك وقد تفقدها الى الأبد إذا توانيت ولن يكون بجوارك أحد يوم الدينونة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وحشا لله عن ذلك وهذا يتنفى مع كمال الله *

*فعلاً حاشا له أن تضع كلماتك بحوار لفظ الله *

*كمال الله مطلق ولا ينتظر أحد ليقول له ماذا ينبغي أن يفعل *

*(بل إغتنم الفرصة المتاحة لك)*


*أهرب:s: أهرب:s: أهرب :s:*​ 
*من غضب الله بالمسيح *​ 
*فعنادك سيؤذيك*​ 
*:smi106:*​ 
*فأنت لا تستطيع تحمل غضب الله*​ 
*:17_1_34[1]:*​ 

*وَكَمَا وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ أَنْ يَمُوتُوا مَرَّةً ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الدَّيْنُونَةُ*​ 
*العبرانيين 9 : 27 *​


----------



## Spiritual (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أحبائي على الرغم من ملاحظتي في حذف لمداخلاتي في هذا الموضوع الأساسي لسبب قد يكون فنياً أو غير فني فمن المفروض أن أعيد جزء من داخلتي باختصار عسى أن أجد لديكم الرد على بعض أسألتي : فيا أخوتي أولاً أنا أحب المسيح حباً كبيراً ولله الحمد إنما ولعدم تفقهي في الجزئيات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس أطرح بعض التساؤلات:
أولها : من المعروف أنه يجب أن لا يكون أي تناقض في النصوص التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس والنص الواضح يجب أي نص آخر لو صدر عن حبيبنا المسيح عيسى عليه السلام: فقوله وبوضوح : لإبليس : اذهب يا شيطان فلقد كتب: للرب إلهك تسجد والله وحده تعبد "" لم يقل له لي أو لي ولأبي أو لنا بل قال الله وحده أي بمفرده.. وأعتقد أنها كافية للتعبير عن الوحدانية لله عز وجل.. الثاني : قوله : أنا لم آت لأنقض الشريعة أو الأنبياء بل لأكمل : فالحق أقول "" إلى أن تزول الأرض والسماء لن يزول حرف واحد أو نقطة واحدة من الشريعة حتى يتم كل شيء" أوليس ذلك كاف لللايمان بكل الرسالات السماوية؟؟ واعتبار أن الشريعة واحدة نزلت على آدم عليه السلام في رسالته وأكملت تباعاً من الرسل بما جاء في رسالاتهم؟؟ السؤال الثالث : توجب نصوص لم أستطع فهمها: أولها ثلاً حثه عيسى عليه السلام للناس بإكرام الاباء "أكرموا آباءكم" والآخر قوله لا تظنوا أني جئت لأرسي سلاماً بل سيفاً فإني جئت لأجعل اإنسان على خلاف مع أبيه والبنت مع أمها والكنة مع حماتها"" أعذروني أحبائي فأنا مسيحي "متعمد" وفي نفس الوقت أؤمن بالرسالات كلها ومن ضمنها رسالة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام .. أصلى كل الصلاوات لأن مفهومي للصلاة الصلة بين الانسان وربه أحب المسيح جداً وأحب كل الأنبياء والرسل ومن ضمنهم محمد عليه السلام.. أشكركم لسعة صدوركم وأطلب للجميع التوفيق


----------



## eman88 (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

مين عسى هذا احن اما عنا حدا اسمو عيسى عنا المسيح مش عيسى عيسى بس عندكوا مش عنا بس اسموش عيسى المسيح
السيد الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح


----------



## holy cross (2 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

و الله يا(MY ROCK)مارح يقتنعوا أنو ما في شخص بالوجود أسمه عيسى
ياشباب  تعوا نتناقش بصراحة : عندما أنزل الله الأنبياء و القديسين كان لهم أسمائهم التي ولدوا  حاملينها 
فإذا افترضنا أن القرآن أنزله الله ككتاب سماوي:beee: (كما يدعي البعض) فلماذا يقوم الله بتغيير أسماء أنبيائه و رسله 
ليس من المنطق في شيئ أن يفعل هذا فكان من البداية أنزلهم بالأسماء المزعومة الموجوده بالقرآن
علماً أن أسماء الرسل و القديسين في الإنجيل هيا ذاتها بالتورات لدى إخوتنا اليهود


----------



## Spiritual (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

المشكلة يا أحبائي في إشي غريب "" عنوان المشاركة ردا على عيسى من هو"" ولو واحد كتب المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بتهجمو عليه !!! عجايب برضه .. يا شباب في حاجة لازم تعرفوها "" أولاً بالنسبة للغة الارامية القديم" بتشبه اللغة الغربية كتير "" مثلاً لم يكن هناك أسماء منتشرة زي أسماءنا ،، بقول مثلا لما نقول يا إلهي "" ألوهيم شيلي " يعني إلله شلي : أي تبعي أي لي بالعربي يعني إلهي بالمختصر ولما نقول مثلا اسم زي عيسى منقول بالتسمية الارامية يشواع "" بالمعنى المفسر الحالي شيء أما يشواع فهو إسم منتشر حتى الآن هناك "" يعني شغلة التسمية مش شي كبير ،، تسمة تانية مثلاً "" إيش معنى إيل بالعبري أو الارامي؟؟ يعني الرب أو الله"" لما نقول عزيرا... إيل يعني عندنا عزرائل يعني "مساعد الله "" وعلى شكلها بنحلل جبرا وإسرا وإسيراف"" منقول جبرائيل إسرافيل وغيرها من أسماء الملايكة وهدول مسمين قبل رسالة يسوع من زمان .. يعني قبل ما تهبوا عالواحد إعرفوا الله يهديكم حبايبي:smil12:


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*يا عزيزي اسم عيسى ما معناه؟؟ سؤال يحتاج اجابة*

*اما اسم يسوع من Ἰησοῦς ايسوس ومعناه "يهوه يخلص" وعندما تتعامل مع المسيحي بقسم المسيحيات استعمل اسم يسوع مش عيسى *​


----------



## fredyyy (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual*

*ولماذا تريد أن تستخدم ألفاظ غير موجوة في الكتاب المقدس *

*قاعدة عامة :*

*الإلتزام بالنصوص الكتابية يبعدك عن الخطأ*


----------



## Spiritual (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أخوتي الأحبية ،، ما أردت هنا التفريق اللغوي فقط بين المعاني والأسماء فهناك قرية سورية إسمها معلولا لا يزال مواطنيها يتحدثون باللغة الآرامية القديمة أي بنفس اللغة التي كان يتحدث فيها المسيح يسوع"" وكما بينت لكم أن اللغة خليط بين اللغتين العبرية والعربية من أصل كنعاني "" والعربي لو دقق كثيراً في مفرداتها لما وجد فيها اختلافاً كبيراً عن لغتنا"" وبالتعريف " الله " إلوهيم " ها لإيل "الاله أو الله" ها تعني ال"" هو "" أي هو مما يعني الله" ها شيم أي الإسم برضة الله ، والقول مثلاً عِمَّانو إيل """ عم هي مع "" آنو"" نحن إيل إله "" والجملة بحد ذاتها تحمل القول "الله معنا """ فلما تريد الاجتماع بأي إنسان تقول له الله معنا "" وهي مقولة لغوية غير تفسيرية كما أوردت لو قلت مثلاً عمِّي سيفير خداش أي لدي كتاب أو يش لي سيفر خداش معي كتاب جديد والقولان مختلفان ،، الل قصدته يا شباب أن استخدام الألفاظ الانجيلية وارد وليس عليه أي لبس فيسوع " أو ياشوّاع أو المسيح يقابلها باللغة الانجليزية Jesus" فهل في هذا خروج عن النصوص " أم أنها ترجمة مباشرة للكلمة؟؟ ولو بحثتم عن "ماذا كان يطلق على المسيح في عصره من الناس "غير المعاني الأخرى كالمعلم مثلاً" هل تعرفون الاجابة؟؟ فأقول لكي يا آنا العزيزة إنتي صح مش مختلف على المعنى بحسب مفسريه ولعزيزتي فريدي برضه صح لو استخدمنا المسيح مثلاً في التسمية ومافيش أي مشكلة ،، المهم هو تنوروني وتجاوبوا على السءال الأساس "" ومع إني عشت في المسيحية فترة طويلة من حياتي ولا أزال بس كتير وكتير جداً من علماءنا واللي عشت معهم في أمريكا مابيقولوش إن المسيح الله بيقولوا ابن الله وروح الله في مريم وإنجيل مرقس في الوصية العظمى" أولى الوصايا جميعاً: اسمع يا إسرائيل: الرب إلهنا رب واحد، فأحب الرب إلهك بكل قلبك" وما قلوش الرب إلهكم أو إلهي بل قال إلهنا وجمع نفسه في هذه الكلمة"" صح والا لأ؟؟ وقوله للشيطان " لقد كتب : للرب إلهك تسجد والله وحده تعبد"" ماقالش برضه لي ولأبي تبعبد لذلك هناك الملايين من الأمريكان يتبعون ما أنزل إليهم من المسيح يسوع ولم أجد منهم من يقول هو الله .. معلش أعذروني فهي حقيقة وتستطيعون التأكد منها مع احترامي للجميع:smi411:


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> المشكلة يا أحبائي في إشي غريب "" عنوان المشاركة ردا على عيسى من هو"" ولو واحد كتب المسيح عيسى عليه السلام بتهجمو عليه !!! عجايب برضه .. يا شباب في حاجة لازم تعرفوها "" أولاً بالنسبة للغة الارامية القديم" بتشبه اللغة الغربية كتير "" مثلاً لم يكن هناك أسماء منتشرة زي أسماءنا ،، بقول مثلا لما نقول يا إلهي "" ألوهيم شيلي " يعني إلله شلي : أي تبعي أي لي بالعربي يعني إلهي بالمختصر ولما نقول مثلا اسم زي عيسى منقول بالتسمية الارامية يشواع "" بالمعنى المفسر الحالي شيء أما يشواع فهو إسم منتشر حتى الآن هناك "" يعني شغلة التسمية مش شي كبير ،، تسمة تانية مثلاً "" إيش معنى إيل بالعبري أو الارامي؟؟ يعني الرب أو الله"" لما نقول عزيرا... إيل يعني عندنا عزرائل يعني "مساعد الله "" وعلى شكلها بنحلل جبرا وإسرا وإسيراف"" منقول جبرائيل إسرافيل وغيرها من أسماء الملايكة وهدول مسمين قبل رسالة يسوع من زمان .. يعني قبل ما تهبوا عالواحد إعرفوا الله يهديكم حبايبي:smil12:


 
عنوان الموضوع كتبه المسلم و نحن لم نغير عنوان الموضوع للمصداقية بالرغم من ان الأسم لا يمت للعقيدة المسيحية بشئ
فالعنوان الذي تعترض عليه هو عنوان اخيك المسلم..


----------



## My Rock (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*




Spiritual قال:


> يا شباب أن استخدام الألفاظ الانجيلية وارد وليس عليه أي لبس فيسوع " أو ياشوّاع أو المسيح يقابلها باللغة الانجليزية Jesus" فهل في هذا خروج عن النصوص " أم أنها ترجمة مباشرة للكلمة؟؟




طبعا لا, كلمة Jesus هي ليست ترجمة ابدا
كلمة Jesus بالانجليزي صدرت عن نقلها عن الأصل اليونان Ίησους الذي تلفظ _Iēsous _لاحظ التقارب الكبير في التهجي للكلمة
فهي كلمة جديد ادخلت للأنجليزية عن اليونانية




> ومع إني عشت في المسيحية فترة طويلة من حياتي ولا أزال






ما فهمناك, ساعة تقول مسلم و ساعة تقول مسيحي
ما ترسالك على حل؟




> بس كتير وكتير جداً من علماءنا واللي عشت معهم في أمريكا مابيقولوش إن المسيح الله بيقولوا ابن الله وروح الله في مريم وإنجيل مرقس في الوصية العظمى" أولى الوصايا جميعاً: اسمع يا إسرائيل: الرب إلهنا رب واحد، فأحب الرب إلهك بكل قلبك" وما قلوش الرب إلهكم أو إلهي بل قال إلهنا وجمع نفسه في هذه الكلمة"" صح والا لأ؟؟


 
هل يوجد مسيحي يقول ان المسيح ليس الله؟
كلمة ابن الله اشارة الى اقنوم الكلمة يا عزيزي و ليس تجريد المسيح من الوهيته, فلا يوجد اي عامل, اتحداك ان تأتي بأي عامل مسيحي يقول ان المسيح ليس الله, بالعكس الكل يشهد ان المسيح هو الله
اما وصية المسيح في مرقس فلماذا لم تقرأ الأعداد كاملة؟

[Q-BIBLE] 
Mar 12:28 فَجَاءَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَسَمِعَهُمْ يَتَحَاوَرُونَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَنَّهُ أَجَابَهُمْ حَسَناً سَأَلَهُ: «أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ أَوَّلُ الْكُلِّ؟» 
Mar 12:29 فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. ​
*Mar 12:30​*وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى. 
Mar 12:31 وَثَانِيَةٌ مِثْلُهَا هِيَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ. لَيْسَ وَصِيَّةٌ أُخْرَى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هَاتَيْنِ». 
Mar 12:32 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْكَاتِبُ: «جَيِّداً يَا مُعَلِّمُ. بِالْحَقِّ قُلْتَ لأَنَّهُ اللَّهُ وَاحِدٌ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ سِوَاهُ. 
Mar 12:33 وَمَحَبَّتُهُ مِنْ كُلِّ الْقَلْبِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْفَهْمِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ النَّفْسِ وَمِنْ كُلِّ الْقُدْرَةِ وَمَحَبَّةُ الْقَرِيبِ كَالنَّفْسِ هِيَ أَفْضَلُ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمُحْرَقَاتِ وَالذَّبَائِحِ». 
Mar 12:34 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْلٍ قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيداً عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ! 
[/Q-BIBLE]

المسيح هنا يقتبس ما قيل في العهد القديم
المسيح يقتبس بالحرف الواحد ما ذكر في سفر التثنية

تثنية الأصحاح 6 العدد 5 
[Q-BIBLE] 
فَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُوَّتِكَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

فالمسيح لم يأتي بوصية جديدة, بل اقتبس من العهد القديمة و الوصية التي اعطاها هو قبلا

​​​​​


> وقوله للشيطان " لقد كتب : للرب إلهك تسجد والله وحده تعبد"" ماقالش برضه لي ولأبي تبعبد لذلك هناك الملايين من الأمريكان يتبعون ما أنزل إليهم من المسيح يسوع ولم أجد منهم من يقول هو الله .. معلش أعذروني فهي حقيقة وتستطيعون التأكد منها مع احترامي للجميع:smi411:


 
ما قاله للشيطان كان ايضا اقتباسا من العهد القديم
متى الأصحاح 4 العدد 10 
[Q-BIBLE]حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». [/Q-BIBLE]

لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ
لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ
لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ

المسيح يقتبس ماهو مكتوب
فهل حاولت اصلا ان تكتشف مكان الأقتباس؟

حساعدك و حاغششك
الخروج الأصحاح 20 العدد 5 
[Q-BIBLE]لا تَسْجُدْ لَهُنَّ وَلا تَعْبُدْهُنَّ لانِّي انَا الرَّبَّ الَهَكَ الَهٌ غَيُورٌ افْتَقِدُ ذُنُوبَ الابَاءِ فِي الابْنَاءِ فِي الْجِيلِ الثَّالِثِ وَالرَّابِعِ مِنْ مُبْغِضِيَّ [/Q-BIBLE]

الخروج الأصحاح 34 العدد 14 
[Q-BIBLE] 
فَانَّكَ لا تَسْجُدُ لالَهٍ اخَرَ لانَّ الرَّبَّ اسْمُهُ غَيُورٌ. الَهٌ غَيُورٌ هُوَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
إرميا الأصحاح 25 العدد 6 
[Q-BIBLE]وَلاَ تَسْلُكُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِتَعْبُدُوهَا وَتَسْجُدُوا لَهَا وَلاَ تَغِيظُونِي بِعَمَلِ أَيْدِيكُمْ فَلاَ أُسِيءَ إِلَيْكُمْ. [/Q-BIBLE]

الرب ينورك طريقك...


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual *
*الل قصدته يا شباب أن استخدام الألفاظ الانجيلية وارد وليس عليه أي لبس فيسوع " أو ياشوّاع أو المسيح يقابلها باللغة الانجليزية Jesus" فهل في هذا خروج عن النصوص " أم أنها ترجمة مباشرة للكلمة؟؟*

*عندما تتكلم أو تكتب بالعربية اللفظ المناسب ( الرب يسوع المسيح ) *

*الرب ........ لأنه السيد الوحيد الذي يُسجد له*

*متى 2 : 2 *
*قَائِلِينَ أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ *


*يسوع ...... لأنه يُخلص شعبه من خطاياهم صفته الإنسانيه كالذبيحة*

*متى 1 : 21 *
*فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ. *

*المسيح ..... الممسوح من الله ( المفرز من الله ) الملك الأعظم على الكل*


*اللاويين 4 : 16 *
*وَيُدْخِلُ الْكَاهِنُ الْمَمْسُوحُ مِنْ دَمِ الثَّوْرِ الَى خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. *

*العبرانيين 9 : 12 *
*وَلَيْسَ بِدَمِ تُيُوسٍ وَعُجُولٍ، بَلْ بِدَمِ نَفْسِهِ، دَخَلَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً إِلَى الأَقْدَاسِ، فَوَجَدَ فِدَاءً أَبَدِيّاً. *

*تيموثاوس الأولى 6 : 15 *
*الَّذِي سَيُبَيِّنُهُ فِي أَوْقَاتِهِ الْمُبَارَكُ الْعَزِيزُ الْوَحِيدُ، مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ولعزيزتي فريدي برضه صح لو استخدمنا المسيح مثلاً في التسمية *

*أنا أخ ولست ُأخت *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*علماءنا ....في أمريكا ....هناك الملايين من الأمريكان *

*لا تستقي الحق من الناس (علماءنا & الأمريكان )*

*بل إستقيه من فم الله مباشةً ( الكتاب المقدس )*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وما قلوش الرب إلهكم أو إلهي بل قال إلهنا وجمع نفسه في هذه الكلمة"" صح والا لأ؟؟*

*المسيح هنا يتكلم بناسوته وليس بلاهوته*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وقوله للشيطان " لقد كتب : للرب إلهك تسجد والله وحده تعبد"" ماقالش برضه لي ولأبي تعبد*

*المسيح هنا يذكر نص الآية .... وهو لا يُجبر أو يطلب من أحد السجود *

*لكن من قابلوه عرفوا أنه الله فسجدوا له*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*عزيزي / Spiritual *

*يُعوذك شئ واحد إذهب بع كل ما لك وتعالى إتبع المسيح *

*فتحصل على الغفران بفداء **المسيح *
*والحياة الأبدية*​


----------



## Spiritual (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

معلش يا أختي أو أخي May Rock أنه شيء محير عن كوني مسيحي ومسلم ، الموضوع إني مولود من أم مسيحية وأب مسلم وإسمي على إسم أبوي "مسلم" ،، أبوي مات وانا صغير وربتني أمي على الديانة المسيحية "" ولما إجيت أتجوز معرفتش أتجوز مسيحية عشان كلهم رفضوا إلا لو غيرت إسمي وإسم جدودي وبالطبع كان شيء صعب،، اتجوزت مسلمة وبنفس الوقت درست الاسلام من كل جوانبه وعملت مقارنة شاملة ،، لقيت نفسي ضمن دائرة واحدة اكتشفت فيها إن الديانات كلها ما هي إلا ديانة واحدة نزلت على آدم عليه السلام وتنوقلت من رسول إلى آخر وكل واحد أكمل ما أنزل على من قبله،، وبالطبع اجتمعت مع كثير من علماء الرسالتين وخصوصاً في كنيسة سينت بيويس في شيكاجو وسألت العلماء اللي أكدولي أن اعتقادهم بأن المسيح في الأساس روح من الله في مريم"" قلتلهم نفس الحكي موجود في القرآن"" قالوا إنه طالما روح من الله يعني جزء من الله ،، قلتلهم نفس الإشي في الاسلام والاسلام قال "إني جاعل لكم في الأرض خليفة" آدم وولاده كلهم خليفة الله في الأرض "" ولا يمكن أن يكون خليفة من غير ما يكونوا مميزين عن الخلق"" ولهذا لما منقول في الصلاة "أبانا الذي في السماوات" مش الأب البيولوجي فمش غلط.. سألتهم طب كيف منقول المسيح هو الله ولو كان الله وين كان لما ربنا خلق الدنيا قبل ملايين السنين؟؟ ويعني معقول إنه فكرة يكون عنده ولد إجت من ألفي سنة بس؟؟ قالولي لأ بس عشان الله أراد أن يرسل شيء أعظم من الانسان ليخلص الناس من خطاياهم فأرسل المسيح ،، قلتبهم طب وآدم عليه السلام مش كان من خلق الله ونفخ الله روحه فيه يعني ممكن نقول عن آدم إبن الله أو الله ؟؟ وبالطبع كانت مناقشات كتيرة عرفت منهم إنهم بيؤمنوا بأن الله الرب هو الأساس وإن الروح بالتعبير جزء من الله في المسيح وبالتعبير إبنه،، بس لما وصلت الدرجة إنه نقول المسيح هو الله نفسه "" وقعت في حيرة مرة تانية ،، فأنا بحب المسيح كتير جداً ومش عايز لأي إنسان يعطيه صفة أكبر من اللي كان عايزها هو نفسه ومن كتر حبي فيه دافعت عنه في كل المحافل بكل استطاعتي،، ولما قاللي " آمين بالأنبياء والكتب والرسل من أول ما أنشأت الأرض حتى أن تزول قلت طيب خليني اشوف رسالة محمد عليه السلام اطلعت عليها ،، لقيت إن اللي فيها بيدعو للخير والفضيلة وفيها الكثير مما جاء في الانجيل فطبعاً اقتنعت بفكرتي الأساسية وهي أن الدين واحد وشرط الايمان هو الايمان بكل الرسالات وهاي قصتي ومعلش بالنسبة لألوهية المسيح أنا احتكيت بكتير جدا من الناس وها رأي واحد صاحبي من أوهايو في الموضوع"Dad always said that “it is a great mystery “about Jesus and all God asks for us is to  "Believe. "  God breathed His spirit into Mary, the woman He chose to give birth to Jesus. So technically, Jesus is the son of God, not the God, but born by the Virgin Mary. "" يعني المسألة مش أنا بس لكن يوجد ناس كتيرة بتؤمن أن المسيح ابن الله "غير بيولوجي" بالطبع كونه روح الله ومعلش أعذروني عشان في أشاء ماكنتش فاهمها بس زي مانتي عارفه يا أختيMy Rock حتى لو المسيح زي ماقلتي قالنا كتب "" قال لله وحده تعبد" يعن أكد الموضوع وأكد وحدانية الله وماقالش هو نفسة للشيطان كلام يفيد أن يا شيطان كتب ،، وأنا أقول لك "" صح؟؟ معلش ماتزعلوش مني فأنا بحبكم ..:new5:


----------



## انت الفادي (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> معلش يا أختي أو أخي May Rock أنه شيء محير عن كوني مسيحي ومسلم ، الموضوع إني مولود من أم مسيحية وأب مسلم وإسمي على إسم أبوي "مسلم" ،، أبوي مات وانا صغير وربتني أمي على الديانة المسيحية "" ولما إجيت أتجوز معرفتش أتجوز مسيحية عشان كلهم رفضوا إلا لو غيرت إسمي وإسم جدودي وبالطبع كان شيء صعب،، اتجوزت مسلمة وبنفس الوقت درست الاسلام من كل جوانبه وعملت مقارنة شاملة ،، لقيت نفسي ضمن دائرة واحدة اكتشفت فيها إن الديانات كلها ما هي إلا ديانة واحدة نزلت على آدم عليه السلام وتنوقلت من رسول إلى آخر وكل واحد أكمل ما أنزل على من قبله،، وبالطبع اجتمعت مع كثير من علماء الرسالتين وخصوصاً في كنيسة سينت بيويس في شيكاجو وسألت العلماء اللي أكدولي أن اعتقادهم بأن المسيح في الأساس روح من الله في مريم"" قلتلهم نفس الحكي موجود في القرآن"" قالوا إنه طالما روح من الله يعني جزء من الله ،، قلتلهم نفس الإشي في الاسلام والاسلام قال "إني جاعل لكم في الأرض خليفة" آدم وولاده كلهم خليفة الله في الأرض "" ولا يمكن أن يكون خليفة من غير ما يكونوا مميزين عن الخلق"" ولهذا لما منقول في الصلاة "أبانا الذي في السماوات" مش الأب البيولوجي فمش غلط.. سألتهم طب كيف منقول المسيح هو الله ولو كان الله وين كان لما ربنا خلق الدنيا قبل ملايين السنين؟؟ ويعني معقول إنه فكرة يكون عنده ولد إجت من ألفي سنة بس؟؟ قالولي لأ بس عشان الله أراد أن يرسل شيء أعظم من الانسان ليخلص الناس من خطاياهم فأرسل المسيح ،، قلتبهم طب وآدم عليه السلام مش كان من خلق الله ونفخ الله روحه فيه يعني ممكن نقول عن آدم إبن الله أو الله ؟؟ وبالطبع كانت مناقشات كتيرة عرفت منهم إنهم بيؤمنوا بأن الله الرب هو الأساس وإن الروح بالتعبير جزء من الله في المسيح وبالتعبير إبنه،، بس لما وصلت الدرجة إنه نقول المسيح هو الله نفسه "" وقعت في حيرة مرة تانية ،، فأنا بحب المسيح كتير جداً ومش عايز لأي إنسان يعطيه صفة أكبر من اللي كان عايزها هو نفسه ومن كتر حبي فيه دافعت عنه في كل المحافل بكل استطاعتي،، ولما قاللي " آمين بالأنبياء والكتب والرسل من أول ما أنشأت الأرض حتى أن تزول قلت طيب خليني اشوف رسالة محمد عليه السلام اطلعت عليها ،، لقيت إن اللي فيها بيدعو للخير والفضيلة وفيها الكثير مما جاء في الانجيل فطبعاً اقتنعت بفكرتي الأساسية وهي أن الدين واحد وشرط الايمان هو الايمان بكل الرسالات وهاي قصتي ومعلش بالنسبة لألوهية المسيح أنا احتكيت بكتير جدا من الناس وها رأي واحد صاحبي من أوهايو في الموضوع"Dad always said that “it is a great mystery “about Jesus and all God asks for us is to  "Believe. "  God breathed His spirit into Mary, the woman He chose to give birth to Jesus. So technically, Jesus is the son of God, not the God, but born by the Virgin Mary. "" يعني المسألة مش أنا بس لكن يوجد ناس كتيرة بتؤمن أن المسيح ابن الله "غير بيولوجي" بالطبع كونه روح الله ومعلش أعذروني عشان في أشاء ماكنتش فاهمها بس زي مانتي عارفه يا أختيMy Rock حتى لو المسيح زي ماقلتي قالنا كتب "" قال لله وحده تعبد" يعن أكد الموضوع وأكد وحدانية الله وماقالش هو نفسة للشيطان كلام يفيد أن يا شيطان كتب ،، وأنا أقول لك "" صح؟؟ معلش ماتزعلوش مني فأنا بحبكم ..:new5:



عزيزي سبريتوال..

لا اريد ان اشكك في شخصك و لكن قصتك تعاني العديد من التناقضات..
فأنت تقول اولا انك تربيت تربية مسيحية(لموت ابيك في صغرك).. و لكنك تجادل علماء المسيحيين و تلقي الاسألة بخلفية اسلامية (و هذا واضح من طريقة نقاشك) و تعطيهم ايضا بعض المعلومات عن ما يقوله القرأن...
ثم بدأت انت في الدخول في حيرة و بدأت بقرأة القرأن و التعمق اكثر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

عزرا عزيزي و لكنك ستكون اول انسان يبدأ الشئ من نهايته.. 

و لكن دعني اعطيك فكرة و يجب ان تضعها في اعتبارك... هؤلاء العلماء الذين تتحدث انت عنهم ربما يكونوا علماء مسلمين عاملين نفسهم مسيحيين او اي شئ اخر غير انهم مسيحيين.. 
و معلومة مهمة جدا... عدد كبير جدا جدا من الموجودين في المنتدي يعيشون في الخارج و من مختلف الطوائف المسيحية... فأنا اقول لك ان الارثذكس لا يقبلوا هذه الاقوال.. و الكاثوليك لا يقبلوا هذه الاقوال..و البروتستنت لا يقبلوا هذه الاقوال... فالسؤال هنا ما هي الطائفة الباقية عزيزي التي انت التجأت اليها لاستقاء معلوماتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

واخيرا اضافة صغيرة: اذا كنت فعلا في امريكا كما انت تقول و اردت ان تتزوج فتاة امريكية فلن يسألك احد عن اسمك و من اين جاء اسمك و لن يطالبك احد بتغيير اسمك... لانه اذا كان رفضهم للاسم لانه اسلامي فكان لهم بالاحري ان يطلبوا منك ان تغير دينك و ليس اسمك فقط.. هل انت معي ام لا عزيزي؟؟؟


----------



## Spiritual (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

وإلى أخي الحبيب فريدي ،، أنا آسف ،، أنت أخي،، أقول لك أن ما جئت به لعين الحقيقة بالنسبة للتفسيرات اللغوية فالمنطق أنه لا شيء قد ذكر صراحة في الانجيل عن المسيح ،، بالأسماء التي جاءت فأكثر الكلمات الواردة المعلم ويسوع بحسب الذي كتب أيضاً من متى ومرقس ويوحنا ولوقا أما الاسم الحقيقي ليسوع الذي كان يسمى به فلم يذكر صراحة في الكتاب المقدس يبقىالسؤال قائما..أما قولك أن من قابله عرف أنه الله فتعود على الناس أيضاً وليس ما قاله يسوع نفسه "" فالأمر الهام هنا هل هو الله ، جزء من الله" ابن الله" أم رسول الله؟؟ وما حكم من تعمد وصلى كما صلى المسيح وآمن به وبأقواله وآمن بالرسالات السماوية كما أمرنا وعمل الخير في الدنيا وابتعد ما أمكن عن المعصية وأحبه أكثر من أولاده وأهله وكل شيء في حياته؟؟؟ ما موقفه؟؟ على فكرة معلش أنا أول امبارح حلمت بحلم غريب فيه نور كثير وهاتف بيقوللي الله،، الله وبالطبع لم أستطع معرفة أي شيء ويبدو أنه من العقل الباطن من كثرة تعلقي بالله.. واشكرك يا فريدي على سعة صدرك معي .. أخوي:thnk0001:


----------



## Spiritual (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

معلش حلمك علي يا أخي الفاضل أنا في الوقت الحالي مش عايش في أمريكا عايش في دولة عربية من 4 سنين بس والحقيقة إني اتجوزت من زمان يعني قصة الاسلام معي من زمان ولما كنت في شيكاجو وبالظبط لما عمل ميل جبسون فيلمه الشهير آلام المسيح بالآرامية يعني كان عندي قاعدة إسلامية معقولة أتناقش بيها مع العلماء وبعدين مش معقول يكونوا علماء إسلام في الكنيسة والحقيقة إني اتجوزت في الأردن واضطريت أطلق وأنا في أمريكا لأسباب خارج إرادتي وعندي ولدين أمريكي وكندي الجنسية مش عارف أحكي معهم،، ولما إجيت أتجوز عند العرب برضه رفضوا عشان إسمي شو أسوي؟؟ مشكلتي إني اطلعت على الأديان من وجهة نظر محايدة يعني ما تعصبت لأي شيء وحاولت معالجة الأمور بالمنطق ،، ومش غلط،، واللي كنت بفكر فيه منطقي للغاية ،، يعني أنا شايف إن الناس نفسهم منقسمين إلى فئتين ،، يا بياخدوا الأمور كما هي وبيقبلوا كل شيئ بدون نقاش يعني زي المتل اللي بيقول "حط راسك بين الروس"" أو إني أفكر كما فكر ديكارت؟؟ ومتلي متايل صدقني وكتير ناس بيؤمنوا بالله وبكل الرسائل السماوية وبيقولوا يعني ربك بيرحم المهم ضروري أعرف أشياء قد تبدو للعيان أو الناس شيء بسيط ومفهوم بحسب ممارساتهم ،، فمشكلتي لا أؤمن بالمسلّمات وعندي أهم شيء في الدنيا العقل " والله" عرفوه بالعقل صح،، معلش ماتآخذنيش وربنا يقويك يا أخي


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual *
*وإلى أخي الحبيب فريدي ،، أنا آسف ،، أنت أخي،، أقول لك أن ما جئت به لعين الحقيقة بالنسبة للتفسيرات اللغوية فالمنطق أنه لا شيء قد ذكر صراحة في الانجيل عن المسيح ،، بالأسماء التي جاءت فأكثر الكلمات الواردة المعلم ويسوع بحسب الذي كتب أيضاً من متى ومرقس ويوحنا ولوقا *

*فليمون 1 : 25 *
*نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَ رُوحِكُمْ. آمِينَ. *

*بطرس الأولى 1 : 3 *
*مُبَارَكٌ اللهُ أَبُو رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي حَسَبَ رَحْمَتِهِ الْكَثِيرَةِ وَلَدَنَا ثَانِيَةً لِرَجَاءٍ حَيٍّ، بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أما الاسم الحقيقي ليسوع الذي كان يسمى به فلم يذكر صراحة في الكتاب المقدس *

*من أين أتيت بهذة المعلومة الخاطئة أنت لم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس جيداً*

*سؤال ... أنت هنا لتسأل عن الحق ... أم لتساند الأفكار الخاطئة ؟*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أما قولك أن من قابله عرف أنه الله فتعود على الناس أيضاً وليس ما قاله يسوع نفسه "" فالأمر الهام هنا هل هو الله *

*الرب يسوع المسيح ليس له إرغام على قول ما ُتريد أنت *

*وإعلم أن من تتكلم إليهم يعرفون ويثقون ويؤمنون ويُقرون وإختبروا أن المسيح هو الله*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*جزء من الله"*

*الله لا يتجزأ *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ابن الله" *

*نعم هو الله ,وهو ابن الله ,وهو ابن الانسان ( هذة أمور ُتفهم بخلفية مسيحية وليس متشككة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*أم رسول الله؟*

*بل هو الله نفسه متجسداً*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وما حكم من تعمد وصلى كما صلى المسيح وآمن به *

*كلامك لا يدل على أنك تؤمن به .... ولكنك عرفت عنه من مصادر مشوشة*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وبأقواله وآمن بالرسالات السماوية كما أمرنا *

*لم يأمر المسيح بالإيمان بشئ يُسمى الرسالات السماوية *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وابتعد ما أمكن عن المعصية *

*لا يُمكن لغير المسيحي الحقيقي الإبتعاد عن المعصية (لأن المسيح فقط هو الذي يُغير)*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وأحبه أكثر من أولاده وأهله وكل شيء في حياته؟؟؟ ما موقفه؟؟ *

*أن كنت تحبة حب حقيقي إقرأ الإنجيل لتعرف الحق وتثبت فيه بعدها يضمن لك الحياة الأبدية*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*على فكرة معلش أنا أول امبارح حلمت بحلم غريب فيه نور كثير وهاتف بيقوللي الله،، الله وبالطبع لم أستطع معرفة أي شيء *

*إسمع لما تقرأه الآن فوجودك في المنتدي ليس بالصدفة .... الله يدعوك فكن مطيعاً*

*فإن كان ما حلمت به نور كثير كما ذكرت فإنه المسيح الذي قال :*

*يوحنا 8 : 12 *
*ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ». *

*هو يدعوك*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ويبدو أنه من العقل الباطن من كثرة تعلقي بالله *

*جميل جداً أن تتعلق بالله ... لكن يجب أن تعرف الطريق الصحيح والحقيقي إليه*

*فليست كل الطرق تؤدي إليه*


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*تأمل في توقيعي في نهاية المشاركة 

وقل لي ماذا فهمت*


----------



## arfat (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*معلومات**مهمة**عن**إنجيل**المسيح**الصحيح*

*إن الإنجيل هو كتاب الله الموحى إلى المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام بواسطة **ملاكه **جبريل عليه السلام ، واختار عيسى اثني عشر تلميذا ليلقنهم ما يوحيه عليه جبريل من كلمات الله جل وعلا ، ولم يكن أيا منهم يدون ما يقوله نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام ما عدا برنابا رضي الله عنه فقد كان هو المكلف من قبل عيسى عليه السلام بالتدوين والكتابة حيث كتب كل ما يتعلق بسيرة المسيح عليه السلام ومعجزاته التي أتمها بإذن الله وحربه الشعواء على النفاق والمنافقين من أحبار اليهود وضلالهم وبعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء وتفرق طلابه بعده ومرور السنين الطوال على النصارى واندراس آثار النبوة وتغير معالم التوحيد واستبدال النصارى لها بالإشراك بالله حتى طالت أيدي النصارى كتاب الله الإنجيل فأخذوا بوضع أناجيل مكذوبة على الله وعلى نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام .*

*       ولقد كثرت الكتب التي سميت أناجيل مما اضطر الكنيسة المسيطرة آنذاك وهي الكنيسة الرومانية لجمعها وعقد مجامع لإختيار ما زعمت أنه صالحا والأمر بإحراق الباقي فأظهر الكنيسيون الأناجيل المزورة المكذوبة وأخفوا إنجيل عيسى الصحيح وهو ما يسمى بـ( إنجيل برنابا ) وكان حينها مخطوطا فعاد ذكره إلى الوجود في عام 1709 بعد أن زال التعصب الديني في أوروبا وفقدت الكنيسة السيطرة المطلقة التي كانت قد استحوذت عليها في القرون الوسطى وتناقلت الأيدي هذه المخطوطـة إلى أن قام نائب المطران ( لو نسدال راغ ) بترجمته إلى اللغة الإنجليزية في عام 1907 ومن هذه الترجمة قام المؤرخ ( خليل سعادة ) بترجمته إلى العربية وقام بنشره ( محمد رشيد رضا ) .*

*قصة اكتشاف مخطوط إنجيل برنابا رضي الله عنه*

*هذا المخطوط هو النسخة الوحيدة المعروفة الآن في العالم وهي النسخة الإيطالية وهي التي نقل عنها هذا الإنجيل العظيم .*

*يقول المستشرق الشهير سايل : أن مكتشف النسخة الإيطالية لإنجيل برنابا هو راهب لاتيني يسمى ( فرا مربنو ) ، ومن جملة ما قال : أن هذا الراهب عثر على رسائل لأحد القساوسة وفي عدادها رسالة تندد بالقديس  بولص ، وأن هذا القسيس أسند تنديده إلى إنجيل القديس برنابا ، فأصبح الراهب المشار إليه من ذلك الحين شديد الشغف بالعثور على هذا الإنجيل ، واتفق أنه أصبح حينا من الدهر مقربا من البابا (سكتس الخامس ) فحدث يوما أنهما دخلا معا مكتبة البابا فأخذ النوم هذا البابا ، فأحب الراهب مرينو أن يقتل الوقت بالمطالعة إلى أن يفيق البابا ، فكان الكتاب الأول الذي وضع يده عليه هو إنجيل القديس برنابا نفسه ، فكاد أن يطير فرحا من هذا الاكتشاف فخبأ هذا الإنجيل في أحد ردني ثوبه ، ولبث إلى أن استفاق البابا فاستأذنه بالإنصراف حاملا ذاك الكنز معه ، فلما خلا بنفسه طالعه بشوق عظيم فاعتنق على إثر ذلك الإسلام  اهـ .*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



arfat قال:


> *معلومات**مهمة**عن**إنجيل**المسيح**الصحيح*
> 
> *إن الإنجيل هو كتاب الله الموحى إلى المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام بواسطة **ملاكه **جبريل عليه السلام ، واختار عيسى اثني عشر تلميذا ليلقنهم ما يوحيه عليه جبريل من كلمات الله جل وعلا ، ولم يكن أيا منهم يدون ما يقوله نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام ما عدا برنابا رضي الله عنه فقد كان هو المكلف من قبل عيسى عليه السلام بالتدوين والكتابة حيث كتب كل ما يتعلق بسيرة المسيح عليه السلام ومعجزاته التي أتمها بإذن الله وحربه الشعواء على النفاق والمنافقين من أحبار اليهود وضلالهم وبعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء وتفرق طلابه بعده ومرور السنين الطوال على النصارى واندراس آثار النبوة وتغير معالم التوحيد واستبدال النصارى لها بالإشراك بالله حتى طالت أيدي النصارى كتاب الله الإنجيل فأخذوا بوضع أناجيل مكذوبة على الله وعلى نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام .*
> 
> ...


 

*انت ايش تقول انت اهبل *
*عندك ادلة من مراجع مسيحية على ما تقول؟؟*
*كل كلامك منقول ومرسل*
*ارميه بالزبالة*​


----------



## arfat (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

مش حرد عليك بس انا متاكد من الي بحكيه بس ما سبيتك حتى تسبني عيب عليك تشتم الناس


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



> * ولم يكن أيا منهم يدون ما يقوله نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام ما عدا برنابا رضي الله عنه فقد كان هو المكلف من قبل عيسى عليه السلام بالتدوين والكتابة حيث كتب كل ما يتعلق بسيرة المسيح عليه السلام ومعجزاته التي أتمها بإذن الله وحربه الشعواء على النفاق والمنافقين من أحبار اليهود وضلالهم وبعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء *


 
*هو برنابا شاف المسيح اصلا  :smil13:*

*مش عارف الناس تكذب وتصدق كذبتها  :a82:*​


----------



## fredyyy (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*arfat*

*ليس من حقك أن تضع معلومات خاطئة *

*كيف تريد أن تقود الآخرين وأنت لا تملك معلومات صحيحة*


----------



## انت الفادي (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



arfat قال:


> *معلومات**مهمة**عن**إنجيل**المسيح**الصحيح*
> 
> *إن الإنجيل هو كتاب الله الموحى إلى المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام بواسطة **ملاكه **جبريل عليه السلام ، واختار عيسى اثني عشر تلميذا ليلقنهم ما يوحيه عليه جبريل من كلمات الله جل وعلا ، ولم يكن أيا منهم يدون ما يقوله نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام ما عدا برنابا رضي الله عنه فقد كان هو المكلف من قبل عيسى عليه السلام بالتدوين والكتابة حيث كتب كل ما يتعلق بسيرة المسيح عليه السلام ومعجزاته التي أتمها بإذن الله وحربه الشعواء على النفاق والمنافقين من أحبار اليهود وضلالهم وبعد رفع عيسى عليه السلام إلى السماء وتفرق طلابه بعده ومرور السنين الطوال على النصارى واندراس آثار النبوة وتغير معالم التوحيد واستبدال النصارى لها بالإشراك بالله حتى طالت أيدي النصارى كتاب الله الإنجيل فأخذوا بوضع أناجيل مكذوبة على الله وعلى نبي الله عيسى عليه السلام .*
> 
> ...



عزيزي عرفات:
الاخطاء التي انت دخلت انت فيها في هذا المقال او هذا الاعتقاد عموما ساقوم بتوضيحها لك و بمنظور اسلامي ليس مسيحي:
اولا: انت تقول ان الانجيل اوحي لعيسي عن طريق جبريل.. و هذا خطاء لان القرأن يقول ان الله كان يكلم عيسي مباشرة دون جبريل.
ثانيا: قولك ان لم يدون الانجيل الا برنابا.. و هذا ايضا اعتقاد خاطئ لان قرأنك نفسه يمدح في الحواريين و يعترف لهم بالمصداقية و الامانة.. و العجيب ان قرأنك ذكر الانجيليين بأسمائهم الا برنابا لانه لم يكن انجيلي..
ثالثا: قولك ان بخروج اناجيل كاذبة و اجتماع الرومان لتشكيل او تكوين انجيل جديد و اقصائهم لانجيل برنابا.. فهنا انت وقعت في خطاء فادح... لان كات الكتاب المدعوا انجيل برنابا وقع في اخطاء تاريخية و جغرافية و سياسية و عقائدية خطيرة لا يقع فيها من عاصر عصر السيد المسيح و لا حتي العصر الذي يليه ب700 سنة علي الاقل.
رابعا: ادعائك بأن بعد تكوين الانجيل الجديد قاموا بأحراق الاناجيل الاخري هذا ادعاء خائب و منقول الفكرة من القرأن لانه هذا ما حدث مع القرأن حيث احرقت كل المصاحف و كل الاحرف...و لكن في المسيحية لا نحرق الكتب عزيزي..
فها انت وقعت في خطاء تاريخي كما وقع كاتب الكتاب المدعوا انجيل برنابا.

خامسا: الطريقة الدرامية التي وجد به هذا الكتاب المزعوم هي طريقة طفولية جدا و تظهر مدي سذاجة مؤلف القصة.

و اخيرا: مكتوب في كتاب برنابا الاخطاء التالية:
اولا ان الفرسان كانو يستابقون في ما بينهم بركوب الخيل و مبارزة الحربة (اللانسا )
و بالرجوع الي التاريخ نجد ان هذا النوع من الرياضة ظهر في عصر الفرسان في اوربا في العصور الوسطي و بالاخص بين نبلاء اسبانيا.. و هذه الرياضة لم تكن معروفة مسبقا... فمن اين جاء برنابا بهذه المعلومات ان لم يكن هو معاصرا لهذا الوقت؟؟؟
ثنايا: يقول برنابا ان المسيح الدجال سيظهر و الخنزير و يقوم الخنزير بنكاح محمد من دبره.. فيقوم محمد بالاستنجاد بالمسيح فيقول له انقذني انقذني.. فيئتي المسيح و يقتل الخنزير و ينقذ محمد.. فهل انت يا عزيزي تقبل مثل هذا الكلام علي رسولك؟؟؟
من ناحتي الشخصية فهذا شئ لا يسيئني انا لان محمد هو رسولك و هو من سينكح من الخنزير.. اصتفلوا منك له.


فعندما تحاول عزيزي ان تخترع قصة و تحاول ان تعطيها طابع الحقيقة فحاول ان تكون باحثا جيدا و تضع شواهد و ادلة قوية .. و ليس اكاذيب كما انت فعلت في هذا الموضوع... و من الملاحظ و هذا شئ انا متأكد منه.. انك تعرف ان هذه اكاذيب و لكنك تنقلها حتي تعطي لنفسك المبرر للبقاء في الاسلام... عزيزي.. ان تعاند فأنت لا تعاند فينا ..فهذه حياتك انت.. فلا تعاند في حياتك..


----------



## انت الفادي (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> معلش حلمك علي يا أخي الفاضل أنا في الوقت الحالي مش عايش في أمريكا عايش في دولة عربية من 4 سنين بس والحقيقة إني اتجوزت من زمان يعني قصة الاسلام معي من زمان ولما كنت في شيكاجو وبالظبط لما عمل ميل جبسون فيلمه الشهير آلام المسيح بالآرامية يعني كان عندي قاعدة إسلامية معقولة أتناقش بيها مع العلماء وبعدين مش معقول يكونوا علماء إسلام في الكنيسة والحقيقة إني اتجوزت في الأردن واضطريت أطلق وأنا في أمريكا لأسباب خارج إرادتي وعندي ولدين أمريكي وكندي الجنسية مش عارف أحكي معهم،، ولما إجيت أتجوز عند العرب برضه رفضوا عشان إسمي شو أسوي؟؟ مشكلتي إني اطلعت على الأديان من وجهة نظر محايدة يعني ما تعصبت لأي شيء وحاولت معالجة الأمور بالمنطق ،، ومش غلط،، واللي كنت بفكر فيه منطقي للغاية ،، يعني أنا شايف إن الناس نفسهم منقسمين إلى فئتين ،، يا بياخدوا الأمور كما هي وبيقبلوا كل شيئ بدون نقاش يعني زي المتل اللي بيقول "حط راسك بين الروس"" أو إني أفكر كما فكر ديكارت؟؟ ومتلي متايل صدقني وكتير ناس بيؤمنوا بالله وبكل الرسائل السماوية وبيقولوا يعني ربك بيرحم المهم ضروري أعرف أشياء قد تبدو للعيان أو الناس شيء بسيط ومفهوم بحسب ممارساتهم ،، فمشكلتي لا أؤمن بالمسلّمات وعندي أهم شيء في الدنيا العقل " والله" عرفوه بالعقل صح،، معلش ماتآخذنيش وربنا يقويك يا أخي



عزيزي... اعزرني عندما اقول لك لا تهمني حياتك الشخصية .. لاننا لا نناقش حياة بشر..او خصوصياتهم هنا.
و لكن عزيزي صدقني كل ما تعطي مبررات كلما تزيد انت الامر تعقيدا و بطرح العديد من التساؤلات حول شخصك..فانت ترك امريكا و عشت في دولة عربية.. و ثم طلقت في امريكا؟؟؟؟ كيف تتطلق فيها بعد ان تركتها؟؟؟

ما علينا..

المهم... عزيزي.. المعلومات التي انت استقيتها و التي انت تقول انها عن المسيحية هي لا تمت للميسحية بأي صلة..
فكل الطوائف المسيحية تؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد اقنوم الابن..و يؤمنون بلاهوت و ناسوت السيد المسيح الكاملين..
هل قرأت هذا جيدا؟؟؟ كل الطوائف المسيحية.
و يمكنك ان تتأكد من هذا الكلام عن طريق الانترنيت .. فأبحث في المواقع المسيحية المتخصصة و ليس في المواقع الاسلامية.. كمثال اذا اردت ان تعرف اعتقاد الرثذكس او الكاثوليك او البروتستنت فاذهب الي مواقع كل منهم و اعمل بحثك..
ثم ان كلمة ان السيد المسيح ابن الله لانه روح من الله.. فأسمح لي ان اقول لك .. لا يوجد طائفة مسيحية ممكن تقول مثل هذا الكلام لانه لا يوجد نص واحد يقول انه روح منه.. و لكن اين نجد هذا النص؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في القرأن عزيزي... ان عيسي روح منه.....
فكيف تؤمن طائفة مسيحية بذلك؟؟ و هو غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس؟؟؟؟

و اخيرا.. قولك انك تعتمد علي العقل و لا تقبل كلام وضع الرأس بين الروؤس... فهذا يجب ان يدفعك في اتجاه المسيحية و ليس العكس عزيزي..
لان الايمان المسيحي مثل المعادلة الرياضية.. التي من المستحيل ان تقبلها او تفهما الاي اذا اعمل عقلك فيها..
اما موضوع المسلمات فهو موجود في الاسلام حيث لا تسألوا عن اشياء ان تبدوا لكم تسؤكم..
و ايضا لا تجادل يا علي.
و ما شابه..
لان الكاتب المقدس يقول فتشوا الكتب..
فهو يعطينا فرصة مجادلة كل شئ و وضع كل شئ تحت المجهر و لن ينتج سوي اذدياد في الايمان..
و لكن في الاسلام لا تناقش و لا تجادل و الا ستقتل.. و لا تشك و لا تضع شئ تحت المجهر و الا تكون مرتدا و وجب عليك الحد.

و اخيرا اسمح لي ان اقول لك او بالاحري اكرر لك كلامي:
انت بدأت حوارك من النهاية و ليس من البداية .. بمعني انك كنت بالفعل مؤمن بالاسلام عندما طرحت اسألتك... لان نوعية الايمان هي التي تحدد نوعية الاسألة..
كمثال: هل اقدر انا كمسيحي ان اذهب الي شيخ في الاسلام و اقول له: لماذا لا تقومون بالمعمودية؟؟؟
بالطبع هو لا يؤمن بالمعمودية فكيف اسأله لماذا لا تفعلها؟؟؟ فأنا كمسيحي القيت عليه سؤال بخلفية مسيحية بحته...
و هذا ناتج عن ايماني عزيزي...
فأنت لديك الخلفية الاسلامية المسبقة ان السيد المسيح هو رسول و ليس ابن الله او الله الظاهر في الجسد و كانت النتيجة هي طبيعة سؤالك وهو.. هل  السيد المسيح هو الله ام ابن الله ؟؟

فلوا كانت خلفيتك مسيحية لاختلف سؤالك و طلبت ان تستوعب هذه الفكرة اولا...


----------



## Spiritual (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أنا شاكر لكم جزيل الشكر على سعة صدركم وإنارة الطريق لي ولغيري ممن هم في مثلي"" فما تقدمتم به " بالطبع منطق سليم من خلال دراساتكم وعلمكم "" وقد يتعارض بعض الشيء مع وجهة النظر الحيادية لدرجة التناقض في بعض الأمور ولعلمي المسبق أن ذلك لن يؤخذ بأي مأخذ خاص "أي بالتعدي لا سمح الله على المعتقدات الأساسية" فأنا أحترم جداً العقائد كلها كوني اتخذت منحى روحاني "" إنما اتجاهي الحقيقي هو الايمان بكل ما جاء من عند الله أؤمن بالمسيحية باليهودية بابراهيم عليه السلام بآدم ومحمد وكل الأنبياء والرسل" وعزائي بما أؤمن به هو ما جاء به المسيح " أنا لم آت لأنقض الشريعة ولا الأنبياء" وتشديده علينا بوجوب الايمان بالشريعة منذ خلق الأرض والسماوات وحتى زوالها وطلبه إلينا واضح بعدم التعدي على أي كلمة أو أي حرف منها.. ونفس القول في الاسلام" الإيمان بالله والملائكة والكتب والرسل واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره" والواقع العملي الذي أراه أن المسيحيين والمسلمين في الحقيقة لا يمشون على هذا المبدأ فالمسلمين للأسف غفلوا الكتاب المقدس "الانجيل" بزعم أن فيه نصوصاً محرفة أو مضافة أو منقوصة ووصل الأمر في بعضهم دحض احتواء الإنجيل للإنجيل"" وهذا بالطبع موقف خاطئ لأنه لو قرأ أي منهم الانجيل لوجد منه الكثير في نصوصه نفسها "" فالتقصير من بعضهم عدم الايمان به"" وبالتالي فقسم من المسيحيون لم يأتمروا بقول المسيح وجوب عدم جب ، أو إلغاء أي كلمة أو حرف من الشريعة منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى نهايتها "" أيضاً فيه قصور بسبب أن المسيح عليه السلام قال" إنما جئت لأكمل" وأكلم تعني ما نقص في العهد القديم أكمله هو.. والمنطق يحتم على المسيحي أن لا ينظر إلى الاسلام بأنه تأليف أو شيء خارج نطاق الشريعة بكل ما جاء فيه "" هل يمكن مثلاً لو وجدنا جزء كبيراً من الشريعة ووجدنا الوصايا العشرة فيه ووجدنا نفس قصص الأنبياء والرسل والوحي والملائكة أن يعتبر رسالة سماوية؟؟؟" ولو اعتبرناها كذلك فهل أكمل أيضاً؟؟؟ 
أحبائي في المسيح ما تقدمت به من تساؤلات ولو أنها قد تكون خارج دائرة المعتقد الأساسي للعقيدة المسيحية قولي مثلاً عن مريم العذراء حبيبتنا وحبيبة كل العالمين "هل هي أم المسيح؟؟؟"" بالطبع ستكون الاجابة نعم"" ولكن لو كان التحليل أن المسيح هو الله فمن تكون أمه أليست من الله في شيء؟؟ نظراً لأنها أمه؟؟ ولو كانت كذلك فما هو دورها بالتثليث؟ أليس من العدل أن نقول 4 مثلاً وآسف على التعبير؟؟؟ لو أنه وكما نورتموني أحبائي عندما قال المسيح للشيطان "كتب... للرب إلهك تسجد والله وحده تعبد"" وقوله لإسرائيل "اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد فأحب الرب إلهك بكل قلبك وبكل نفسك وبكل فكرك وبكل قوتك ، هذه هي الوصية الأولى" فلو أن المقولة جائت من التوراة أو من الكتب المقدسة في الماضي فهل قيلت عن المسيح نفسه أم لا؟؟؟؟ في الماضي أو الحاضر تبقى كلمات يسوع لنا ولغيرنا من الأمم الرب إلهنا واحد... ألهنا... إلهنا... جامعاً نفسه في القول... أنا ميقن تمام اليقين أن ما فسرتموه ووضحتموه كلام جيد لا غبار عليه إنما يأتي القول "" هل في الانجيل المقدس ما يمكن اعتباره بالمقياس الاسلامي "الخاطئ أيضاً" الناسخ والمنسوخ؟؟؟ برضة بقول سامحوني أحبتي وعارف إنه قلوبكم طيبة وأنتم الذين يطلق عليكم في العالم المحبة والتسامح بارككم الرب آمين


----------



## انت الفادي (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> أنا شاكر لكم جزيل الشكر على سعة صدركم وإنارة الطريق لي ولغيري ممن هم في مثلي"" فما تقدمتم به " بالطبع منطق سليم من خلال دراساتكم وعلمكم "" وقد يتعارض بعض الشيء مع وجهة النظر الحيادية لدرجة التناقض في بعض الأمور ولعلمي المسبق أن ذلك لن يؤخذ بأي مأخذ خاص "أي بالتعدي لا سمح الله على المعتقدات الأساسية" فأنا أحترم جداً العقائد كلها كوني اتخذت منحى روحاني "" إنما اتجاهي الحقيقي هو الايمان بكل ما جاء من عند الله أؤمن بالمسيحية باليهودية بابراهيم عليه السلام بآدم ومحمد وكل الأنبياء والرسل" وعزائي بما أؤمن به هو ما جاء به المسيح " أنا لم آت لأنقض الشريعة ولا الأنبياء" وتشديده علينا بوجوب الايمان بالشريعة منذ خلق الأرض والسماوات وحتى زوالها وطلبه إلينا واضح بعدم التعدي على أي كلمة أو أي حرف منها.. ونفس القول في الاسلام" الإيمان بالله والملائكة والكتب والرسل واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره" والواقع العملي الذي أراه أن المسيحيين والمسلمين في الحقيقة لا يمشون على هذا المبدأ فالمسلمين للأسف غفلوا الكتاب المقدس "الانجيل" بزعم أن فيه نصوصاً محرفة أو مضافة أو منقوصة ووصل الأمر في بعضهم دحض احتواء الإنجيل للإنجيل"" وهذا بالطبع موقف خاطئ لأنه لو قرأ أي منهم الانجيل لوجد منه الكثير في نصوصه نفسها "" فالتقصير من بعضهم عدم الايمان به"" وبالتالي فقسم من المسيحيون لم يأتمروا بقول المسيح وجوب عدم جب ، أو إلغاء أي كلمة أو حرف من الشريعة منذ بدء الخليقة وحتى نهايتها "" أيضاً فيه قصور بسبب أن المسيح عليه السلام قال" إنما جئت لأكمل" وأكلم تعني ما نقص في العهد القديم أكمله هو.. والمنطق يحتم على المسيحي أن لا ينظر إلى الاسلام بأنه تأليف أو شيء خارج نطاق الشريعة بكل ما جاء فيه "" هل يمكن مثلاً لو وجدنا جزء كبيراً من الشريعة ووجدنا الوصايا العشرة فيه ووجدنا نفس قصص الأنبياء والرسل والوحي والملائكة أن يعتبر رسالة سماوية؟؟؟" ولو اعتبرناها كذلك فهل أكمل أيضاً؟؟؟
> أحبائي في المسيح ما تقدمت به من تساؤلات ولو أنها قد تكون خارج دائرة المعتقد الأساسي للعقيدة المسيحية قولي مثلاً عن مريم العذراء حبيبتنا وحبيبة كل العالمين "هل هي أم المسيح؟؟؟"" بالطبع ستكون الاجابة نعم"" ولكن لو كان التحليل أن المسيح هو الله فمن تكون أمه أليست من الله في شيء؟؟ نظراً لأنها أمه؟؟ ولو كانت كذلك فما هو دورها بالتثليث؟ أليس من العدل أن نقول 4 مثلاً وآسف على التعبير؟؟؟ لو أنه وكما نورتموني أحبائي عندما قال المسيح للشيطان "كتب... للرب إلهك تسجد والله وحده تعبد"" وقوله لإسرائيل "اسمع يا إسرائيل الرب إلهنا رب واحد فأحب الرب إلهك بكل قلبك وبكل نفسك وبكل فكرك وبكل قوتك ، هذه هي الوصية الأولى" فلو أن المقولة جائت من التوراة أو من الكتب المقدسة في الماضي فهل قيلت عن المسيح نفسه أم لا؟؟؟؟ في الماضي أو الحاضر تبقى كلمات يسوع لنا ولغيرنا من الأمم الرب إلهنا واحد... ألهنا... إلهنا... جامعاً نفسه في القول... أنا ميقن تمام اليقين أن ما فسرتموه ووضحتموه كلام جيد لا غبار عليه إنما يأتي القول "" هل في الانجيل المقدس ما يمكن اعتباره بالمقياس الاسلامي "الخاطئ أيضاً" الناسخ والمنسوخ؟؟؟ برضة بقول سامحوني أحبتي وعارف إنه قلوبكم طيبة وأنتم الذين يطلق عليكم في العالم المحبة والتسامح بارككم الرب آمين



عزيزي..
اذا حاولت ان تحتوي الموضوع بوجهة نظر محايدة فهذا قد يستحيل علي المسلم ان يكون محايدا... لان البحث العلمي المحايد يتطلب من الباحث التخلي عن كل الافكار التي تربطه بأحد العقيدتين  والتملص منها تماما.. ثم البدأ في البحث.. و هذا ما لا يسمح به الاسلام عزيزي و الا ستكون قد ارتديت فخوفك من الارتداد و العقوبات السمائية و الارضية هي التي ستمنعك من اخذ موقف الحياد و النظرة المتأنية.

اما نظرية الايمان بكل الانبياء و الرسل.. فعفوا عزيزي نحن لسنا في سباق تعدادي او ما شابه.. فهذا اعتقاد خاطئ و بالاصح هو طريقة تفكير خاطئة..
دعنا نقول انك تأخذ هذه العداة من باب الاحتياط اي الايمان بكل الانبياء.. فماذا سيحدث لو جائك اليوم نبي؟؟؟ فهل ستؤمن به؟؟؟ من باب الاحتياط؟؟؟ او من باب العددية؟؟؟
عفوا عزيزي.. و لكن الله اعطانا معايير و مقاييس معينة للانبياء و الرسل حتي نؤمن بهم و من خرج عن هذه المعايير فهو لن يكون نبي.. لان من اعطي هذه المعايير هو حافظ لها و هو بالتالي من يرسل الرسل..

و اضافة اخري لهذه النقطة و هي كي اقول اني اؤمن بنبي معين فيجب اكون قد قرأت ما اتي به هذا النبي.. فهل انت قرأت بما جاء به موسي او داؤد او ايليا او او او؟؟؟؟
اذا قلت لي لم تقرأ فاسمح لي اقول لك ايمانك كاذب.
لان الايمان الحق يكون ناتج عن حق.. فأيمانك بالانبياء يجب ان يكون ناتج عن قرأة كلماتهم الحق حتي تؤمن بهم.

و اخيرا و هي اهم نقطة في الموضوع:
سؤالك عن من هي مريم العزراء.. فأسمح لي ان تحليلك للعلاقة هو تحليل اسلامي بحت
لان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. و العزراء مريم الكلية الطهارة هي والدة السيد المسيح من جهة الجسد و ليست من جهة اللاهوت.. لان الله لم يولد.. اذن فمن هو الذي ولد؟؟ او من هو المولود؟؟؟ المولود هو الجسد يا عزيزي متحدا باللاهوت...
و نلاحظ ان هذا الاعتقاد الذي هو اسلامي بحت هو في الاصل اعتقاد ناتج عن سؤ فهم للعقيدة المسيحية... فنجد ان من يحاول فهم العقيدة المسيحية بطريقته الخاصة لن يحدث له اكثر من انه سيسئ الفهم و يخلط الامور و تختلط الامور في رأسه.. و يصبح مجدفا.
فالسيدة مريم العزراء لم يكن و لن يكون لها صفة الهية او تأليه لشخصها بل هو من لم يفهم العقيدة المسيحية يعتقد اننا نقول انها كذلك.

و بعد ان وضحنا لك ان مريم العزراء ليست سوي بشر و لكنها انسانة طاهرة و ليس لها اي صفة الهية.. بل هي ولدت السيد المسيح و هذا ما اعطاها طهارة فوق طهارة.. 
اذن فالذي ولدته السيدة العزراء مريم هو السيد المسيح (الناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت ) و ليس الله نفسه.. لان الله (اللاهوت ) لا يولد..


----------



## Spiritual (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

بصراحة بصراحة كلامك وتحليلك رائع يا أخي فادي "معلش أعذرني أيضاً" الاسم بيس به دلالة أناديك أخي معلش؟" غير أن لي اسار عن قولك" اما نظرية الايمان بكل الانبياء و الرسل.. فعفوا عزيزي نحن لسنا في سباق تعدادي او ما شابه.. فهذا اعتقاد خاطئ و بالاصح هو طريقة تفكير خاطئة"" فهمت من قولك أنك تؤمن بالتأكيد بما قاله المسيح عن وجوب الايمان بالأنبياء"" وطرحت فكرة لو جاءك الان نبي فهل تؤمن به؟؟؟ أسألك نفس السؤال لو أن الله "ليس أنا ولا أنت" أراد أن يرسل نبياً وكانت تلك مشيئته أتؤمن به؟؟ بالطبع ستؤمن لأنه من غير المعقول أن يبعثه من غير رسالة أو معجزة على الأقل تدل أنه رسول..صح؟؟ المهم أن إرادة الله فوق كل الارادات وطلنا من الله أن تكون مشيئته في الأرض كما هي مشيئته في السماء وارد فنحن لا نستطيع أن نقرر ماذا سيفعل الله القوي وهو يسير السحاب والرياح والبراكين وغيرها من الظواهر في الطبيعة دون تدخل منا""إذاً مبدأ الايمان بالرسل والأنبياء وارد يا أخي""أما الإيمان بانبي وشرط القراءة له مبدأ صحيح 100% وأقرك فيه إنما هل من الضروري عدم الايمان به دون القراءة بما جاء به اعتماداً على ما جاء من نبي آخر قرأنا له وآمنا برسالته؟؟؟ ستقول لي بالطبع فما قاله المسيح في الكتاب المقدس يجب أن نؤمن فيه،،، أنا فعلاً قرأت في الكثير من الرسالات السماوية ولكني بالطبع أبقى قاصر بالنسبة لغيري ممن تخصصوا في هذا العلم،، والهام في الموضوع أنه هل من الواجب أن نكون من "القطيع" دون إشغال العقل وإلا فما رأيك في المقولة "ربنا عرفوه بالعقل" لأني لا أنا ولا أنت رأينا الله فعلاً صح؟؟ تحليلي للأمور بمنطق عقلاني بحت وإيماني بوحدانية الله إيمان عقلي بحت كما أنت تؤمن به بالظبط ،، والشيء الذي حيرني فعلاً أن الله لو أراد أن يأتي بأي شكل من الأشكال "كالانسان" وهنا جاءت التسمية بالناسوت لماذا لم يأت عنه في الأناجيل والتوراة أو كل الكتب المقدسة قوله بصراحة أنا الله ،، ولماذا أورد بالنص في الكثير من المواقع" إلهنا ، ربك" إلهك" واحد" .. وكل التفسيرات التي طرحت تفسيرات إنسانية بحتة.. جاء ما يشير في مثلا "عِمّانو إيل" ومعناها بالعبرية إيل ليس ها إيل لأن ها = ال إيل إله إي ربنا معنا وليس معنا الرب !!  فالتحليل الديني يقول في الكلمة والانشقاق " النور وبالروح القدس بأن الله تعالى تجزأ إلى ثلاثة أقسام ليكون هناك الروح القدس والله الإبن والله الأب !! وأنا بكوني أحب المسيح بكل جوارحي لا أستطيع قبول أنه الله قبل لا سمح الله الاهانة من الرومان واليهود وغيرهم من أجلنا وكان من أسهل ما يكون أن يخسف فيهم الأرض ويدمر كل شيء حولهم فهو الله رب العزة القادر على كل شيء ،، ولو أننا نؤمن بالفداء فممن؟ هل قبول الله بكل هذا ليفتدينا ومن من؟؟ أليس منه وهو الذي يغفر ويرحم"" ولو أراد الله لنا الرحمة لقال رحمتكم ؟؟ وهي كافية للرحمة من كل الخطايا من عصر آدم عليه السلام إلى عصرنا هذا .. فأنا ولأني أحب مسيحي بك جوارحي وقلبي لا أرضى له أية همسة حتى من أي إنسان مهما كان .. وهذا ما جعلني أؤمن بأن الله خالق الكون بيده مفاتيح السماوات والأرض إنما يقول للشيء كن فيكون أليس كذالك يا أخي الحبيب؟؟ وعن مريم الطاهرة لإانا أيضاً مقتنع معك كلياً أنها ليست أم المسيح البيولوجية فالمسيح روح الله وكلمته في مريم وهذا ما تؤمن به أنت وأنا والجميع..وعلش أعيد وأكرر لك أني أيضاً أعتز أن أكون مسيحياً أيضاً فأنا ممن يحبون المسيح أكثر من أنفسهم وأهليهم باركك الرب آمين


----------



## Spiritual (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أدرج لكم أحبائي تحليلاً لغويا إسلامياً في نفس الموضوع للوقوف على تفسير هل المسيح هو الله إبن الله أو رسول الله"
يعتمد المسيحيون - من جملة ما يعتمدون عليه - في إثبات ألوهية المسيح على قوله تعالى: { إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروحٌ منه } (النساء:171) فهم يرون في هذه الآية دليلاً على أن القرآن الكريم يشهد لقضية ألوهية المسيح وبنوته. كما أنهم يرون أن القرآن الكريم يقرر عقيدة التثليث التي يعتقدونها؛ ودليلهم على ما يقولون: أن قوله عن عيسى: { وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه } يشهد بأن عيسى إله مع الله، إذ هو جزء منه بنص الآية، فهو كلمة الله، وهو روح منه. قالوا: وحاشا أن تكون كلمة الله وروحه مخلوقة، إذ ليس هنالك إلا خالق أو مخلوق، فينتج عن هذا أن عيسى عليه السلام خالق وإله . 
ثم يستطرد المسيحيون في توضيح عقيدة التثليث - بناءً على ما سبق من إثبات ألوهية المسيح - ويقولون: إن عيسى كلمة الله التي ألقاها إلى مريم، فعيسى هذه الكلمة، وقد ألقي إلى مريم، ولا شك أن الكلمة كانت موجودة قبل أن تلقى إلى مريم، لأنه لا يمكن الإلقاء من العدم، وهذا يعني أن وجود المسيح كان وجودًا قديمًا بقدم الله، وقبل أن تحمل به مريم، وبديهي - على حد قولهم - أن الوجود السابق للولادة ينفي أن يكون المسيح مخلوقًا، وإذا لم يكن المسيح مخلوقًا كان هذا دليلاً على أزليته؛ ثم أضافوا فقالوا: وقوله: {  وروح منه } يدل على أنه جزء من الله الخالق .

إن أصل الإشكال عند المسيحيون في هذه الآية - وهو سبب عدم فهمهم وإدراكهم لطبيعة النص القرآني. وإن شئت قل: إن السبب هو فههم النص القرآني وَفْقَ ما يروق لهم؛ واعتمادهم على منهج الانتقائية في الاستدلال بآيات القرآن الكريم كما سيظهر .  

ولتفنيد هذه الشبهة، لا بد من تفصيل القول في جزئين رئيسين في الآية التي معنا، الجزء الأول قوله تعالى: { وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم } والجزء الثاني قوله تعالى: { وروحٌ منه } ولنبدأ بالجزء الأول، فنقول أولاً: 

إن ( كلمة الله ) مركبة من جزئين ( كلمة ) ( الله ) فهي مركبة من مضاف ومضاف إليه؛ وإذا كان الأمر كذلك، فإما أن نقول: إن كل مضاف لله تعالى هو صفة من صفاته، أو نقول: إن كل مضاف لله ليس صفة من صفاته. وبعبارة أخرى، إما أن نقول: إن كل مضاف لله مخلوق، أو إن كل مضاف لله غير مخلوق. وإذا قلنا: إن كل مضاف لله صفة من صفاته، وهو غير مخلوق، فإننا سنصطدم بآيات في القرآن، وكذلك بنصوص في الإنجيل، يضاف فيها الشيء إلى الله، وهو ليس صفة من صفاته، بل هو مخلوق من مخلوقاته، كما في قوله تعالى: { ناقة الله } (الأعراف:73) وكما نقول: بيت الله، وأرض الله، وغير ذلك. وإذا عكسنا القضية وقلنا: إن كل مضاف لله مخلوق، فإننا كذلك سنصطدم بآيات ونصوص أخرى؛ كما نقول: علم الله، وحياة الله، وقدرة الله. إذن لا بد من التفريق بين ما يضاف إلى الله؛ فإذا كان ما يضاف إلى الله شيئًا منفصلاً قائمًا بنفسه، كالناقة والبيت والأرض فهو مخلوق، وتكون إضافته إلى الله تعالى من باب التشريف والتكريم؛ أما إذا كان ما يضاف إلى الله شيئًا غير منفصل، بل هو صفة من صفاته، فيكون من باب إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف. ومن البديهي أن يكون هذا غير مخلوق، إذ الصفة تابعة للموصوف ولا تقوم إلا به، فلا تستقل بنفسها بحال . 

وإذا عدنا إلى الجزء الذي معنا هنا فإننا نجد أن ( كلمة الله ) هي من باب إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف، فـ ( الكلمة ) هي صفة الله تعالى، وليست شيئًا خارجًا عن ذاته حتى يقال إن: المسيح هو الكلمة، أو يقال: إنه جوهر خالق بنفسه كما يزعم المسيحيون .

فخلاصة هذا الوجه أن ( كلمة الله ) صفة من صفاته، وكلامه كذلك، وإذا كان الكلام صفة من صفاته فليس هو شيء منفصل عنه، لما تقرر آنفًا من أن الصفة لا تقوم بنفسها، بل لا بد لها من موصوف تقوم به. وأيضًا فإن ( كلمة الله ) ليست هي بداهة جوهر مستقل، فضلاً عن أن تتجسد في صورة المسيح، كما يقول المسيحيون .

ثانيا : إن أبى المعرضون ما سبق، وقالوا: بل المسيح هو ( الكلمة ) وهو الرب، وهو خالق وليس بمخلوق، إذ كيف تكون الكلمة مخلوقة ؟ فالجواب: إذا سلمنا بأن المسيح هو ( الكلمة ) وهو الخالق، فكيف يليق بالخالق أن يُلقى ؟! إن الخالق حقيقة لا يلقيه شيء، بل هو يلقي غيره، فلو كان خالقًا لَمَا أُُلقي، ولَمَا قال الله: { وكلمته ألقاها } ؟ .

ثالثاً: إذا ثبت بطلان الادعاء من أن المقصود من ( كلمة الله ) المسيح عيسى، كان لزامًا علينا أن نبين المراد بكلمة الله الواردة في الآية موضع النقاش: { وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم } والجواب على ذلك بأن نقول: إن المراد من ( كلمة الله ) يشتمل على معنيين،  كلاهما صحيح، ولا يعارض أحدهما الآخر: 

الأول: أن قوله: { وكلمته} الكلمة هنا من باب إضافة الصفة إلى الموصوف؛ ومعنى الآية على هذا: أن كلمة الله - التي هي صفته - ألقاها إلى مريم عليها السلام لتحمل بعيسى عليه السلام، وهذه الكلمة هي الأمر الكوني الذي يخلق الله به مخلوقاته، وهي كلمة: { كن} ولهذا قال تعالى في خلق آدم: { إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون } (آل عمران:59) فكما أن آدم خُلِق بكلمة: { كن} فكذلك عيسى، فـ ( الكلمة ) التي ألقاها الله إلى مريم هي كلمة: { كن} وعيسى خُلق بهذه ( الكلمة ) وليس هو ( الكلمة ) نفسها .
المعنى الثاني: أن قوله ( كلمته ) هو من باب إضافة المخلوق إلى خالقه، فـ ( الكلمة ) هنا عيسى، وهو مخلوق، لأنه منفصل، وقد بينا سابقًا أن إضافة الشيء القائم بذاته إلى الله، هو من باب إضافة المخلوق إلى خالقه، فيكون المراد بـ ( الكلمة ) هنا عيسى، وأضافه الله إلى نفسه تشريفًا له وتكريمًا. فإن قلتم: كيف يسمي الله تعالى عيسى ( كلمة ) والكلمة صفة لله ؟  فالجواب: أنه ليس المراد هنا الصفة، بل هذا من باب إطلاق المصدر، وإرادة المفعول نفسه، كما نقول: هذا خلق الله، ونعني هذا مخلوق الله، لأن خلق الله نفسه فعل من أفعاله، لكن المراد هنا المفعول، أي المخلوق، ومثل ما تقول أيضًا: أتى أمر الله، يعني المأمور، أي ما أمر الله به، وليس نفس الأمر، فإن الأمر فعل من الله تعالى .
والمعنى الثاني للآية راجع عند التحقيق إلى المعنى الأول؛ فإننا إذا قلنا: إن عيسى ( كلمة الله ) بمعنى أنه نتيجة ( الكلمة ) ومخلوق بـ ( الكلمة ) فهذا يدل على ( الكلمة ) أساسًا، وهو فعل الله، ويدل على عيسى عليه السلام، وهو الذي خُلق بـ ( الكلمة ) . 
فحاصل هذا الجزء من الآية أن ( كلمة الله ) تعالى ألقاها الله إلى مريم، وكانت الكلمة هي أمر التكوين، أي قوله: { كن } فكان عيسى عليه السلام، ومن هنا صح إطلاق الكلمة على عيسى من باب إطلاق المصدر على المفعول، وكما يسمى المعلوم علمًا، والمقدور قدرة، والمأمور أمرًا، فكذلك يسمى المخلوق بالكلمة كلمة .
هذا جواب ما يتعلق بالجزء الأول من الآية، أما الجزء الثاني، وهو قوله تعالى: { وروح منه } فليس فيه أيضّا دلالة على ألوهية المسيح أو بنوته، فضلاً عن أن يكون فيه أي دليل لما يدعيه المسيحيون عن طبيعة عيسى عليه السلام، وبيان ذلك فيما يلي: 
أولاً: إن قول الله سبحانه: { وروح منه }  ليس فيه ما يدل على أن عيسى جزء من الله تعالى، أو أن جزءًا من الله تعالى قد حلَّ في عيسى؛ وغاية ما في الأمر هنا أننا أمام احتمالين لا ثالث لهما: فإما أن نقول: إن هذه ( الروح ) مخلوقة، وإما أن نقول: إنها غير مخلوقة؛ فإذا كانت الروح مخلوقة، فإما أن يكون خلقها الله في ذاته ثم انفصلت عنه، ولهذا قال عنها: { منه} أو خلقها الله في الخارج؛ فإذا كانت هذه الروح غير مخلوقة، فكيف يصح عقلاً أن تنفصل عن الله تعالى لتتجسد في شخص بشري ؟ وهل هذا إلا طعن في الربوبية نفسها، لتجويز التجزء والتبعض على الخالق جل وعلا؛ وإذا كانت الروح مخلوقة، وخلقها الله في ذاته ثم انفصلت عنه، فهذا معناه تجويز إحداث الحوادث المخلوقة المربوبة في ذات الإله سبحانه، وهذا عين الإلحاد والزندقة، أما إذا كانت الروح مخلوقة وخلقها الله في الخارج، فهذا يدل على أن الله تعالى خلق الروح، ونفخها في مريم، ليكون بعد ذلك تمام خلق عيسى عليه السلام ومولده، وهذا هو عين الصواب، أما ما سوى ذلك فهو مجرد ترهات تأباها الفِطَر السليمة، فضلاً عن العقل .
ثانيًا: ما داموا يقرِّون أنه ليس ثمة أحد يحمل صفات الألوهية أو البنوة لله تعالى إلا المسيح عليه السلام، وتستدلون على ذلك بقوله تعالى: { وروح منه } فحينئذ يلزمكم أن تقولوا: إن آدم عليه السلام أحق بالبنوة من عيسى، حيث قال الله في آدم: { فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي } (الحجر:29) ولا شك أن القول بهذا حجة على القائل وليس له؛ فإذا كان قوله سبحانه: { من روحي} في حق آدم معناه الروح المخلوقة، وأن هذه الروح ليست صفة لله عز وجل، فهي كذلك في حق عيسى، إذ اللفظ واحد، بل إن الإعجاز في خلق آدم بلا أب ولا أم أعظم من الإعجاز في خلق عيسى بأم بلا أب، وحسب القول يكون آدم حينئذ أحق بالبنوة والألوهية من عيسى، تعالى الله عن ذلك علوًا كبيرًا .
ثالثاً: لو سلمنا بأن الروح في الآية هي جزء من الإله، فهذا يقتضي أن يكون في الإله أقنومان -  حسب اعتقاد المسيحيون - أقنوم الكلمة، وأقنوم الروح، وفي هذا تناقض في موقف المسيحيون ، إذ إنهم لا يقولون إلا بأقنوم ( الكلمة ) ولا يقولون بأقنوم ( الروح ) .
رابعاً: لو كان معنى { منه} أي: جزء من الله، لكانت السماوات والأرض وكل مخلوق من مخلوقات الله جزء من الله؛ ألم يقل الله تعالى: { وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعًا منه } (الجاثية:13) وقال عن آدم: { ونفخت فيه من روحي } وقال تعالى: { وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله } (النحل:53) .

إن معنى { منه } وفق السياق القرآني، أي: منه إيجادًا وخلقًا، فـ { من } في الآية لابتداء الغاية، وليس المعنى أن تلك الروح جزء من الله تعالى .

وبعد ما تقدم نقول: إن القرآن الكريم في هذا الموضع وفي غيره، يقرر بشرية المسيح عليه السلام، وأنه عبد الله ورسوله، وأنه ليس له من صفة الألوهية شيء، وقد قال تعالى في نفس الآية التي معنا: { إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله } فهو ابن مريم، وليس ابن الله، وهو رسول الله، وليس هو الله؛ .


----------



## انت الفادي (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> بصراحة بصراحة كلامك وتحليلك رائع يا أخي فادي "معلش أعذرني أيضاً" الاسم بيس به دلالة أناديك أخي معلش؟" غير أن لي اسار عن قولك" اما نظرية الايمان بكل الانبياء و الرسل.. فعفوا عزيزي نحن لسنا في سباق تعدادي او ما شابه.. فهذا اعتقاد خاطئ و بالاصح هو طريقة تفكير خاطئة"" فهمت من قولك أنك تؤمن بالتأكيد بما قاله المسيح عن وجوب الايمان بالأنبياء"" وطرحت فكرة لو جاءك الان نبي فهل تؤمن به؟؟؟ أسألك نفس السؤال لو أن الله "ليس أنا ولا أنت" أراد أن يرسل نبياً وكانت تلك مشيئته أتؤمن به؟؟ بالطبع ستؤمن لأنه من غير المعقول أن يبعثه من غير رسالة أو معجزة على الأقل تدل أنه رسول..صح؟؟ المهم أن إرادة الله فوق كل الارادات وطلنا من الله أن تكون مشيئته في الأرض كما هي مشيئته في السماء وارد فنحن لا نستطيع أن نقرر ماذا سيفعل الله القوي وهو يسير السحاب والرياح والبراكين وغيرها من الظواهر في الطبيعة دون تدخل منا""إذاً مبدأ الايمان بالرسل والأنبياء وارد يا أخي""أما الإيمان بانبي وشرط القراءة له مبدأ صحيح 100% وأقرك فيه إنما هل من الضروري عدم الايمان به دون القراءة بما جاء به اعتماداً على ما جاء من نبي آخر قرأنا له وآمنا برسالته؟؟؟ ستقول لي بالطبع فما قاله المسيح في الكتاب المقدس يجب أن نؤمن فيه،،، أنا فعلاً قرأت في الكثير من الرسالات السماوية ولكني بالطبع أبقى قاصر بالنسبة لغيري ممن تخصصوا في هذا العلم،، والهام في الموضوع أنه هل من الواجب أن نكون من "القطيع" دون إشغال العقل وإلا فما رأيك في المقولة "ربنا عرفوه بالعقل" لأني لا أنا ولا أنت رأينا الله فعلاً صح؟؟ تحليلي للأمور بمنطق عقلاني بحت وإيماني بوحدانية الله إيمان عقلي بحت كما أنت تؤمن به بالظبط ،، والشيء الذي حيرني فعلاً أن الله لو أراد أن يأتي بأي شكل من الأشكال "كالانسان" وهنا جاءت التسمية بالناسوت لماذا لم يأت عنه في الأناجيل والتوراة أو كل الكتب المقدسة قوله بصراحة أنا الله ،، ولماذا أورد بالنص في الكثير من المواقع" إلهنا ، ربك" إلهك" واحد" .. وكل التفسيرات التي طرحت تفسيرات إنسانية بحتة.. جاء ما يشير في مثلا "عِمّانو إيل" ومعناها بالعبرية إيل ليس ها إيل لأن ها = ال إيل إله إي ربنا معنا وليس معنا الرب !!  فالتحليل الديني يقول في الكلمة والانشقاق " النور وبالروح القدس بأن الله تعالى تجزأ إلى ثلاثة أقسام ليكون هناك الروح القدس والله الإبن والله الأب !! وأنا بكوني أحب المسيح بكل جوارحي لا أستطيع قبول أنه الله قبل لا سمح الله الاهانة من الرومان واليهود وغيرهم من أجلنا وكان من أسهل ما يكون أن يخسف فيهم الأرض ويدمر كل شيء حولهم فهو الله رب العزة القادر على كل شيء ،، ولو أننا نؤمن بالفداء فممن؟ هل قبول الله بكل هذا ليفتدينا ومن من؟؟ أليس منه وهو الذي يغفر ويرحم"" ولو أراد الله لنا الرحمة لقال رحمتكم ؟؟ وهي كافية للرحمة من كل الخطايا من عصر آدم عليه السلام إلى عصرنا هذا .. فأنا ولأني أحب مسيحي بك جوارحي وقلبي لا أرضى له أية همسة حتى من أي إنسان مهما كان .. وهذا ما جعلني أؤمن بأن الله خالق الكون بيده مفاتيح السماوات والأرض إنما يقول للشيء كن فيكون أليس كذالك يا أخي الحبيب؟؟ وعن مريم الطاهرة لإانا أيضاً مقتنع معك كلياً أنها ليست أم المسيح البيولوجية فالمسيح روح الله وكلمته في مريم وهذا ما تؤمن به أنت وأنا والجميع..وعلش أعيد وأكرر لك أني أيضاً أعتز أن أكون مسيحياً أيضاً فأنا ممن يحبون المسيح أكثر من أنفسهم وأهليهم باركك الرب آمين



عزيزي.. اولا اسمح لي ان اقسم مشاركتك علي عدة مشاركات حتي يتثني لي الرد عليها بدقة اكثر.


> بصراحة بصراحة كلامك وتحليلك رائع يا أخي فادي "معلش أعذرني أيضاً" الاسم بيس به دلالة أناديك أخي معلش؟


اشكرك عزيزي و في الاخير كلنا اخوة في البشرية و اولاد ادم..



> اما نظرية الايمان بكل الانبياء و الرسل.. فعفوا عزيزي نحن لسنا في سباق تعدادي او ما شابه.. فهذا اعتقاد خاطئ و بالاصح هو طريقة تفكير خاطئة"" فهمت من قولك أنك تؤمن بالتأكيد بما قاله المسيح عن وجوب الايمان بالأنبياء"" وطرحت فكرة لو جاءك الان نبي فهل تؤمن به؟؟؟ أسألك نفس السؤال لو أن الله "ليس أنا ولا أنت" أراد أن يرسل نبياً وكانت تلك مشيئته أتؤمن به؟؟ بالطبع ستؤمن لأنه من غير المعقول أن يبعثه من غير رسالة أو معجزة على الأقل تدل أنه رسول..صح؟؟


بالطبع عزيزي لو الله ارسل رسول او نبي بالطبع سأقبله..و لكنك لو قرأت مشاركتي السابقة بدقة اكثر و روية لكان ردك هنا اختلف قليلا.. لاني قلت لك ان الله اعطانا معايير و مقاييس معينة للانبياء المرسلين من طرفه حتي نعرف ان نميز بين هذا و ذاك.. كما يجب عليك ان لا تنسي ان للشيطان ايضا قدرات تفوق قدرات البشر.. و بالتالي الفاصل الوحيد في صفات هذه الانبياء هو المقاييس و المعايير التي اعطانا لها الله.
و لو راجعنا العهد القديم سنجد ان كل انبياء العهد القديم الذين نؤمن نحن بهم خضعوا تحت هذه المعايير و المقاييس تماما دون اي حياد منها.. و لذلك امنا بها...كما ان كل الانبياء الذين جاؤا جاؤا من اجل هدف واحد و هذا الهدف تحقق في شخص السيد المسيح فهل تعتقد ان الله سيرسل رسل اخرين بعد تحقق اهدافه؟؟؟
كما ان السيد المسيح قال جئت لاكمل لا لانقض.. فهنا هو جاء لاكمال العهد الجديد و بذلك لا يوجد ما يمكن اكماله لانه كل شئ قد كمل بمجيئه و بصلبه و قيامته من الاموات.

اما بخصوص المعجزات عزيزي.. فهذه من اهم الاشياء التي يرسل بها الله الرسل و الانبياء.. و لكن هل هذا ينطبق علي محمد؟؟؟ بالطبع لا لانه منعت عنه المعجزات و المعجزة الوحيدة التي يقدر ان يتكلم عنها هي الاسراء و المعراج و الغريب فيها انها اول معجزة يعملها الله مخالفا معاييره و مقاييسه التي هو فرضها لنا كي نعرف منها صحة النبوة.. لانه من المعلوم ان المعجزات تعمل في العلن حتي يراها الناس و يؤمنوا.. فمن رأي معجزة الاسراء و المعراج؟؟؟ لا احد.. حتي زوجة النبي كانت نائمة و قالت لم تشعر بغياب محمد لحظة واحدة..
فهل هي يا تري معجزة حقيقية؟؟؟ و التي لا يقدر محمد بأن يأتي بشاهد واحد فقط يؤكد كلامه فيها؟؟؟ ام هي مجرد حلم مر به؟؟؟ ام هي قصة مؤلفة؟؟



> المهم أن إرادة الله فوق كل الارادات وطلنا من الله أن تكون مشيئته في الأرض كما هي مشيئته في السماء وارد فنحن لا نستطيع أن نقرر ماذا سيفعل الله القوي وهو يسير السحاب والرياح والبراكين وغيرها من الظواهر في الطبيعة دون تدخل منا""إذاً مبدأ الايمان بالرسل والأنبياء وارد يا أخي""أما الإيمان بانبي وشرط القراءة له مبدأ صحيح 100% وأقرك فيه إنما هل من الضروري عدم الايمان به دون القراءة بما جاء به اعتماداً على ما جاء من نبي آخر قرأنا له وآمنا برسالته؟؟؟


نعم سألقول لك ان عدم القرأة لما كتبه هذا النبي هو ينفي ايماني به.... فكي اؤمن به يجب ان اكون قد قرأت له.. فلوا لم اقرأ له اذن فهو ايمان كاذب مني.. لانه ايمان مبني علي الباطل.

عزيزي... سواء نبي اخر تلكم عن هذا النبي ام انا نفسي فيجب علي كل من يؤمن بهذا النبي الاخر القرأة... بمعني.. اذا اوصاك محمد ان تؤمن بموسي فهذا يستوجب عليك انت اولا ان تقرأ لموسي.. و يستوجب علي محمد ايضا ان يكون قد قرأ لموسي... لسبب بسيط جدا عزيزي....
يقول الكتاب المقدس: انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان...
معني... ماذا يحدث لو ان محمد قال لك ان تؤمن بنبي اسمه يونس.. و امنت انت به كما يقال علي الغوميضي.. ثم جاء يوم الحساب و اكتشفت انت انه لا يوجد نبي اسمه يونس... فماذا ستقول لربك ساعتها؟؟؟؟ هل ستقول له عفوا يا ربي و لكن محمد قال لي انه هناك نبي اسمه يونس؟؟؟ هل ستقول له عفوا لقد خدعني؟؟؟ سيكون الرد بسيط جدا.. و لماذا لم تبحث انت بنفسك عن اقوال هذا النبي يونس حتي تتأكد بنفسك من انه نبي ام لا؟؟؟؟؟
هل فهمت ما اقصده انا عزيزي؟؟؟؟ ما اقصده انه كمثال ان السيد المسيح اقتبس من اقوال انبياء في العهد القديم.. فكي نتأكد ماذا نفعل؟؟؟ نعود الي العهد القديم و نتأكد من هذه الاقتباسات بأنفسنا.. لان اقوال الانبياء موجودة و محفوظة لدينا كما هي.. 
فعندما اقول لك كمسيحي اني اؤمن بموسي نبي فتأكد تماما انني قرأت كلامه او علي الاقل اقدر ان ارجع الي كلامه و اراجعه...و هكذا.. و بذلك عندما يحاسبني ربي فردي هو ان هذا النبي قال هذا و ذاك فيقول لي ربي نعيما لك لانك حفظت كلامي الي الانبياء.
و ايضا سيصبح من الطبيعي ان ارفض اي نبي اسمه يونس فلن يسألني منه ربي لاني لم اؤمن به و لم اقول اني اؤمن به.



> ستقول لي بالطبع فما قاله المسيح في الكتاب المقدس يجب أن نؤمن فيه


بالطبع لدي كل الاسباب التي تدعوني للوثوق في اقوال السيد المسيح.. فأقواله التي اقتبسها من انبياء هي موجودة و يمكن ان ارجع اليها و هي ايضا تساعدني علي اتأكد من ان ذاك النبي هو نبي بالفعل.
و لكنك تفتقر لمثل هذا الوثوق عزيزي... لان حتي لو محمد قام بأقتباس اقوال من نبي فأين مرجعيتك التي سترجع اليها للتأكد من هذا الاقتباس؟؟؟؟ اذا قلت لي يكفي انه هو قالها فأسمح لي هذا هو عين الخطاء و الا اصبح كل ما هو نطق به هو من عنده و لا يوجد عليه دليل واحد يقويه.



> ، أنا فعلاً قرأت في الكثير من الرسالات السماوية ولكني بالطبع أبقى قاصر بالنسبة لغيري ممن تخصصوا في هذا العلم،، والهام في الموضوع أنه هل من الواجب أن نكون من "القطيع" دون إشغال العقل وإلا فما رأيك في المقولة "ربنا عرفوه بالعقل" لأني لا أنا ولا أنت رأينا الله فعلاً صح؟؟


عزيزي... هذا العقل لا يستخدم في معرفة شكل الله و الا لاصبح هذا المثال صحيح و لكن هذا العقل هو موجود للتمييز بين ما هو من الله و ما هو من غير الله....فنحن نعرف ان الله لا يغير منهجيته.. فلماذا هذا الانقلاب 180 درجة في الفرق بين الكتاب المقدس بعهديه و بين القرأن و الاسلام عموما؟؟؟



> تحليلي للأمور بمنطق عقلاني بحت وإيماني بوحدانية الله إيمان عقلي بحت كما أنت تؤمن به بالظبط ،، والشيء الذي حيرني فعلاً أن الله لو أراد أن يأتي بأي شكل من الأشكال "كالانسان" وهنا جاءت التسمية بالناسوت لماذا لم يأت عنه في الأناجيل والتوراة أو كل الكتب المقدسة قوله بصراحة أنا الله



بالرغم من انك تحاول ان تعطي كلامك صبغة العقلانية الا انه يخرج عن المنطق في نفس لحظة دخوله اليها..
و الدليل هو (دليل عقلاني) انت تطالب بدليل ان يقول السيد المسيح بأنه هو الله مباشرة و اعبدوني... 
و بالتالي يقول لنا العقل.. ماذا كان سيحدث لو قالها السيد المسيح؟؟؟؟ ما هي النتيجة المترتبة علي مقولته هذه؟؟؟؟
النتيجة هي نتيجة عكسية ... لان كل البشر سيرفضوا فكرة ان هذا الانسان الواقف امامهم هو الله.. و لكن ما هو الحل حتي يعلن لنا الله عن ذاته؟؟؟
الحل هو بالضبط ما فعله السيد المسيح... هو ان اعطانا الدلائل و الارشادات و ترك عقلنا يصل الي النتيجة الصحيحة... لانه اعطانا العلامات الصحيحة التي توصلنا الي ذلك.
و لذلك تجد ان حتي اليهود قد فهموا انه يقول انه الله.. دون ان يقولها صراحتا...
 فلوا قالها صراحتا لكانت النتيجة هي الرفض النهائي...

اذن فلو حاولت ان تعمل العقل في هذه المسألة فيجب ان تعمله بالطيقة الصحيحة...فضع نفسك في الموقف و فكر.. ماذا كان سيحدث لك لو ذهبت الي شخص و طرقت عليه الباب و قلت له انا ربك فاعبدني؟؟؟؟
اذن طلبك هذا هو مجرد عملية نفسية او محاولة نفسية يخرجها عقلك الباطن كمبرر كي ترفض فكرة لاهوت السيد المسيح.



> ولماذا أورد بالنص في الكثير من المواقع" إلهنا ، ربك" إلهك" واحد"



سبق و ان اوضحت لك مسبقا ان السيد المسيح كان يقتبس من قوال انبياء اخرين... فهل يقتبس و يغير الكلام بصيغة المتكلم ؟؟؟؟ ام ان يكون الاقتباس بامانة كما هو؟؟؟ هذا ما فعله السيد المسيح.. فمثلا... ابحث في الكتاب المقدس عن قول الرب الهك واحد.
و ستجدها مكررة عدة مرات.. مرة علي لسان نبي و مرة علي لسان السيد المسيح... لان السيد المسيح اقتبس من هذا النبي. و هكذا.



> . وكل التفسيرات التي طرحت تفسيرات إنسانية بحتة.. جاء ما يشير في مثلا "عِمّانو إيل" ومعناها بالعبرية إيل ليس ها إيل لأن ها = ال إيل إله إي ربنا معنا وليس معنا الرب !! فالتحليل الديني يقول في الكلمة والانشقاق " النور وبالروح القدس بأن الله تعالى تجزأ إلى ثلاثة أقسام ليكون هناك الروح القدس والله الإبن والله الأب



عزيزي... اعزرني و لكن هل تقدر ان تقول لي من فسر قرأنك؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو ايضا تفاسير بشرية..  ولكن المعلومة التي انت فاتت عليك... فلو قرأت الكتاب المقدس لوجدت ان السيد المسيح كان يجتمع بالتلاميذ و يعلمهم و يشرح لهم و يفسر لهم كل الانجيل... اي كل الشارة.. فكل شئ هم لم يفهموه كان هو يشرحه لهم... و هم قامو بفعل المثل مع التاليين لهم و هكذا حتي وصلنا هذا التعليم... اذن التفسير الذي نحن نسير به ليس هو تفسير بشري بل هو تفسير السيد المسيح له المجد التي اعطاها لتلاميذه و هم الي تلاميذهم و الاساقفة و الكهنة و الشعب....
بالاضافة الي عامل الروح القدس الذي عمل علي تذكير التلاميذ طوال الوقت حتي لا ينسوا بل و كان يعطيهم بما يتكلمون ايضا.

فأرجوا ان تنفي او تلغي من رأسك فكرة التفاسير البشرية هذه.

كما ان عمانوئيل معناها الله معنا... و الله هو اسم بالطبيعي معرف و لا يحتاج الي اداة تعريف فهو اسم من المستحيل ان يكون نكرة بدون ال التعريف...
فلا نحاول ان نتفلسف كثيرا حتي لا نقع في المحظور.


> وأنا بكوني أحب المسيح بكل جوارحي لا أستطيع قبول أنه الله قبل لا سمح الله الاهانة من الرومان واليهود وغيرهم من أجلنا وكان من أسهل ما يكون أن يخسف فيهم الأرض ويدمر كل شيء حولهم فهو الله رب العزة القادر على كل شيء


عفوا عزيزي... ما تأباه انت ليس بالضرورة هو ما يرضي الله.. و هناك العديد من الامثلة و لكنها تخرج عن الموضوع كثيرا كما نحن الان خرجنا عن الموضوع..
و لكن دعني اعطيك مثل عزيزي:
اتمني انك تكون مصري حتي تعرف عن من نا اتكلم....
هل سمعت عن رأفت الهجان؟؟؟ الذي كان يعمل لصالح المخابرات المصرية في سرائيل؟؟؟؟
دعنا نضع فرضا انه تم القاء القبض عليه في تل ابيب.. و اتهم بالخيانة...و حكم عليه بالاعدام.... فهو في نظر الاسرائيليين هو خائن قذر و يستحق الموت... و لكن ما هو موقعه في مصر؟؟؟؟
فنفرض ان تنفيذ الحكم سيذاع علي التلفزيون..و شاهده العالم كله.. ووقف رأفت علي منصة.. و اخذ اليهود يبصقون عليهو يلقون عليه البيض الفاسد... و يشتموه و يضربوه...ما هو الموقف في مصر؟؟؟
ستبكي الناس و تقول عليه يا اعظم من انجبت مصر.. انت بطل يا رأت و مصر كلها تفديك بروحها..نحبك يا رأفت يا من ضحيت بنفسك لاجل مصر...
و بعد موته... احتفل اليهود بموت خائن و احتفل المصريين بموت شهيد.. و تم تخليد اسمه...

هل رأيت عزيزي؟؟؟ كيف ان ما تراه انت اهانة هو شرف في نظر اخرين؟؟؟ الفرق الوحيد هو في اي طرف او تبع اي جهة انت تقف؟؟؟ هل انت تقف في جهة اليهود و تعتبر ان هذه اهانة ام تقف في جانب المصريين و تعتبر ان هذه البطولة بعينها؟؟؟
هل تقول عنه بطل ام تقول عنه خائن؟؟؟
ففداء السيد المسيح لنا هو الخلاص و هو سبب فرح لنا... و الصليب هو علامة خلاصنا بل و فخرنا.. كما كانت المقصلة علي رقبة رأفت الهجان هي سبب الشهادة له.
فالصليب هو عندنا الخلاص اما عند الاخرين فهو مهانة...
و اسمح لي ان اقول لك اخيرا... عدم فهم معادلة رياضية لا يعني فساد هذه المعدلة بل يعني ضعف عقلنا في استيعابها.


----------



## fredyyy (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual*
*.... يقرر بشرية المسيح عليه السلام، وأنه عبد الله ورسوله، *

*المسيح لا يحتاج من يقرر من هو ... إسأل من آمنوا به وتأثير إيمانهم على حياتهم *

*الموضوع ليس معتقدات ... ولكن ما تأثير ما نؤمن به في الحياة العملية*

*فمعتقدات المسيحية أسلوب حياة وليست قوانين تنفذ*

*ففيها نحيا لله ... ولا نستجدي رضاه لأنه راضي عنا*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وأنه ليس له من صفة الألوهية شيء*

*أرى أنك تدافع بقوة عن مبدأ وليس بحث عن الحق فهذا لن يُنقص المسيح قدرة *

*ولكن يُعرضك أنت للخطر الأبدي*

*لاهوت المسيح ليس صفة يكتسبها ولكنه هو الله دون أخذ رأي إنسان*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*.... فهو ابن مريم، وليس ابن الله، وهو رسول الله، وليس هو الله؛ . *

*لا تتكلم وظهرك للمسيح ... واجهه تكلم إليه وأطلب إرشادة إنه حي*

*أم إنك تخاف أن تنهار كل معتقداتك الخاطئة عن المسيح*

*المسيح هو الله الحى *
*أطلبه سيُجيبك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



azizcool قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى...
> نرحب بكل من شرف موضوعي مسيحيا كان أو مسلما...
> لدي فقط سؤال بسيط أتمنى من الاخوة الاجابة عليه...
> و هو عيسى بالنسبة لكم هو الله أم ابن الله؟؟
> و شكرا على التفاعل....


* بكل بساطة اخى عزيز .. المسيح يسوع ربنا كما نعترف به فى ديانتنا  هو ابن الله الوحيد المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور .. نور من نور .. إله حق من إله حق .. مولود غير مخلوق .. واحد مع الآب فى الجوهر .. *
*أى انه الله الواحد*
*وهناك مايدل على ذلك من الكتاب المقدس والذى يتمثل فى*
*الكتاب الموجود فى توقيعى*
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Spiritual (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أخي العزيز الصراحة إن كلامك الهادئ الرزين بيبين رقيك وثقافتك العالية وأشكرك على ردك المهذب بس زي مانت عارف إن مشكلتي إن الفترة الطويلة الله قضيتها مسيحي بس عمره ما دخل في دماغي إن السيد المسيح هو الله كل اللي كنت أعرفه إنه ابن الله زي ما إحنا ولاده ومنصليله "أبانا الذي في السماوات" وكنت بفكر إنه حتى لو كان اقتباس "وبصراحة السد المسيح" لو كان زي ما بتقولي الله مش بحاجة لأن يقتبس إشي.. وطالما هوه نفسه اللي كلم الشيطان وزي ما بتقولي إبليس مش بشر وله قوة غير الناس ومعرفة أو عقل غيرنا وعنده علم أنه لو كان بيحكي مع بشر والا آلهه ممكن كان عرف إن الكلام اقتباس مش عن صح.. وبعدين لو كان السيد المسيح بيقتبس ليش بيكرر للشيطان ولاسرائيل إن الله واحد ألهكم كما هو إلاهي،، ولو شفتي فلم آلام المسيح لبكيتي معي والحيوانات الرومان بيعذبوه وهوه بينادي على ربنا "يا إلاهي"" يا ربي "" لما شبقتني""؟؟ إي والله الكلام هادا بيبكي الحجر.. ومن كتر مابكيت ودوني عالكنيسة وأبونا هداني وقاللي بس عشان تعرف قديش ضحى السيد المسيح عشانّا "" بناقشنا كتير في الفلم وقاللي يا ابني السيد المسيح روح الله وكلمته شو الغلط إنا نعتبره إبنه أو جزء منه ،، قلتله طب يا أبونا مش آدم زيه فيه روح الله وكلنا فينا روح الله وعشان هيك منقول في الصلاة أبانا ؟؟ قاللي صح بس وضعه غير وضعنا قلتله صح برضه أكيد يعني معقول إحنا الناس العاديين نقارن نفسنا بإنسان عظيم فيه روح الله ومش جائ من البشر فيه،، يعني يا أخي العزيز اللي عرفته إن التسمية "المجازية" إن السيد المسيح إبن الله مش غلط بس لما يصير أنه الله الحكي بيصير كبير كتير عشان لو فكرت بنفس الاتجاه بقول لنفسي يا جماعة معقوله ربنا يرضى بإهانات الرومان واليهود ويصلب نفسه منشان يكفر عن سيئات آدم عليه السلام وسيئاتنا ليش عشان هو نفسه يغفرلنا ويخلصنا ،، طب مادام هيك ليش ماغفرلنا بنفس الوقت وبدون أي شيء وهو الله كان بيقول غفرت لكم ولآدم فبينغفر إلنا.. صح والا أنا غلطان برضه؟؟ وبعدين عندي سؤال تاني محيرني عن الطاهرة ستنا مريم "العذراء" برضه ما كانش عندي فكرة عن إنه في ناس بتعتقد إن التسمية عذراء عشانها بقيت عذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح " طب كيف"؟؟ وإحنا منعرف إنه انولد ولادة طبيعية "يعني مش سيزيريا" أو غيرها "" وعلى فكرة في ناس مسيحيين بيقولوا إن ستنا الطاهرة جابت 5 ولاد وبنات "" طبعاً خبر قريته من مصدر مسيحي "" الكلام برضه لخبطني" صحيح اللي بيقولوه؟؟ المهم ممكن تفسرلي العذرية بعد الولادة؟؟ معلش ما تآخذني عشان بدي أرتاح من قلبي فأنا بحب السيد المسيح كتير كتير وكل يوم بنام وبصلي وبدعي ربنا إنه نشوفه ونسمعه وننول رضاه "" والحمد لله" زي ما قلتلك مش عارف اللي صارلي لما احلمت بالنور عمري ماشفت نور زي هالنور ولهلق مش قادر أنسى المنظر رائع الله إن شاء الله ينور قلوبكم ويحببكم بالسيد المسيح زي ما بحبه وشكراً كتير


----------



## انت الفادي (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> أخي العزيز الصراحة إن كلامك الهادئ الرزين بيبين رقيك وثقافتك العالية وأشكرك على ردك المهذب بس زي مانت عارف إن مشكلتي إن الفترة الطويلة الله قضيتها مسيحي بس عمره ما دخل في دماغي إن السيد المسيح هو الله كل اللي كنت أعرفه إنه ابن الله زي ما إحنا ولاده ومنصليله "أبانا الذي في السماوات" وكنت بفكر إنه حتى لو كان اقتباس "وبصراحة السد المسيح" لو كان زي ما بتقولي الله مش بحاجة لأن يقتبس إشي.. وطالما هوه نفسه اللي كلم الشيطان وزي ما بتقولي إبليس مش بشر وله قوة غير الناس ومعرفة أو عقل غيرنا وعنده علم أنه لو كان بيحكي مع بشر والا آلهه ممكن كان عرف إن الكلام اقتباس مش عن صح.. وبعدين لو كان السيد المسيح بيقتبس ليش بيكرر للشيطان ولاسرائيل إن الله واحد ألهكم كما هو إلاهي،، ولو شفتي فلم آلام المسيح لبكيتي معي والحيوانات الرومان بيعذبوه وهوه بينادي على ربنا "يا إلاهي"" يا ربي "" لما شبقتني""؟؟ إي والله الكلام هادا بيبكي الحجر.. ومن كتر مابكيت ودوني عالكنيسة وأبونا هداني وقاللي بس عشان تعرف قديش ضحى السيد المسيح عشانّا "" بناقشنا كتير في الفلم وقاللي يا ابني السيد المسيح روح الله وكلمته شو الغلط إنا نعتبره إبنه أو جزء منه ،، قلتله طب يا أبونا مش آدم زيه فيه روح الله وكلنا فينا روح الله وعشان هيك منقول في الصلاة أبانا ؟؟ قاللي صح بس وضعه غير وضعنا قلتله صح برضه أكيد يعني معقول إحنا الناس العاديين نقارن نفسنا بإنسان عظيم فيه روح الله ومش جائ من البشر فيه،، يعني يا أخي العزيز اللي عرفته إن التسمية "المجازية" إن السيد المسيح إبن الله مش غلط بس لما يصير أنه الله الحكي بيصير كبير كتير عشان لو فكرت بنفس الاتجاه بقول لنفسي يا جماعة معقوله ربنا يرضى بإهانات الرومان واليهود ويصلب نفسه منشان يكفر عن سيئات آدم عليه السلام وسيئاتنا ليش عشان هو نفسه يغفرلنا ويخلصنا ،، طب مادام هيك ليش ماغفرلنا بنفس الوقت وبدون أي شيء وهو الله كان بيقول غفرت لكم ولآدم فبينغفر إلنا.. صح والا أنا غلطان برضه؟؟ وبعدين عندي سؤال تاني محيرني عن الطاهرة ستنا مريم "العذراء" برضه ما كانش عندي فكرة عن إنه في ناس بتعتقد إن التسمية عذراء عشانها بقيت عذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح " طب كيف"؟؟ وإحنا منعرف إنه انولد ولادة طبيعية "يعني مش سيزيريا" أو غيرها "" وعلى فكرة في ناس مسيحيين بيقولوا إن ستنا الطاهرة جابت 5 ولاد وبنات "" طبعاً خبر قريته من مصدر مسيحي "" الكلام برضه لخبطني" صحيح اللي بيقولوه؟؟ المهم ممكن تفسرلي العذرية بعد الولادة؟؟ معلش ما تآخذني عشان بدي أرتاح من قلبي فأنا بحب السيد المسيح كتير كتير وكل يوم بنام وبصلي وبدعي ربنا إنه نشوفه ونسمعه وننول رضاه "" والحمد لله" زي ما قلتلك مش عارف اللي صارلي لما احلمت بالنور عمري ماشفت نور زي هالنور ولهلق مش قادر أنسى المنظر رائع الله إن شاء الله ينور قلوبكم ويحببكم بالسيد المسيح زي ما بحبه وشكراً كتير



عزيزي سبريتوال

لا شكر علي واجب و طالما انت تسأل بأدب  فتأكد تماما انك لن تلقي سوي الادب في الردود و المعاملة..

عزيزي... عدم فهمك لعلاقة السيد المسيح ليس هو عيبا في العلاقة بل هو عيبا فيك انت اعزرني.. كمثال: لو اعطاك المدرس معادلة في الفيزياء و انت لم تفهمها.. فهل هذا هو عيب في المعادلة ام في عدم استيعابك؟؟؟ بالطبع العيب في عدم مقدرة عقلك علي الاستيعاب و ليس في المعادلة..

و لكن حتي ابسط لك الامر سأعطيك مثال:
ان اسمك سبريتوال... و تتكون من عقل و روح و جسد...فأذا وقفت انا امامك لن اري سوي جسدك و لكن هذا لا يمنع وجود عقلك و روحك في هذا الجسد... و عندما اتحدث اليك فأنا اخاطب عقلك و عقلك يرد علي اي يفكر في كلامي ثم يعطيني ردا عن طريق الفم... فالعلاقة بين جسدك و روحك و عقلك هي علاقة تعاونية غير منفصلة...فعندما اخاطب انا عقلك فهل هذا يعني ان اتكلم عن عقلك تاركا الجسد و الروح؟؟؟ بالطبع لا... و اذا تكلمت مثلا عن ذكائك... فهل هذا يعني اني اثني علي ذكائك فقط و لا علاقة لجسدك و روحك بهذا؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. فالثناء علي جسدك هو ثناء علي روحك و عقلك و الثناء علي عقلك هو ايضا ثناء علي روحك و جسدك و الثناء علي احدهم هو ثناء علي الباقي و الثناء علي الكل هو ايضا ثناء علي الثلاثة.

فنفس هذه العلاقة هي ايضا الاقانيم...فالله هو اقنوم الاب و هو ايضا اللاهوت...و السيد المسيح هو اقنوم الابن الذي هو الناسوت متحدا به اللاهوت..و الروح القدس الذي هو روح الله..
اذن فالله حي بروحه واجب الوجود بذاته.. و عاقل و ناطق بكلمته..
فنحن جميعا نعرف ان الله لا يحده شئ و غير محدود القدرة.. فهل وجوده علي الارض في اقنوم الابن هل يحد هذا من وجوده في الكون؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. فأذا جلسنا انا و انت في غرفة و قلنا ان الله معنا... فهل هذا يعني ان الله معنا في الغرفة و انه اصبح غيرموجود في باقي الكون؟؟؟ بالطبع لا.. و الا بذلك نكون قد نفينا علي الله المحدودية..اذن فالله كما هو موجود في الغرفة التي نجلس نحن فيها هو ايضا موجود في كل مكان في الكون..
لذلك ظهور الله في الجسد لا يتنفي مع لا محدودية الله لان جسد السيد المسيح لم و لن يحد من الله في هذا المكان.
و كما نعرف ايضا ان الانسان لا يقدر ان يري وجه الله والا مات الانسان..و لذلك ظهر لنا في شخص السيد المسيح حتي نقدر ان نراه.
فمن الملاحظ ان رفضك لشخص السيد المسيح كاله هو عدم قبول فكرة ان يكون الرومان او اليهود قد عزبوه و ضربوه و صلبوه و قتلوه..
و هذا شئ حقيقي عزيزي.. لانه لا يوجد بشر يقدر ان يمس الله... لا يوجد حتي بشر يقدر ان يري وجه الله فما بالك في ان يعزبه او يضربه..
و هذا بالطبع لم تقوله المسيحية.. اي بمعني ان المسيحية لم تقل ان اليهود عزبوا الله او ضربوه او صلبوه او ما شابه و لكن ما تقوله المسيحي هو ان اليهود عزبوا ابن الله...عزبوا و صلبوا اقنوم الابن.. الذي هو الجسد المتحد باللاهوت... اذن فما الذي فعله اليهود؟؟؟
اليهود و الرومان عزبوا و ضربوا الناسوت.. لانه لا يوجد بشر يقدر ان يمس اللاهوت..
فالذي صلب و قبر و قام من الاموات هو الناسوت.. اما اللاهوت فهو حي داثم الوجود و لا يقدر بشر علي ان يمسه بشئ لان كل الكون يخضع لله و لا يخضع الله لكائن.
فالسيد المسيح اظهر لنا سلطانه الشخصي الذي هو سلطان اللاهوت المتحد به في الكثير من المواضع و بعدة طرق.. فأوضح لنا انه و بسلطانه الشخصي قادر علي غفران الخطايا.. و انه هو يدين العالم و ان دينونته عادلة.. و نحن جميعا نعرف ان لا احد له الدينونة العادلة الا الله.. و بذلك اظهر لنا السيد المسيح لاهوته المتحد بناسوته.. و ايضا قال انه له السلطان ان يضع نفسه و له سلطان ان يأخذها.. ولا احد يأخذها منه بل يضعها هو من نفسه..
فنحن جميعا كبشر لا نقدر ان نتحكم في انفسنا..لا نقدر ان نأخذ ارواحنا او نعيدها مرة اخري.. اما السيد المسيح فله السلطان الكامل لنفسه فيقدر ان يضعها و يقدر ايضا ان يأخذها و هذا دليل اخر علي سلطانه..

و اسمح لي ان اقول لك: 
اذا كان هناك ملك.. عظيم... و جاء شخص و قال هذا ليس بملك بل هو مجرد شحاذ انا اعرفه... فهل انت في هذه اللحظة اهنت هذا الملك ام اكرمته؟؟؟ بالطبع اهنته...
و لكن اذا قلت بالفعل هذا الملك ملك عظيم.. اذن فأنت هنا تكرمه..
فكذلك عندما تقول عن السيد المسيح انه مجرد رسول فأنت تهين الملك العظيم و تصفه بمجرد رسول.. و لكن ان قلت انه بالفعل هو الملك العظيم ملك الملوك فأنت تعطيه مكانته.. اما الملك نفسه فهو له الحق في ان يفعل بملكه ما يشاء.. فهو القادر علي ان ينزل عن عرشه و يسير بين شعبه الذي هو يحبه.. فهل بتواضعه و حبه لشعبه اهان نفسه؟؟؟ بالعكس.. بذلك اظهر حبه لشعبه و اظهر ايضا انه مستمع لهم و انه مهتم بهم و بحياتهم.
رب الجنود ظهر في الجسد حتي يقول لنا.. انا معكم.. لا تخافوا... انا احبكم لا تيئسوا... انا افديكم لا تفزعوا.
تواضع و نزل عن عرشه و ظهر لنا حتي نعرفه و نري عظمته و سلطانه.. حتي نري مدي حبه لنا..
فدانا علي الصليب حتي يكون عادلا و رحيما بدون تعارض للصفتين.. فهو كما هو عادل هو ايضا رحيم.. و يجب ان لا تطغي صفة علي الاخري و الا اصبح غير كاملاو حاش لله ان يكون ناقصا.. فهو حكم علي ادم بالموت و لكنه يحبه.. هو عادلو صادق.. فكيف يرحم ادم دون ان يكسر كلمته؟؟ دون ان ينكس كلمته؟؟؟
فكان الخلاص و الفداء علي الصليب هو الحل حتي يكون حكم الموت كسر بالفداء.. اي ان الحكم قد نفذ و ان العقام قد تم دون ان يموت الانسان.


اما بخصوص السيدة العزراء مريم كلية الطهر..
فهذا اعتقادي الشخصي .. فهي عزراء او باقية عزراء حتي بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح لان هذا الهيكل (جسد السيدة العزراء مريم) يجب ان يبقي طاهرا..
فيوسف النجار لم يمسس العزراء مريم و هي لم تمس نهائيا فهي بقيت عزراء (اي لم يمسسها بشر) حتي موتها..

ربما تفكر في نفسك كيف قدر يوسف النجار ان يعيش معها و لم يمسسها فأقول لك ان يوسف النجار كان يعرف كل شئ عن السيد المسيح و انه ابن الله او الله الظاهر في الجسد  و انه ايضا رجل بار (يوسف) فلم يمسسها و هذه ليست بالامر الصعب لانه حتي يومنا هذا يوجد الرهبان الذين لم يمسسوا امرأة في حياتهم نهائيا حتي موتهم.. فهم يعيشون في حياة الزهد و العفة..
و من ضمن القصص قصة احد الباباوات الذي كان ايضا متزوجا و يعيش مع زوجته حياة الذهد.. فلا معاشرة زوجية بينهم.
و اليك قصته البابا مينا ال61

معونة الله و روحه القدوس يحفظ كل من يحفظ كلامه و يقوي كل من يؤمن به و يطلب القوة.


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual *
*....وهوه بينادي على ربنا "يا إلاهي"" يا ربي "" لما شبقتني""؟؟*

*المسيح قال على الصليب إلهي ولم يقل ربي وذلك كالانسان الكامل *

*الذي وجد الله فيه كل صفات الذبيحة الكاملة القادرة على حمل خطايانا*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*.... شو الغلط إنا نعتبره إبنه أو جزء منه *

*المسيح هو الله وإبن الله ... وليس جزء منه ((( الله لا يتجزء )))*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... يا أخي العزيز اللي عرفته إن التسمية "المجازية" إن السيد المسيح إبن الله مش غلط بس لما يصير أنه الله الحكي بيصير كبير كتير عشان *

*ليس كثيراً على المسيح أن يكون هو الله ... إقترب الى الله بمخافة*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... يا جماعة معقوله ربنا يرضى بإهانات الرومان واليهود ويصلب نفسه منشان يكفر عن سيئات آدم عليه السلام وسيئاتنا *

*في الإهانات إثبات لكراهية الانسان لله *

*وتعلمنا أيضاً كم خطايانا تؤذي مشاعر الله وهو يكرهها*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ليش عشان هو نفسه يغفرلنا ويخلصنا ،، طب مادام هيك ليش ماغفرلنا بنفس الوقت وبدون أي شيء وهو الله *

*عدالة الله تقضي بأخذ العقاب .... فأخذ الله حقة من المسيح إذ حمل خطايانا*

*محبة الله أعطتنا المسيح ليحمل هو هذا العقاب *

*ففي الصليب تم العدل الإلهي وظهرت أيضاً محبة الله ... فلم تتعارض الصفتان*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

* ... وبعدين عندي سؤال تاني محيرني عن الطاهرة ستنا مريم "العذراء" برضه ما كانش عندي فكرة عن إنه في ناس بتعتقد إن التسمية عذراء عشانها بقيت عذراء بعد ولادة السيد المسيح " طب كيف"؟؟*

*العذراوية هنا أنها لم تعرف رجل *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وإحنا منعرف إنه انولد ولادة طبيعية "يعني مش سيزيريا" أو غيرها "" *

*مرة أخرى ( العذراوية هنا أنها لم تعرف رجل )*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وعلى فكرة في ناس مسيحيين بيقولوا إن ستنا الطاهرة جابت 5 ولاد وبنات "" طبعاً خبر قريته من مصدر مسيحي "" الكلام برضه لخبطني" صحيح اللي بيقولوه؟؟ *

*لابد أن تتلخبط لأنك قلت سمعت من ناس *

*إقر الإنجيل وتعرف على الحق بنفسك ولا تعتمد على أقوال الناس *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*... معلش ما تآخذني عشان بدي أرتاح من قلبي فأنا بحب السيد المسيح كتير كتير وكل يوم بنام وبصلي وبدعي ربنا إنه نشوفه ونسمعه وننول رضاه "" والحمد لله" زي ما قلتلك مش عارف اللي صارلي لما احلمت بالنور عمري ماشفت نور زي هالنور ولهلق مش قادر أنسى المنظر رائع الله *

*أرجو أن يكون قلبك إرتاح وتظل تحب المسيح وتبقى مصلياً وسترى نور المسيح*


----------



## Spiritual (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أشكركم من كل قلبي على كلامكم الرائع ،،، والحقيقة زي ما قلتولي مش من السهل على إنسان عاش طول عمره بيقرأ الإنجيل زي ما هو مكتوب وبيركز فقط على العهد الجديد وأقوال السيد المسيح بس وهي أقوال واضحة جداً بالنسبة لأي قارئ إنه يقدر يحلل مبدأ التثليث أو ألوهية السيد المسيح ،، وكلامكم وتحليلاتكم منطقية بشرح معنى الناسوت واللاهوت بارككم الرب"" راح أحاول أقرأ الكتاب المقدس كله شوي شوي وأتعرف على رأي المبعوثين والرسل" وأستنير برأيكم ومعلش أعذروني عشان الكلام صعب شوي علي"" وزي ما انتوا عارفين إنه الله إشي كبير كتير زي ما قاللي أخي الحبيب فادي لأن اللاهوت لا حدا بيقدر يعرفه أو يعرف ماهيته ،، بس في شيء صغير مافهمنته من أخي فريدي "أن الله لا يتجزأ"" يعني مبدأ الانشقاق أو الانشطار غير وارد فهمت من هالمبدأ إنه الروح أو الكلمة يعني الروح القدس أو السيد المسيح مش أجزاء من الله زي مافهمت "ويمكن يكون مفهومي غلط" والكلام هادا يضعني في حيرة مرة تانية عن معنى الكلمة والروح " يعني لما ربنا أرد إنه مريم الطاهرة تجيب السيد المسيح أرسل لها الروح القدس والمسلمين بيقولوا إن الروح القدس هو جبريل عليه السلام وألقى فيها كلمة الله " يعني روح الله" والمسيحية بيقولوا إن الروح القدس هو "جزء الله" .. والله زي ما قلتوا ما بيتجزأ"" ونفخ فيها من روح الله..كلام بيحير شوي.. فأنا اللي بعرفه إن الله بمجرد أن تكون مشيئته ممكن يقول للطاهرة العذراء إحملي بتحمل "من غير هالواسطه" صح؟؟ بس عشانو إجا في النص "الطريفة" وقريته نفسه في القرآن كمان ما بقدرش أحلله لأن الطريقة من ضمن إرادة الله ولتكن مشيئته"" ومن اللي فهمته إنه الله عشان يوري الناس قديش بيحبهم بعث السيد المسيح "لاهوت وناسوت" يعني جزء الله وجزء الانسان واللي تعزب عشاننا وفدى حاله هو الناسوت مش اللاهوت عشان ما حدا بيتجرأ المساس باللاهوت وهو "جزء الله" يعني بقدر أقول في حالتين .. لو الله ما "لا يتجزأ" زي ما قال أخوي فريدي نزل هو نفسه ودخل في السيد المسيح وصلب الناسوت ورجع مرة تانية للعرش.. وفي هالحالة لما كان اللاهوت "كله" على الأرض في جسم الناسوت مين كان يحكم الكون؟؟ ولو كان جزء منه رجعنا للحلقة نفسها مرة تانية صح؟؟ معلش أنا عارف إنكم طيبين وما تآخذوني على تفكيري بس عشان ما يكون عند الواحد أي شك ممكن أستفيد منكم بارككم الرب.. وأشكر أخي فريدي وأخي فادي عشان فسرتولي إيش معنى العذرية وهادا كلام منطقي جداً جداً " العذراء يعني اللي ما مسها بشر "" واللي قالوا إنه السيد المسيح إله أخوت"إخوة المسيح هم أتوا بعد أن تزوجت مريم بزوجها يوسف النجار بعد موضوع انجاب المسيح وهى عذراء بدون زوج وكان أكبرهم يعقوب أصغر من المسيح فهم إخوته من مريم لأنهم أصغر من المسيح سنا وأنجبتم بعد عودتها من مصر"" كلامهم غلط ولو كانوا مسيحية.. شكراً كتير كتير إلكم


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> أشكركم من كل قلبي على كلامكم الرائع ،،، والحقيقة زي ما قلتولي مش من السهل على إنسان عاش طول عمره بيقرأ الإنجيل زي ما هو مكتوب وبيركز فقط على العهد الجديد وأقوال السيد المسيح بس وهي أقوال واضحة جداً بالنسبة لأي قارئ إنه يقدر يحلل مبدأ التثليث أو ألوهية السيد المسيح ،، وكلامكم وتحليلاتكم منطقية بشرح معنى الناسوت واللاهوت بارككم الرب"" راح أحاول أقرأ الكتاب المقدس كله شوي شوي وأتعرف على رأي المبعوثين والرسل" وأستنير برأيكم ومعلش أعذروني عشان الكلام صعب شوي علي"" وزي ما انتوا عارفين إنه الله إشي كبير كتير زي ما قاللي أخي الحبيب فادي لأن اللاهوت لا حدا بيقدر يعرفه أو يعرف ماهيته ،، بس في شيء صغير مافهمنته من أخي فريدي "أن الله لا يتجزأ"" يعني مبدأ الانشقاق أو الانشطار غير وارد فهمت من هالمبدأ إنه الروح أو الكلمة يعني الروح القدس أو السيد المسيح مش أجزاء من الله زي مافهمت "ويمكن يكون مفهومي غلط" والكلام هادا يضعني في حيرة مرة تانية عن معنى الكلمة والروح " يعني لما ربنا أرد إنه مريم الطاهرة تجيب السيد المسيح أرسل لها الروح القدس والمسلمين بيقولوا إن الروح القدس هو جبريل عليه السلام وألقى فيها كلمة الله " يعني روح الله" والمسيحية بيقولوا إن الروح القدس هو "جزء الله" .. والله زي ما قلتوا ما بيتجزأ"" ونفخ فيها من روح الله..كلام بيحير شوي.. فأنا اللي بعرفه إن الله بمجرد أن تكون مشيئته ممكن يقول للطاهرة العذراء إحملي بتحمل "من غير هالواسطه" صح؟؟ بس عشانو إجا في النص "الطريفة" وقريته نفسه في القرآن كمان ما بقدرش أحلله لأن الطريقة من ضمن إرادة الله ولتكن مشيئته"" ومن اللي فهمته إنه الله عشان يوري الناس قديش بيحبهم بعث السيد المسيح "لاهوت وناسوت" يعني جزء الله وجزء الانسان واللي تعزب عشاننا وفدى حاله هو الناسوت مش اللاهوت عشان ما حدا بيتجرأ المساس باللاهوت وهو "جزء الله" يعني بقدر أقول في حالتين .. لو الله ما "لا يتجزأ" زي ما قال أخوي فريدي نزل هو نفسه ودخل في السيد المسيح وصلب الناسوت ورجع مرة تانية للعرش.. وفي هالحالة لما كان اللاهوت "كله" على الأرض في جسم الناسوت مين كان يحكم الكون؟؟ ولو كان جزء منه رجعنا للحلقة نفسها مرة تانية صح؟؟ معلش أنا عارف إنكم طيبين وما تآخذوني على تفكيري بس عشان ما يكون عند الواحد أي شك ممكن أستفيد منكم بارككم الرب.. وأشكر أخي فريدي وأخي فادي عشان فسرتولي إيش معنى العذرية وهادا كلام منطقي جداً جداً " العذراء يعني اللي ما مسها بشر "" واللي قالوا إنه السيد المسيح إله أخوت"إخوة المسيح هم أتوا بعد أن تزوجت مريم بزوجها يوسف النجار بعد موضوع انجاب المسيح وهى عذراء بدون زوج وكان أكبرهم يعقوب أصغر من المسيح فهم إخوته من مريم لأنهم أصغر من المسيح سنا وأنجبتم بعد عودتها من مصر"" كلامهم غلط ولو كانوا مسيحية.. شكراً كتير كتير إلكم



عزيزي... ما يجعل عليك الامر صعبا هو محاولتك التجزئ و التفكيك في التفكير..
فكما قال لك اخي الحبيبي فريدي ان الله لا يتجزء.. و بالتالي يجب عليك ان توحد من الله لا ان تجزئه.. فالمسيحية الله الاله الكامل الذي هو ناطق بكلمته و حي بروحه و واجب الوجود بذاته...
و كما اعطيتك مثال مسبق عن عقلك و روحك و جسدك.. فهل هذه اجازء منك ام هي مكوناتك؟؟؟
الفرق بين كلمة اجزاء و بين كلمة مكونات.. هو ان كلمة اجزاء هي اجزاء يمكن تجميعها او تفريقها كمثال السيارة.. فنحن نتكلم عن اجزاء السيارة لاننا نقدر ان نفكك هذه الاجزاء و نفصلها عن بعضها اما الله فليس له اجزاء تفكك و تركب و تجمع و تطرح حاشا لله ان يكون كذلك..
ولكن عقيدت التثليث هي عقيدة اظهار الله في صفاته الكاملة و ليست المصمتة.. تظهر الاله الكامل و ليس الاله المصمت..
فأعزرني علي هذا التعبير... الله ليس مجرد كائن مجهول الشكل و الصفات... فأذا قلت حاشا لله ان يكون كذلك فأقول لك هذا ما اوضحته العقيدة المسيحية ان الله متفاعل مع الكون بروحه و عقله و ذاته..

و اخيرا نقطة ميلاد السيد المسيح.. فأسمح لي ان اقول لك.. ان الكتاب المقدس لم يتكلم عن نفخ روح او ما شابه في مريم... عفوا عزيزي.. و لكن الله اكثر قدرة من ذلك.

نجد مثلا في القرأن ان الله ارسل جبريل الي مريم و نفخ فيها و وهبها الطفل... مع العلم ان القرأن نفسه يقول ان الله يقول للشئ كن فيكون.. و لكن هل فعل الله في القرأن ذلك؟؟؟ كلا.. بل ارسل جبريل الذي نفخ و ليس الله.. و لو قرأت التفاسير ستجد ان النفخة قامت بعمل الاجراء الطبيعي الذي يعمله الرجل مع امرأته في التخصيب.. اي ان النفخة نزلت و ولجت في فرجها و خصبت البويضة.. اي ان العملية كانت عملية تناسلية بحته..و بذلك تنتفي قدرة الله بقوله للشئ كن فيكون..

اما في الكتاب المقدس... ظهر الملاك لمريم و بشرها... و بعدها جاء الروح القدس... و حل علي مريم.. و حبلت... و هنا تتجلي قدرة الله العظيمة فهو لم يرسل النفخة مع ملاك او مع شخص و لم يحتاج اصلا الي النفخ.. بل حل روح الله علي مريم.. و حبلت..
كما حل الروح القدس علي التلاميذ و اخذوا في وقتها بالتكلم بالسنة اخري.. فلم يمروا بمراحل التعليم العادية حتي يتكلموا هذه اللغات بل كانت المعجزة هي حلول الروح القدس ثم دون اي اتصالات او دون اي نفخ او ما شابه تحدث المعجزة..
فكذلك اراد الله ان مريم العزراء تحبل و لاحظ كلمة عزراء... فهي حبلت و هي عزراء.. اي لم يلج اي شئ من فرجها نهائ كما يريد القرأن ان يفهمنا...
فقال للشئ كن فكان دون نفخ و دون وسطاء و دون الحوجة الي كائن اخر ينفخ او يزمر.


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

ملحوظة: خروجي عن الموضوع بهذه الطريقة و عن تخصص القسم قد يعرضني للفصل من المنتدي و لكن من اجل ان اوصل لك المعلومة عن الايمان المسيحي الحقيقي فأنا مستعد لقطع رقبتي حتي.

ملحوظة اخري..
لو قرأت الكتاب المقدس كله من العهد القديم الي العهد الجديد.. ستتوصل الي نتيجة مبهرة و هي ان رسالة الله من ادم حتي يوحنا المعمدان هي اعداد البشر نفسيا و عقليا و روحيا لقبول الخلاص بالسيد المسيح.. و ستجد العديد و العديد من النبوئات الصريحة بالفعل عن السيد المسيح و التي ايضا ستظهر لك لاهوته.
و لكن رجائي هو ان تستعين بتفاسير الاباء الاولين المعتمدة لدينا لفهم ما يستعصي عليك.


----------



## Spiritual (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

مش عارف إيش أقولك إنت أكثر من رائع ،، والصراحة أكتر وأكتر إني في غاية السعادة فيك ومنور المنتدى كله وأنا متأكد إن المنتدى لن يلومك على خروجك عن التخصص لأنك فعلاً أجزيت وأعطيت علمك بأفضل الوسائل والطرق فأنا أحبك في المسيح وكلامك زي البلسم عالقلب،، وبطلب من الرب يخليك نوارة للناس ،، وأهم توصية وصانا إياها السيد المسيح أن نهدي الناس للحق،، وتحليلك لحمل الطاهرة مريم تحليل جميل جداً ومنطقي ،، ومع إني لحد الآن ملخبط في تعريفي للروح القدس اللي بيسموه المسلمين جبريل الملاك بس زي ما قلتيلي إن جبريل بشرها بالطفل والروح القدس حل عليها لتنجب السيد المسيح ،، معلش معلش ممكن أعرف إيش يعني الروح القدس ،، مع إني تعمدت وبعرف إن الرح القدس بتحل علينا كبشر وبتحمينا من شرور أعمالنا وهي نفس الإشي عند المسلمين روح الله في آدم التي انتقلت إلينا كبشر وحولتنا من بشر عاديين لأناس فينا الروح وفينا النفس ،، ولهذا السبب مسموح للإنسان أن يذبح الذبائح زي الجاج والخرفان عشان فيها نفس بس مافيهاش روح بس منعنا من القتل للإنسان عشان فيه روح ونفس soul & Spirit وعلى فكرة مش عارف شو صاير معي من خمس أيام للآن بحلم وبتذكر الحلم أو جزء منه لأنه عمري ماتذكرت أحلامي إلا نادراً ،، والنور اللي قلتلك عليه شفته مرتين بس مش عارف أحدد نور صح بس صدقيني مش زي النور اللي منشوفه إشي أحلى بكتير من النور العادي وبتحس إن فيه شيء مريح جداً ويارب يكون خير عشان أنا بحب السيد المسيح كتير كتير وباتمرار بحاول أصلي وأقرأ أقواله "" بس لحد الان عندي شكوك كتيرة في أمور كتيره بالنسبة لشغلات مش عارف أحللها زي المكتوب "بعنوان يسوع والعالم" لا تظنوا أني جئت لأرسي سلاماً على الأرض بل سيفا""إلى آخر النص اللي ما قدرت أفهمه عشانه مش زي ما قريت في نصوص أخرى وطبعاً ما بدي أحرجك مع اختصاصك عشان بديش إلا إنك تكون منور كل الناس وبدعيلك من كل قلبي تكون أحسن الناس باركك الرب آمين:t13:


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

عزيزي سبريتوال

الذي قدرت ان الخصه من مشاركتك هو نقطتين:
اولا: لديك مشكلة في معرفة الروح القدس.
ثانيا: استفسارك عن اية لم اتي لالقي سلاما بل سيفا.

بالنسبة لاولا:
نحن في المسيحية نؤمن بالروح القدس.. لاحظ ادوات التعريف في الكلمتين: ال روح ال قدس...و هو الروح القدس هو روح الله الذي هو احد الاقانيم الثلاثة..فالله حي بروحه كما نعرف جميعا فروحه هذه هي التي تحل علينا و تظللنا.. فكما نعرف جميعا ان الله غير محدود و ان الله ايضا كامل القدرة فروحه هو القادر علي حفظنا (بالطبع الكلام عن روحه هو ايضا الكلام عن الله لان روح الله هي روحه القدوس) و بالتالي الروح القدس ليس هو مخلوق او خادم يخدم الله بل هو الله نفسه..و هذا دليل علي محبة الله لنا فهو يحمينا بنفسه و ينير قلبنا بنفسه و يمدنا قوة و ايمان بنفسه و ليس بتابع له..
و هذه هي النظرة المسيحية للروح القدس.. الذي يحل علينا بالمعمودية و الذي ينموا فينا و يرشدنا الي طريق الرب اذا اردنا نحن.
فالسيد المسيح يقول لك انا واقف علي الباب اقرع... ان فتحت لي ... لاحظ عزيزي.. انه لا يفتح الباب من نفسه.. بل يترك لك انت الخيار في حياتك .. و يقول لك ان كانت محبتك عظيمة و فتحت الباب فيدخل هو و يملأ قلبك و يسكن فيه.. فهو لا يفرض نفسه ابدا.. كل ما يطلبه منك هو ان تفتح انت الباب.. ان تسير انت خطوة واحدة فقط في اتجاهه و هو يجري باقي الطريق اليك فاتحا لك يده..

اما النظرة الاسلامية للروح القدس فهي تختلف تماما عن المسيحية.. فأولا اسمه في الاسلام.. روح القدس... لاحظ اختفاء ادوات التعريف في كلمة روح...
ثانيا: حتي التعريف لروح القدس هو مختلف .. لان روح القدس في الاسلام ليس الا ملاك من ملائكة الله و هو جبريل.. يمكنك ان تقول من احد رؤساء الملائكة او من احد الملائكة المفضلين لدي الله.. لانه لا يعتمد علي غيره في اداء المهام..
فنجد انه من نفخ في ادم و هو من كان يبشر الانبياء وهو من بشر مريم و نفخ فيها و هو من كان يظهر لمحمد و يعطيه الوحي..
اذن فهذا روح القدس ليس هو روح الله كما نؤمن نحن بل هو مجرد خادم من خدام الله.. و لكنه في العديد من الاشياء هو شريك لله (قرأنيا) فنجده هو من يقوم بعمل كل شئ كما ذكرت لك مسبقا بالنفخ و ما شابه..هذا هو جبريل عزيزي..

ثانيا: نقطة النص الذي يقول فيه السيد المسيح لم ااتي لالقي سلام بل سيفا..

عزيزي.. اولا دعنا نلقي نظرة علي حياة السيد المسيح.. فهو عاش حياة هادئة سالمة و كان مسالما جدا. و ديع القلب طيب.. محب... و نجد ايضا انه لم يكون جيوش او عسكر او يقتني مال او يجمع المال او يحرض علي القتل او حتي الاسلحة...وحتي تلاميذه الذين هو اختارهم اختارهم من ابسط الاوساط في اسرائيل فمنهم الصيادين و جامعين الذكاة و لم يجمع جندي واحد اليه..
و بعد ان القينا نظرة علي حياته (نظرة سريعة جدا جدا) يبقي شئ واحد.. وهو انا كمسيحي بما اني اعرف حياة السيد المسيح و اهدافه و تعاليمه.. حتي لو قرأت هذا النص و لم افهم معناه فمن المستحيل ان يتظرق ذهني الي انه يقصد القتل و الحرب و العنف.
لان التفكير بذلك يتنافي بكل المقاييس عن حياته و اسلوبه و تعاليمه.. اذن فما هو العمل لفهم هذا النص؟؟؟ هو الرجوع الي تفاسير الاباء الاولين لتفسير النص..
و معظم الاحيان يكون تفسير النص موجود في النصوص التي سبقته او التي تليه..
فالنص كاملا يقول:
  [SIZE=-2]34  لا تظنوا اني جئت لألقي سلاما على الارض.ما جئت لألقي سلاما بل سيفا.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]35[/SIZE]  فاني جئت لأفرّق الانسان ضد ابيه والابنة ضد امها والكنة ضد حماتها. [SIZE=-2]36[/SIZE]  واعداء الانسان اهل بيته.


فمن هذا النص نلاحظ العلاقة بين السيف و بين التفرقة... فبالايمان بالسيد المسيح ينقلب اهل البيت علي المؤمن كما قال السيد المسيح اعداء الانسان اهل بيته..
و هذا يحدث الي يومنا هذا.. أذا ترك مسلم الاسلام و دخل المسيحية مثلا... نجدا ان بداية الحرب تبدأ من اهل بيته فيحاولوا شتي الطرق لاثنائه عن طريقه.. و اذا تعزر عليهم كل شئ يبدأوا في استخدام العنف...
و هذا ما قصده السيد المسيح بكلمة انه القي سيفا..فالسيف الملقي هذا ليس هو سيف في يد المؤمنين بل هو سيف مسلط علي رقابهم... فكل من يؤمن سيعاني الاضطهاد..
كان العديد من الناس يظنون انه بمجرد الايمان بالسيد المسيح سينالون النعيم و الراحة و السعادة (كل الاشياء الدنيوية) و لكن السيد المسيح اعلن لهم انه لن يكون كل هذا بل سيكون الايمان به هو سيف مسلط علي رقابهم و لذلك اكد و قال من ينكره امام الناس ينكره هو ايضا امام ابيه الذي في السموات...

عزيزي... المسيحية تدعوا الي السلام و تحث كل مؤمن علي السلام و المحبة.. 
فكيف تظن مثل هذا الظن بالسيد المسيح؟؟؟
كيف تسئ فهمه وهو الذي فدانا علي الصليب؟؟
صدقني حتي قبل ان ابداء ابحث و اقرأ تفاسير.. لم يخامرني لحظة واحدة الشك في رسالة المحبة التي اعطانا السيد المسيح و بعد ان قرأت التفاسير تأكدت اكثر و اكثر من رسالة المحبة و السلام.


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

عزيزي سبرتوال

ملحوظة صغيرة... انا اقل واحد من اقل واحد في هذا المنتدي في الكتاب المقدس.. بل هناك بالفعل اعضاء مباركين مملوئين نعمة و بركة و هم اقدر مني بالااف المرات علي شرح الايمان المسيحي..

ربنا ينير لك طريقك و يكشف لك عن ذاته.


----------



## Spiritual (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

شي عظيم اللي كتبته يا أخي الحبيب كلامك مقنع جداً وأنا مبسوط كتير ،، وخصوصاً عن الروح القدس لأنه فعلاً لا يمكن إلا أن يكون من الله ،، ومع إني من زمان مارحت الكنيسة ورجلي "مكسورة من فترة" بس شجعتيني أروح في أقرب فرصة وتفسيرك للسيف تفسير أيضاً منطقي وبالطبع عمري ما فكرت إنه لا سمح الله السيد المسيح يمكن أن يقلب الموازين في هالنص ويغير التعليمات الأساسية بالتسامح وإكرام الأب والأم والأخ وعمرة ما حث إلا على الخير فمستحيل أن يكون تفسير الآية كما وردت والمنطق زي ما قلت بالظبط ،، بس لسه عندي يعني سؤال بسيط تاني ،، الحقيقة إنه أنا متعمد عالأورثودوكسية وبالطريقة الأورثودوكسية بس عشان أنا ماعنديش أي فكرة عن اختلاف المذاهب أو الاتجاهات المسيحية قلت المهم في العمودية الايمان بالله والمسيح عليه السلام واعنديش مشكلة بين الاتجاهات وممكن يكونوا على خلاف في بعض المبادئ اللي مابتهمنيش كتير طالما أنا بصلي والصلاة في كل الطوائف زي بعض وبأمن بالله وبأمن بالسيد المسيح ،، بس يعني ضروري أتعمد بكل المذاهب المسيحية عشان أتأكد إني ماشي صح؟؟ والا كفاية تعميد الكنيسة الأورثودوكسية "" وأقولك سر" إن أمي لما ماتت قالتلي إنها عمدتني بس أنا عشان أتأكد من العملية طلبت تعميدي مرة ثانية فهل هذا صح؟؟ وبعدين سؤال ثاني ومعلش الله يخليك ما تزعل مني أنا زي ما قلت لك إني في أمريكا انتسبت لجمعية الكنائس الموحدة وهي كنائس أو جمعية مسيحية لا تؤمن بالمذاهب المسيحية بيدعوا أن المسيحية واحدة ومسارها واحد والمفروض كلهم يلموا شملهم على بعض وينسوا أورثودوكس والا بروتوستانت أو كاثوليك فالمسيح عليه السلام واحد والروح القدس والله واحد ولو كان الناسوت معنا كما هو اللاهوت الآن كنا أكلنا بهدله منه على هالتفرق صح؟؟فشو بتنصحني ،، وبعدين عشان أنا برضه كنت ضمن الروحانيين الأمريكان بيؤمنوا بكل الرسالات السماوية وبأنها مكملة لبعض زي ما قال السيد المسيح طبعاً آمنوا كمان بالاسلام وطبعاً مش زي ما بيتعاملوا معه المسلمين " يعني بيعتقدوا إن الانجيل واحد مش أربعة والا خمسة واستخلصوا الأقرب إلى الصح وعندهم كتير من النصوص وبالطبع لا يعاملوا ما أتى به الرسل زي النصوص الصادرة عن السيد المسيح وبيعتبروها بس نور يتنورا منه عشان اللي قاله السيد المسيح باعتبار اللاهوت والناسوت مش زي ماقالوه البشر بالرغم من أنهم ملهمين أو عندهم علم كتير بس بيظلوا ناس أو خلق من الله .. وبالطبع هالأشياء ممكن تكون مغايرة شوية عن الاتجاه المسيحي اللي تعلمتوه بس برضه اتجاه مسيحي ،، مش عارف شو أسوي بس طالما أنا في الطريق إلى الله فمفيش مشكلة والله كريم بينور الطريق وأنا أقرع الباب والله إن شاء الله سيفتحه.. وأكرر شكري الجزيل إلك يا أخي الحبيب باركك الله


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

لا شكر علي واجب عزيزي سبريتوال

بص حبيبي... الفرق بين الطوائف المسيحية شئ لا احب ان اتحاور فيه لانك كما قلت كلنا مسيحيين و نؤمن بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا و فادينا كلنا.

اما بخصوص المعمودية فالمعمودية لا تكرر (بحسب علمي ) فهي مرة واحدة في حياة الانسان و لا تكرر مرة اخري.. اما اذا كنت لا تعرف اذا كنت بالفعل معمد ام لا فهذا شئ لا اعرف الرد عليه صدقني.. و لكن كما قلت لك هنا في المنتدي العديد من الاساتذة و الذين انا اتعلم منهم بالامانة. يمكنك ان تسألهم.
اما بخصوص لم الشمل كما انت تقول فهو شئ جميل او كما يقال هو هدف سامي.. و لكن كما تعلم ايضا ان الهنا اله نظام و هذا يعني ان لم الشمل يجب ان يتم بترتيب و نظام معين 
اما نظام الجماعات التي تؤمن بكل الاديان فهذه جماعات انا اشك في نواياها لسبب بسيط جدا...
ارجوا ان لا تظن في ظن سئ او تسئ فهمي و لكني اقول لك هل يصلح جمع الصالح مع الفاسد؟؟؟ انا لا اقصد اشخاص بل اقصد تعاليم... فهناك تعاليم فاسدة و تعاليم صالحة .. فلو قلت اني اؤمن بكل الاديان اذن فأنا اخلط الفاسد مع الصالح.. ربما انسب الفاسد الي الصالح او العكس.. و بهذا تكون الاسائة في جميع الاحوال للصالح.
و لكن ربما تكون هذه المسطلحات قاسية بعض الشئ فنستغني عنها بشئ اخر..
القول بأني اؤمن بجميع الاديان فهذا شئ قد يدخله التعقيد و الشوشرة من ما يؤدي الي اختلاط الامور في ذهني.. لاني لا اقدر ان اجمع بين التضاد في اتجاه واحد و لا نقدر ان نجمع سيارتين تسيران في اتجاهان مختلفان و نقول هما يسيران في اتجاه واحد.
و لذلك وجب علي التوضيح فقط.. ان هذه الجماعات هي تتخذ الاديان من ناحية فلسفية محضة لا غير و هذه النظرة للاسف تكون نظرة سطحية.. و لو لاحظت انك قلت بنفسك انهم يؤمنون بالاسلام و لكن ليس بطريقة المسلمين.. و يمكننا ان نطبق هذا ايضا علي ايمانهم بالمسيحية فسيكون ايمانهم هو ايمان بالقشرة دون عمق..

و اخيرا و هذا هو الاهم في الموضوع كله قول الكتاب المقدس في الايمان:
  [SIZE=-2]14[/SIZE]  واكتب الى ملاك كنيسة اللاودكيين.هذا يقوله الآمين الشاهد الامين الصادق بداءة خليقة الله.[SIZE=-2]15  انا عارف اعمالك انك لست باردا ولا حارا.ليتك كنت باردا او حارا.[/SIZE] [SIZE=-2]16[/SIZE]  هكذا لانك فاتر ولست باردا ولا حارا انا مزمع ان اتقيأك من فمي

فهنا يوضح لنا الله الايمان بالقشور او الايمان السطحي الذي هو يمسك العصا من المنتصف.. فيقول له انك لست باردا و لا حارا.. اي لست باردا في ايمانك و لست حارا في ايمانك..بل هو فاتر.. ولانه فاتر فهو مزمع ان يتقيئه....
اي يطرد من رحمة الله..

و ايضا... السؤال هنا كيف تؤمن بنبي اخر او بكتاب اخر.. بعد ان جاء السيد المسيح و تمم الخلاص؟؟؟؟ 
سامحني اذا كان كلامي يجرحك و لكن هل بعد ان فدانا السيد المسيح و اخرجنا من عصر الظلمة الي النور هل يعيدنا مرة اخري الي الظلمة برسول اخر؟؟؟؟
اذا كنت انت تؤمن بالسيد المسيح اله و مخلص... فكيف تؤمن بمن نقض تعاليم المسيح كلها بلا استثناء و تعتقد انه نبي؟؟؟؟

اذا كنت تؤمن بالسيد المسيح اصلا.. فكيف تؤمن بنبي بعد السيد المسيح و قد قال السيد المسيح بنفسه انه سيأتي انبياء كذبة كثيرين؟؟؟
كيف تقبل ان تؤمن بأن الله يرسل انسان يختلف كل الاختلاف عن كل انبياء الله في التعليم و الاخلاق؟؟؟

عفوا عزيزي.. ولكن صدقني فكرة الايمان بكل الاديان هذه فكرة حالمة و هي مجرد فكرة لجزب اكبر عدد من الناس دون توضيح النوايا الحقيقية لهذه الجماعات.


----------



## Spiritual (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أكرر شكري يا أخي الحبيب على ما جئت به من درر فالحقيقة إن كلامك كله مقنع ربنا يقويك آمين ،، ومن ناحية المعمودية وعشان أمي عمدتني بعد ما مات والدي وبالطبع كنت صغير كتير ومش متأكد من الحادثة وأمي كانت كبيرة بالسن برضه ما تأكدت من إنها متزكرة كل إشي عشان هيك أصريت إني أتعمد مرة تانية بنية طيبة وقلت لأبونا نفس الحكي قاللي طالما إنك مش متأكد فمافيش مانع من التعميد " على حسب رأيه وأعتقد أن رأيه صائباً""أما من ناحية الاتجاه أو التوجه لأي فئة أو طائفة فعشان برضه تفكيري متجه بشكل عقلاني أكثر منه عقائدي بحت مما يرجح أن أتبنى الدين الصحيح ما أمكن فأيضاً لا أعتقد أن ذلك فد يسيء أو يحور من المنحى الأصلي للفكرة..والله أعلم طبعاً،،وكل ما أدعوه من الله أن يهدي جميع المسيحيين في العالم لوضع نهج سليم يتبناه الجميع.. أما فكرة الدين الواحد فالجماعة الأميريكية هناك بالطبع يسيروا على ما قاله المسيح " أنا لم آت لأنقض الناموس "أو ألغي الشريعة" أو الأنبياء بل لأكمل، """ اي يكمل من سبقه وهنا يجب الانتباه إلى النص أنه أيضاً يجب علينا أن لا ننقض الناموس" لأن معنى الاكمال أن شيئاً كان ناقصاً أكمبه هو كما أكمل ما دونه الرسالات السابقة لرسالتهم  وقوله أيضاً لألغي الشريعة أو الأنبياء "لم تكن إلغاء للماضي ولا الحاضر ولا المستقبل""((ما جئت لألغي فالحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول الأرض والسماء))" وهنا يحدد أن صلاحية القول حتى زوال الأرض والسماء أي يوم القيامة" ((لن يزول)) فعل مضارع"" ((حرف واحد ولا نقطة واحدة من الشريعة)) ((حتى يتم كل شيء)) أي حتى تتم إرادة الله ومشيئته.. من الآية الكريمة تري أن الشريعة بدايتها مع آدم عليه السلام ونهايتها حتى زوال الأرض والسماء..أما ما قلتلي إياه  ""قال السيد المسيح بنفسه انه سيأتي انبياء كذبة كثيرين؟؟؟"" قال السيد المسيح أنه سيأتي بعدي أنبياء كذبة لا تعني الشمول بل التبعيض في اللغة والمفهوم ،، عشان هيك الأمريكان فسروا النص بعدم نقض أي رسالة أو نبوة بعد الرسالة المسيحية وبالرغم من أني ميقن تماماً أنه السيد المسيح أكمل وبالتأكيد كل الرسالات السابقة أنما وكما تعرف يا أخي وحتى اليوم نصادف عقبات مع المعاصرة في حياتنا تستلزم علينا أن نضع لها قوانين وأحكام ،، وموقف الجماعة الأمريكية لم تأخذ بالدين الاسلامي كما هو أي استثنت بالطبع الأحاديث النبوية واعتبرتها طريقة الرسول محمد في تطبيقه للنهج الأساسي في القرآن طبقت في القرن السادس للميلاد وتشكل مرجعاً يمكن الاستفادة منه أو عدمها وبالطبع قسموا القرآن لعدة أقسام "" القسم القصصي، الفقهي، التاريخي"" أي الخاضع للمناسبات"" استثنوا الآيات تلك للاستنارة بها فقط وبالطبع عكفوا على تنسيق ما جاء فيها مع الدين المسيحي لتوحيدها أو دمجها معه "" والحقيقة أنه حتى في الاسلام جاء الكثيرون من علماء العصر وقلبوا الموازين في كل التفسيرات الفقهيية بحي أصبحت مشابهه إلى حد كبير مع الدين المسيحي وبالطبع لا يزالون يعملون جاهدين على توحيد الأديان كلها بحيث تكون الأقرب إلى الدين المسيحي والحقيقة أني وجدت الكثير من العلماء المسيحيين والمسلمين منضمين إليهم لقناعتهم أن الله واحد مشيئته واحدة ويجب أن يكون دينه واحد أيضاً وبرضة معلش أطلب منك السماح لهذا الشرح عن الجماعة الكنائسية بس هدا من الواقع وأكرر لك شكري العميق على رقيك وروعتك يارب يباركلك حبيبي


----------



## انت الفادي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*



Spiritual قال:


> أكرر شكري يا أخي الحبيب على ما جئت به من درر فالحقيقة إن كلامك كله مقنع ربنا يقويك آمين ،، ومن ناحية المعمودية وعشان أمي عمدتني بعد ما مات والدي وبالطبع كنت صغير كتير ومش متأكد من الحادثة وأمي كانت كبيرة بالسن برضه ما تأكدت من إنها متزكرة كل إشي عشان هيك أصريت إني أتعمد مرة تانية بنية طيبة وقلت لأبونا نفس الحكي قاللي طالما إنك مش متأكد فمافيش مانع من التعميد " على حسب رأيه وأعتقد أن رأيه صائباً""أما من ناحية الاتجاه أو التوجه لأي فئة أو طائفة فعشان برضه تفكيري متجه بشكل عقلاني أكثر منه عقائدي بحت مما يرجح أن أتبنى الدين الصحيح ما أمكن فأيضاً لا أعتقد أن ذلك فد يسيء أو يحور من المنحى الأصلي للفكرة..والله أعلم طبعاً،،وكل ما أدعوه من الله أن يهدي جميع المسيحيين في العالم لوضع نهج سليم يتبناه الجميع.. أما فكرة الدين الواحد فالجماعة الأميريكية هناك بالطبع يسيروا على ما قاله المسيح " أنا لم آت لأنقض الناموس "أو ألغي الشريعة" أو الأنبياء بل لأكمل، """ اي يكمل من سبقه وهنا يجب الانتباه إلى النص أنه أيضاً يجب علينا أن لا ننقض الناموس" لأن معنى الاكمال أن شيئاً كان ناقصاً أكمبه هو كما أكمل ما دونه الرسالات السابقة لرسالتهم  وقوله أيضاً لألغي الشريعة أو الأنبياء "لم تكن إلغاء للماضي ولا الحاضر ولا المستقبل""((ما جئت لألغي فالحق أقول لكم: إلى أن تزول الأرض والسماء))" وهنا يحدد أن صلاحية القول حتى زوال الأرض والسماء أي يوم القيامة" ((لن يزول)) فعل مضارع"" ((حرف واحد ولا نقطة واحدة من الشريعة)) ((حتى يتم كل شيء)) أي حتى تتم إرادة الله ومشيئته.. من الآية الكريمة تري أن الشريعة بدايتها مع آدم عليه السلام ونهايتها حتى زوال الأرض والسماء..أما ما قلتلي إياه  ""قال السيد المسيح بنفسه انه سيأتي انبياء كذبة كثيرين؟؟؟"" قال السيد المسيح أنه سيأتي بعدي أنبياء كذبة لا تعني الشمول بل التبعيض في اللغة والمفهوم ،، عشان هيك الأمريكان فسروا النص بعدم نقض أي رسالة أو نبوة بعد الرسالة المسيحية وبالرغم من أني ميقن تماماً أنه السيد المسيح أكمل وبالتأكيد كل الرسالات السابقة أنما وكما تعرف يا أخي وحتى اليوم نصادف عقبات مع المعاصرة في حياتنا تستلزم علينا أن نضع لها قوانين وأحكام ،، وموقف الجماعة الأمريكية لم تأخذ بالدين الاسلامي كما هو أي استثنت بالطبع الأحاديث النبوية واعتبرتها طريقة الرسول محمد في تطبيقه للنهج الأساسي في القرآن طبقت في القرن السادس للميلاد وتشكل مرجعاً يمكن الاستفادة منه أو عدمها وبالطبع قسموا القرآن لعدة أقسام "" القسم القصصي، الفقهي، التاريخي"" أي الخاضع للمناسبات"" استثنوا الآيات تلك للاستنارة بها فقط وبالطبع عكفوا على تنسيق ما جاء فيها مع الدين المسيحي لتوحيدها أو دمجها معه "" والحقيقة أنه حتى في الاسلام جاء الكثيرون من علماء العصر وقلبوا الموازين في كل التفسيرات الفقهيية بحي أصبحت مشابهه إلى حد كبير مع الدين المسيحي وبالطبع لا يزالون يعملون جاهدين على توحيد الأديان كلها بحيث تكون الأقرب إلى الدين المسيحي والحقيقة أني وجدت الكثير من العلماء المسيحيين والمسلمين منضمين إليهم لقناعتهم أن الله واحد مشيئته واحدة ويجب أن يكون دينه واحد أيضاً وبرضة معلش أطلب منك السماح لهذا الشرح عن الجماعة الكنائسية بس هدا من الواقع وأكرر لك شكري العميق على رقيك وروعتك يارب يباركلك حبيبي



عزيزي سبريتوال

ما تقوله عن الشريعة فهذا شئ يحدث بالفعل من قبل المسيحيين و اليهود في نفس الوقت.. فالسيد المسيح لم يأتي لينقض الناموس بل ليكمل...كلمة يكمل لا تعني ان الناموس كان ناقصا او ما شابه بل تعني اكمال ما هو موجود في الناموس..
فكلمة اكمل هي التتميم للنبوائات الموجودة في العهد القديم.. و الارتقاء بالعقل البشري الي مرحلة التحكم في الذات و احترام النفس.
قد تشعر من كلامي انه نوع من الطلاسم التي لا تقدر ان تفهمها و لكن للوتضيح يجب العودة الي العهد القديم و نري كيف تعامل الله مع البشر.. فنجد انه تدرج بالتعليم مع البشر من ادني المستويات الي اعلاها و هي المسيحية.. 
فهو فرض احكام علي البشر في الشريعة حتي يعطي للبشر الاحساس بمعني الخطية.
فنجد ان الوصايا العشرة لموسي ماذالت سارية.. 
في هذه الوصايا كمثال مكتوب لا تزني... فماذا قال السيد المسيح عن هذه الوصية؟؟؟ هل لغاها؟؟ لا لم يلغيها بل قام بتوضيح المعني الحقيقي لها.. كما نقول نحن في الدارجية قام بوضع النقاط فوق الحروف. 
فقال السيد المسيح قيل لكم لا تزني اما فأقول لكم كل من نظر الي امرأة و اشتهاها في قلبه فقد زني.. هذا هو الاكمال الذي تكلم عنه تالسيد المسيح.

اما عن نص سيأتي من بعدي انبياء كذبة.. فاحب ان اقول لك ان لغة الكتاب المقدس لغة دقيقة جدا..
فالسيد المسيح لم يقل سيأتي من بعدي بعض الانبياء الكذبة او لم بقل سيأتي من بعدي من منهم انبياء كذبة...بل قال سيأتي من بعدي انبياء كذبة..
فلو انت امنت ان السيد المسيح قد اكمل... فبماذا سيأتي هذا النبي اذن؟؟
كما انه و من الملاحظ عزيزي.. ان منهج هذا النبي يختلف تماما عن مناهج العهد القديم و العهد الجديد... و بعمل مقارنة بين العهد القديم و العهد الجديد بغض النظر عن النبوات عن السيد المسيح فستجد ان العهد القديم و العهد الجديد هم وحدة واحدة متفقين في التعليم و الاسلوب و الهدف و النبوة..
اما القرأن فيختلف عنهم في الاسلوب و في التعليم و حتي في صفات الاله.
فمن هذه المقارنة لا يكون امامنا الاي احد الحلين لا ثالث لهما:
1. اما ان هذا الاله تغير كليا (غير في شخصيته ) و حاشا لله ان يتغير.
2. اما ان يكون هذا النبي ليس نبي.

كما يمكنك ان تلاحظ الاسلوب الشعري للقرأن و الذي هو بجميع الاحوال غير موجود في الكتاب المقدس.
و اختلاف التعاليم..
فأذا اتفقت معي ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.. و هو الذي امرنا بالزواج مرة واحدة.. فكيف يأتي هكذا و يقول تزوجوا اربع؟؟
كيف الذي قال من لطمك علي خدك الايمن فأدر له الاخر ايضا يأتي مرة و يقول عين بعين؟؟
كيف الذي قال لا تقوام الشر بالشر... يأتي و يقول و اعتدوا عليهم بمثلما اعتدوا عليكم؟؟؟
كيف الذي قال من اراد منكم ان يتبعني فليحمل صليبه و يتبعني..ان يقول من بدل دينه فأقتلوه؟؟

اما موضوع بحثك عن تشريع فهذا امر يعود لك عزيزي..و لكني كي اوضح لك معاملة الله لنا سأعطيك مثال:
نجد ان الطفل عندما يولد يكون الاب حنون معه و لا يوجد اي احكام او ما شابه من جهة الاب للطفل لصغر سنه و عدم فهمه.. و لكن بعد وصوله الي سن معين يبدأ الاب في وضع قوانين تحدد نظام البيت لابنه.. فنجده يقول له:
بعد ان تعود من المدرسة يجب ان تتناول وجبة الغداء.. و بعدها تزاكر دروسك..و بعد الانتهاء من دروسك يمكنك ان تلعب قليلا.. ثم في الساعة الثامنة مساء تذهب الي النوم.
و نجد الاب يفرض هذه القوانين لمصلحة ابنه..و يوجد ايضا عقوبات في حالة اخلال ابنه لاحد هذه القوانين..
و لكن بعد ان يكبر هذا الابن و يصل الي سن معينة .. نجد ان هذه القوانين لم تزول بل ماذالت موجودة.. ولكن لا يوجد الحوجة الي الكلام فيها... لان الطفل اصبح شابا.. و يعرف ما يرضي ابيه .. فلن يقول الاب للشاب اذهب الي النوم في الثامنة.. لان الابن اصبح شابا و لا يحتاج الي من يقول له افعل هذا او افعل ذاك.
فكذلك الله تعامل معنا من زمن ادم حتي يومنا هذا.. فنحن كنا اطفال ثم اصبحنا صبيان  ثم اخيرا اصبحنا شباب نعرف ما يرضي الله و ان فعلنا فنفعل عن محبة و ليس عن خوف.


----------



## انت الفادي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههه

عزيزي كلمة الحق.... هل انت تعي ما تقول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت بالفعل اثبت انك مدلس و بطريقة مفضوحة....
لان كل ما انت نقلته هنا لا يتحدث عن السيد يسوع المسيح بل يتحدث عن اسم عيسو و طائفته و هو اسم موجود بالفعل في الكتاب المقدس..
و الطائفة التي انت تتلكم عنها هذه هي طائفة يهودية ظهرت قبل السيد المسيح.. اذن هي طائفة ليس لها اي صلة بالسيد المسيح... و هذه الطائفة ليس لها علاقة اصلا بالمسيحية..

و اليك بعض الكلام من موقع ويكيبيديا الذي انت بنفسك وضعته:
The *Essenes* (sg. _Essene_, pronounced /ɛˈsiːn/) were a Judaic religious group that flourished from the* 2nd century BC *to the 1st century AD. Many separate, but related religious groups of that era shared similar mystic, eschatological, messianic, and ascetic beliefs. These groups are referred to by various scholars as the "Essenes".


هل قرأت عزيزي؟؟؟؟؟ هذه الطائفة ظهرت عام 2 قبل الميلاد.. و سيادتك تريد ان تنسبها الي السيد المسيح..
للاسف تدليسك واضح...
كنت اتمني ان تكون انسان صادقا في نقلك و مع علمي بأنك قرأت هذا الكلام و استخدم بمعرفة و ليس عن جهل هذا الكلام حتي تثبت صحة كلامك.. و لكن عزيزي.. انت تكذب علي نفسك و ليس علينا لاننا نعرف الحق و نتبعه.

قال عيسي قال... ههههههههههههه.
ملحوظة: اسم عيسو موجود بالفعل في الكتاب المقدس في العهد القديم.. و لكنه ليس هو يسوع المسيح...
تعيش و تاخد غيرها... روح دورلك علي كذبة جديدة و تعال احنا في الانتظار.

كان بودي تفنيد كل كلامك و اظهار التدليس فيه و لكن اريد من كل قارئ للموضوع ان يبحث بنفسه في ما انت تقوله و ارجوا ان يبحث المسلمين قبل المسيحيين حت يعرفوا كيف ان زميلهم الذي يسمي نفسه كلمة الحق لا ينطق الا باطلا.


----------



## Spiritual (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

استطعت الحصول على ترجمة لبعض الأنبياء باللغة العبرية والأصول الآرامية حيث أن اللغة الارامية خليط بين الغتين العربية والعبرية من أصل كنعاني :
زكريا ))
بالإنجليزية: Zachariah 
بالعبرية: זכריה
تقسيم الإسم: زاك – آه – راي – ياه 
ويعني ( الله ذُكِر ) وأول جزء من إسمه (زكر) توافق الكلمة العربية (ذِكر).

(( يحيى ))
بالإنجليزية: John 
بالعبرية: יוחנן
تقسيم الإسم: يو – حنَّه 
 ثم تسمَّى بعدهويعني ( حَنوُن ) وأول من تسمَّى بهذا الإسم هو يحيى بن زكريا   , وعِندَ أهل الكتاب يحيى هو (يوحنَّا)مباشرةً أحد أنشط تلاميذ وحواريي المسيح  ولذلك يفرِّق أهل الكتاب بين يحيى النبي وبين يحيى التلميذ بقولهم عن الأول (يوحنا المعمدان) الذي تعمَّد بالماء المقدسة بنهر الأردن.

(( عيسى ))
بالإنجليزية: Jesus 
بالعبرية: ישו
تقسيم الإسم: ياه - شوع
 آرامياًويعني (الله يُخلِّص) وعِند المسيحون هو (يسوع) وكان لسان المسيح  وكان إسمه بالآرامية القديمة (ياشوا), ولما دخلت المسيحية اليونان سمُّوه (إيسوس) ولما دخلت بلاد العرب صار (عِيسَى).


----------



## fredyyy (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*كلمة عيسى غير موجودة في الكتاب المقدس *

*فلا داعي لإضاعة الوقت بأسماء خارج الكتاب المقدس*

*أما كلمة عيسو فهو ابن إسحق ... والرب أبغض عيسو لأنه من أجل أعماله*

*فكتب عنه *
*رومية 9 : 13 *
*كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَحْبَبْتُ يَعْقُوبَ وَأَبْغَضْتُ عِيسُوَ». *

*الذي :*
*ــــــــــــــــ*
*باع بكوريتة بأكلة عدس فضاعت منه البركة*

*تكوين 25 : 34 *
*فَاعْطَى يَعْقُوبُ عِيسُوَ خُبْزا وَطَبِيخَ عَدَسٍ فَاكَلَ وَشَرِبَ وَقَامَ وَمَضَى. فَاحْتَقَرَ عِيسُو الْبَكُورِيَّةَ. *
*ــــــــــــــــ*

*ضايق عيسو أبواه إسحق ورفقة بزواجه من يهوديت وبسمة (من بنات حث)*

*تكوين 26 : 34 *
*وَلَمَّا كَانَ عِيسُو ابْنَ ارْبَعِينَ سَنَةً اتَّخَذَ زَوْجَةً: يَهُودِيتَ ابْنَةَ بِيرِي الْحِثِّيِّ وَبَسْمَةَ ابْنَةَ ايلُونَ الْحِثِّيِّ. *
*35 فَكَانَتَا مَرَارَةَ نَفْسٍ لاسْحَاقَ وَرِفْقَةَ. *
*ــــــــــــــــ*

*تزوج من الشريرات*

*تكوين 28 : 8 , 9*
*رَاى عِيسُو انَّ بَنَاتِ كَنْعَانَ شِرِّيرَاتٌ فِي عَيْنَيْ اسْحَاقَ ابِيهِ *
*فَذَهَبَ عِيسُو الَى اسْمَاعِيلَ وَاخَذَ مَحْلَةَ بِنْتَ اسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ ابْرَاهِيمَ اخْتَ نَبَايُوتَ زَوْجَةً لَهُ عَلَى نِسَائِهِ. *

*ما لكم وهذا الإسم الذي أبغضه الرب*​


----------



## Spiritual (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

كلامك يا أخي الحبيب قمة في الروعة وأنا سعيد جداً عشان قدرت أغير شوي من تفسيراتي لأشياء كثيرة والفضل إلك باركك الرب آمين،، وزي ما قلتيلي عن الاكمال صحيح أن السيد المسيح وضع النقاط عالحروف زي ما فهمتني بس كمان أكمل بترقية النفس والعقل والروح وغير كتير من المفاهيم اللي كانت سائدة في العصور السحيقة يعني بالأصح طوّر العالم وزكى النفس البشرية وأدخل المحبة من أوسع أبوابها في قلوبنا بس زي مانت عارف إن الزمن في تطور ولو كانت الشريعة محصورة في الوصايا العشرة اللي بينهم حبيبنا المسيح لكانت العملية مكتمبة منذ البداية،،لا تقتل لا تزني لا تسرق... زي ماقلتلي أجت من زمان أضاف إليها التسامح بأرقى وأروع المعاني والكلمات ،، مع أنه لازم مش نفهم النص بس زي ما هو عليه"" لأني لو حللت قول السيد المسيح" أحبوا أعداءكم" أن أحب من اغتصب أرضي وهتك عرضي وأن أنحني له متسامحا ودون أن أكافحه أو حتى أدرء الخطر عني وعن أرضي وعرضي لكان مفهومي غلط للآية ولو كان مفهومي "من لطمك على خذك الأيمن فأدر له الأيسر" معنى إني ما أدافعش عن نفسي برضه غلط لأن المعنى أكبر بكثير لأنه حب يعلمنا التسامح بال extreme تبعته أنه ما نقابلش الشر بالشر بل الشر بالإحسان وأعطانا الحد الأقصى للتسامح مع الاحتفاظ بالكرامة بالدفاع عن النفس عند اللزوم صح؟؟ فزي ماقلتلي إنه السيد المسيح أكمل أيضاً أضاف ،، أضاف المحبة بأسمى صورها أضاف التسامي والرقي،، من هنا فهمت معنى الاكمال وعشان هيك الأمريكان لما فهموا مغزى الآيات وعظمة السيد المسيح قرروا البحث في كل الكتب المقدسة وكل الأناجيل بالكتابات المختلفة <a href="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Matthew/">إنجيل متى</a> ومرقس ويوحنا ولوقا"" وحتى إنهم حصلوا على إنجيل برنبا وقرؤوه وبالطبع الانجيل قريت الانجيل ولقيت فيه كتير من النصوص المكتوبة في الأناجيل الأربعة باختلافات بسيطة بس جوهرية"" عشان هيك لما إجينا وقرينا القرآن والأحاديث وغيرها لقينا برضه كتير من التوافق في العديد من النصوص مع أنهم أقروا أن هناك خطأ كبير في ضم القرآن على الحديث والتعامل فيه ضمن العصر اللي إحنا عايشين فيه وعشان هيك فصلوا الحديث عن القرآن وقالوا إنه بيتبع للناس اللي عاشوا في سنة 624 ميلادية وما بينفعناش إحنا وبالطبع كلامهم صح فمش معقول إن الست تمشي في الطريق لابسة خيمة عليها والا الناس اللي بيطولوا لحيتهم زي الشجرة والا المناظر الغير حضارية اللي منشوفها عشان يقلدوا الناس تبع زمان ،، فتبعون زمان مثلا ما كان عندهم "سلفر سوبر جيليت" يحلقوا دقونهم كان عندهم سيوف وخناجر وبالطبع كانت بتسببلهم التهابات وأراض كتيرة زي الجزام وغيره،، بس الناس بصراحة مشيو زي المتل اللي بيقول "حط راسك بين الروس ودوس"" أي يعني بدي أكون زي الغنمة ما أفهمش إشي ؟؟ وبدك الصراحة إني عند دراستي للقرآن فيه أشياء كتير حلوة بس فيه شغلات كانت محطوطة للناس اللي عاشوا قبل آلاف السنين والناس اللي عاشوا في عصر فجر الاسلام ما بتنفعناش كلها بس منقدر نستفيد منها بس ،، وزي مانت عارف إن فيه شغلات العصر طلب منا إنه نجاريها زي مسألة الطلاق فزي مانت عارف إن الطلاق طبق ف الدين المسيحي من قبل كتير من الكنايس عشان أهميتة في بعض الأحيان،، وبالتأكيد يخرج عن تشديد السيد المسيح لنا بعد التطليق في قوله "كل من طلق زوجته لغير علة الزنى يجعلها ترتكب الزنى ومن تزوج بمطلقة يرتكب الزنى.. وطبعاً الأمر طبيعي وواقعي ففوضى الطلاق في الاسلام بيطلق مجرد مايقول لمرته إنتي طالق صارت شوربه..بس بصراحة زمنا خلى هناك أمور بتجبر الواحد عالطلاق فمثلاً كنت أنا متجوز وعندي ولدين واحد 17 سنة والتاني 8 سنين "" كندي وأمريكي الجنسية وكنت بشتغل في أمريكا والخليج بس حالتي المالية كانت معقولة شوي مرتي كانت جميلة جداً وعلمتها حتى أخدت شهادة من هارفرد ولما اشتغلنا في الخليج اشتغلت هي،، وطبعاً أغروها بالمال والمناصب وغيرها وفتحت شركة وصار عندها مصاري كتير وطبعاً أنا صرت فقير كتير بالنسبة إلها وقالتلي زي المتل المصري "يا بتاع القروش زق عجلك"" وطبعاً كرامتي ما سمحتليش أعيش معها وخصوصاً بعد أن علمت أن لها علاقة غير طبيعية مع غيري قلت زي المصاروة "آكلها بدقة" إجيت وارتميت في بلد تاني حتى ولادي بتشحتف عشان أكلمهم""" معلش يمكن أكون زهقتك بقصتي بس سامحني أرجوك،، يعني الأمر صعب شوي،، المهم إن الواحد لازم يضع ثقته بربه وبالسيد المسيح يخلصه من الهم والغم ويارب يباركلك حبيبي


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*Spiritual*
*هيك الأمريكان لما فهموا .... *

*المنتدي منتدي مسيحي وليس سياسي*

*ممنوع الكلام في السياسة لا من بعيد ولا من قريب *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*وحتى إنهم حصلوا على إنجيل برنبا ...*

*كتاب برنابا ليس له أساس من الصحة*

*ولا تتفرع في الحديث لموضوعات أخري لكي لا تتعرض للفصل*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*.... لقينا برضه كتير من التوافق في العديد من النصوص مع أنهم أقروا أن هناك خطأ كبير ....*

*نحن لا نناقش معتقدات الآخرين ولا نصوصهم *

*لأنها مردود عليها على الفضائيات*

*مِن مَن عاشوها ودرسوها وأقروا أنها ليست من الله *

*(الموضوع منتهي)*

*مرة أخرى لا تتفرع في الحديث لموضوعات أخري لكي لا تتعرض للفصل*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*هناك أمور بتجبر الواحد عالطلاق فمثلاً ....*

*المثال لا يُبطل نص الوصية لا لا لا لا لا للطلاق *

*ولكن إن أخطئ طرف وأصر على خطئه ينفصل عنه الآخر ويتركه *

*لكي لا يشترك في َشرهِ*


*إنفصااااااااااااااااااااال وليس طلااااااااااااق*



*لا ُتبطل وصية الله بما في حياتك *

*ولا ُتخضِع وصية الله وتغيرها *

*طبقاً لإحتياجاتك وظروفك*

*وصية الله ثابتة *​


----------



## Spiritual (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أشكرك أخي فريدي على نصائحك الغالية المهم إني استغربت شوية من إنك ما فهمتني صح،، أنا قلت لك أن إبني أمريكي وأخوي أمريكي وأنا نصي أمريكي يعني مش معقول أحكي عن بلدي أنا بقصد الجماعة اللي انتميت إلها كنائسية روحانية ما إلها دعوة بالسياسة لا من بعيد ولا من قريب،،والناحية التانية أنا شو بعرفني إنه رأي الكنيسة عن إنجيل برنبا إنه مش صحيح كل اللي بعرفه إن برنبا أحد مبعوثي السيد المسيح ولو بيتعارض مع أفكارك أنا برضه بعرفش وحبيت أستفسر،، وكنت باستفسر منكم عن الطلاق عشان الوضع مسني شخصياً وكنت حابب أستشيرك لو حصل معي ما حصل بقدر أتجوز مرة تانية والا لأ؟؟ فاللي كتبته ما بيخرج عن سياسة المنتدى بأي إشي وش عارف لو أنا أو غيري يريد النقاش في موضوع حساس زي هالموضوع ما بتمحوش لأي واحد من دين تاني مثلاً بالنقشاش الهادئ المؤدب خارج نطاق التجريح بأي معتقد؟؟ يعني لو حبيت أستفسر عن المسيحية وين أروح من خلال الموقع،، وبعدين أنا ساتفدت كتير كتير من أخي الحبيب "الرب الفادي" وقربني من الإيمان كتير بارك له الرب وإنت يا أخي بتقلي فصل؟؟ مش مشكلة إلى الله والمسيح ربنا يسامحك


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*... برنبا أحد مبعوثي السيد المسيح برنبا أحد مبعوثي السيد المسيح  ...*

*هؤلاء هم تلاميذ المسيح ولا يوجد ما يُدعى (برنبا) *

*13 وَلَمَّا كَانَ النَّهَارُ دَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَاخْتَارَ مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِينَ سَمَّاهُمْ أَيْضاً «رُسُلاً»: 
14 سِمْعَانَ الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ أَيْضاً بُطْرُسَ وَأَنْدَرَاوُسَ أَخَاهُ. يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا. فِيلُبُّسَ وَبَرْثُولَمَاوُسَ. 
15 مَتَّى وَتُومَا. يَعْقُوبَ بْنَ حَلْفَى وَسِمْعَانَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْغَيُورَ. 
16 يَهُوذَا بْنَ يَعْقُوبَ وَيَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ ...*


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*لو حصل معي ما حصل بقدر أتجوز مرة تانية والا لأ؟؟ *

*لن يمنعك أحد من الزواج مرة أخرى لكن الزواج مرة خرى له ثمن*


----------



## Spiritual (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

أشكرك جزيل الشكر أخي العزيز فريدي باركك الرب ،، ولا تؤاخذني فمعلوماتي في الإنجيل المقدس على الرغم من قراءتي له عدة مرات لا تزال ضعيفة وكما بينت لك كنا نقرأ الانجيل باللغة الإنجليزية في الكنيسة وبالطبع استعلمت عن الكثير من الأمور من كنسية سانت بيوس في شيكاجو وحتى أني تناقشت معهم في مواضيع كثيرة في الدين وأفادوني جزاهم الرب الخير،، أنما كانت هناك أمور معلقة لم استطع فهمها فالأساسيات بالطبع عرفتها ولما انتسبت إلى كنيسة التوحيد في أوك بروك قرب لومبارد سيتي كانت دراساتهم تختلف عن الدول العربية وبالطبع قرأنا كل الأنالجيل وإنجيل برنبا للمقارنة أيضاً فاكنيسة هناك حسب علمي بيسمحو بالزواج "للمنفصل، أو المطلق" لألا يقع في المعصية عموماً أكرر شكري لك وأنا آسف إن كنت قد سببت لك أي إحراج فأنا تعلمت من السيد المسيح صفاء القلب والسريرة لكن كما قلت لك أن هناك أموراً كثيرة معلقة يجب أن أعرفها لأني على اتصال بالكنيسة في أوك بروك لكن لا يزال هناك عوائق فنية تستدعي انتظار الردود فمعتقداتهم تختلف قليلاً عن الأسس المعمول بها في الدول العربية أشكرك مرة أخرى وربنا يكرمك آمين


----------



## Spiritual (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

من الطبيعي أن السيد المسيح شدد على عدم الطلاق أو الانفصال لكن زي ما قلتلك إن الانسان في عصرنا معرض لمواقف في غاية الصعوبة والتعقيد ولا بد من إيجاد حل لتلك الأمور التي تدخل فيها المجمع الكنائيس وأعطى تعليمات "هناك" تبيح الانفصال في بعض الحالات الصعبة والزواج لعدم تفشي الرذيلة لأن عادات الغرب غير عاداتنا هنا في الدول العربية والحقيقة أنا ما بتعجبني عاداتهم في تكوين علاقات غير زواجية أو مباركة من الكنيسة عشان نبعد عن الخطيئة ما أمكن،، وأكيد الانسان لازم يقارن بين ارتكاب خطيئة أو معصية كبيرة المهم من الصعب علينا كأناس عاديين أن نكبت عواطفنا وغرائزنا وحياتنا بالعيش "وحيد" مدى الحياة فيجب أن يكون هناك حلاً من الناس اللي بعرفوا أكتر منا.. وأشكرك مرة أخرى


----------



## fredyyy (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

*وأنت من أهل الخير وتصبح من تلاميذ رب الخير *

*مزمور 63  :3 *

*لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْحَيَاةِ. شَفَتَايَ تُسَبِّحَانِكَ.*


----------



## نجاح كاظم عبد (29 يوليو 2008)

تحياتي للجميع قرات الحوار كان لطيف وممتع   شكرا


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عيسى من هو؟؟*

ياستاذ ( عزيز ) نحن لانشتم احد قال الرب الرب الرب الرب يسوع المسيح ( لا شتامون ولا حلافون يدخلون ملكوت السموات ) فكيف تتوقع منا ان نسبك ...   لكن الحمد لله قرات الردود على اسالتك ... واظن الردود افحمتك... كفايه  مكابره بقه ... ليس معنى ان يترك البعض معتقداتهم ان تتهم العقيده .... لكن انت اسلوبك انت اللى مش حلو ,,, واللى يسال اسالهمش عشرين سؤال عايز يتوه اللى بيجاوب ... لكن فى المنتدى عباقره متتخصصون ,,, ونسيت اقولك (((( يسوع المسيح ))) ابن الله............. شكرا لمن قاموا بالرد الجيد جدااااا عليك
au revoiR


----------



## شمس المحبه (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: عيسى من هو؟؟*



النهيسى قال:


> ياستاذ ( عزيز ) نحن لانشتم احد قال الرب الرب الرب الرب يسوع المسيح ( لا شتامون ولا حلافون يدخلون ملكوت السموات ) فكيف تتوقع منا ان نسبك ...   لكن الحمد لله قرات الردود على اسالتك ... واظن الردود افحمتك... كفايه  مكابره بقه ... ليس معنى ان يترك البعض معتقداتهم ان تتهم العقيده .... لكن انت اسلوبك انت اللى مش حلو ,,, واللى يسال اسالهمش عشرين سؤال عايز يتوه اللى بيجاوب ... لكن فى المنتدى عباقره متتخصصون ,,, ونسيت اقولك (((( يسوع المسيح ))) ابن الله............. شكرا لمن قاموا بالرد الجيد جدااااا عليك
> au revoir




ياستاذ هو لا يشتم العقيده هو ضرب لك امثله ونبذه معينه من الذين عرفو المسيحيه 
واعتقدوها منذو صغرهم ... لان المل بالشيء ليس كالجاهل به ... يعني هم يعلمون المسيحيه جيدا ومع ذالك اعتنقو الاسلام ...مجرد امثله ... السب  محرم ايضا في الاسلام ...

((( قال تعالى ( ولا تنابزو بل الاقاب )) صدق الله العظيم ... اعتقد ان السب محرم في جميع الاديان السماويه ... الاجوبه لم تفحمنا لانها متكرره ...ومعروفه ... مع بعض التناقض .. فانت تقول المسيح عليه السلام ابن الله  وماي روك ينفي هذا الشيء في بداية الردود ..ويقول كلمة الله
ونحن نريد ان نفهم هل هو عليه السلام ابن الله ام كلمة الله ام الله بذاته .. ارجو الرد باختصار ..
لاننا نعلم ماهو اللاهوت والناسوت وحفظنا شرحهما .. المتناقض ..تحياتي ..لكل باحث عن الحق ..


----------



## beshay (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: عيسى من هو؟؟*

اخي في الانسانيه المسلم الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وهو كلمه الله وروحه  وهذا بشهاده كتابكم واذا كنت بتفهم عربي اعلم ان الكلمه بنت الشفاه اذا كلمه الله  هو الله وروح الله هو الله واعلم ان كلمه عيسي تعني ابن الله والابن هنا ليس من زرع بشر ولكنه من الله مباشره  هل تعلم ان موسي من مقطعين وايضا عيسي مو=ماء سي=ابن  وايضا عي= الله وسي=ابن


----------

